# Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?



## thorstenp (28. Januar 2011)

Im Thema droht ein generelles Angelverbot haben wir uns ja nun breit damit auseinandergesetzt, was im Moment schief läuft, und was die schlussendlichen Konsequenzen im ganzen Bundesgebiet sein könnten. 

Da „nur“ Mosern und lamentieren an der Situation nichts ändert, stellt sich aus meiner Sicht die Frage, was kann man effektiv tun, um ein generelles Angelverbot in NRW und damit übergreifend in den anderen Bundesländern zu verhindern? 

Für mich sieht es nach einer Salami Taktik aus, die von NRW ganz schnell auf die anderen Bundesländer übergreifen kann. Wenn ein Präzedenzfall in NRW geschaffen wird, werden auch die vom DAV geführten Länder nicht vor solchen Maßnahmen gefeit sein. Daher muss jetzt zügig und konzentriert gehandelt werden.

Daher würde ich hier gerne Ideen und Vorschläge sammeln was getan werden kann/sollte/muss, um den Hals aus der Schlinge zu ziehen. 
Zunächst mal meine unsortierten Ideen

1.Gibt es schon eine Stellungnahme der VDSF Führungsebene und ggf. des DAV zu der Thematik, und ob sie schon an Maßnahmen arbeiten? 
Thomas du bist doch bekannt dafür die richtigen Worte bei den hohen Herren zu finden, falls es noch keine solche Stellungnahmen gibt, würdest du wohl die richtigen Worte finden, um eine Anfrage zu formulieren.

2.Die Vereine und möglichst alle Angler, egal ob organisiert oder nicht müssen bundesweit auf dieses Thema aufmerksam gemacht werden. Wir könnten ja hier gemeinsam ein Schreiben formulieren, welches die Problematik erläutert, und dieses dann via Email und natürlich persönlich in die Vereine tragen, da man viele Angler nicht über das Internet erreicht. 

3.Eine Unterschriftenaktion starten, durch die eine sinnvolle Regelung und Lösung der Belastungsproblematik in den Gewässern angestrebt wird, und das Fischen an diesen Gewässern in möglichst offenen Grenzen weiterhin ermöglicht. Bei 3-5 Millionen Anglern und Sympathisanten sollten doch ein paar Unterschriften zusammenkommen. 
Ab 50 000 Unterschriften kann man meines Wissens auch eine Petition in den Bundestag eingeben um die Thematik zu erörtern. 

Möglicherweise gibt es auch auf EU Ebene Möglichkeiten einzuschreiten, da in anderen Ländern ja dasselbe Problem vorherrscht, aber gänzlich anders damit umgegangen wird? 

4.Öffentliche Kundgebungen und angemeldete Demonstrationen in NRW der Verband Westfalen Lippe wäre hier aus meiner Sicht der Ansprechpartner. Letztes Jahr wurden große Versammlungen wegen dem K organisiert, wo die Angler mit Bussen etc zusammengezogen wurden. Wenn das beim Kormoran klappt, bin ich überzeugt, dass bei dieser Thematik noch viel mehr Angler bereit sein werden an einer Kundgebung teilzunehmen.

5.Die Angelindustrie möglichst schnell mit ins Boot holen. Bei denen geht es schließlich um den Umsatz und Gewinn in Deutschland. Die Angelzeitschriften sind hier auch gefordert, da sie ebenso überflüssig werden, wenn nicht mehr geangelt wird.


Das war mal meine spontane Ideensammlung. Was meint ihr dazu, und v.a. was habt ihr noch für Ideen?


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Zunächst einmal würde eine Anfrage bei den Bundesverbänden genügen, was die zu tun gedenken. Darauf kann man dann entsprechend reagieren.
Jetzt schweres Geschütz aufzufahren endet sicher kontraproduktiv


----------



## Honeyball (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Richtig, das wäre ein möglicher Weg.

Aber vorrangig müssen folgende Ziele in den Vordergrund gestellt werden:

Angeln ist eine Freizeitgestaltung von hohem sozialen Wert
Angler sind grundsätzlich an einer sinnvollen Verwendung gefangener Fische interessiert, die jedoch nicht zwangsläufig das Töten und den Verzehr beinhaltet
Angler sind Naturliebhaber und tragen wesentlich zum Erhalt und dem Wohlergehen der Natur, insbesondere der Gewässerökologie bei


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



> Thomas du bist doch bekannt dafür die richtigen Worte bei den hohen Herren zu finden


Danke für das Lob ...
ABER:
Das sehen die "hohen Herren" wohl anders, jedenfalls wenn sie aus VDSF-Verbänden stammen (immer häufiger vorkommende Ausnahmen bestätigen hier leider immer noch die Regel)....

Die Ursache des ganzen Problems liegt ja immer noch (und immer wieder, bei fast allen für Angler negativen Dingen) in den falschen angelpolitischen Grundsätzen des VDSF-Bund.

In diesem Fall hier in der Formulierung, dass die Verwertung des gefangenen Fisches UNABDINGBAR zum Angeln gehöre und daher jeder maßige Fisch zu entnehmen sei - was ja, wie jeder Angler weiss, kompletter Unfug ist.

Davon hat sich der Landeverband NRW ja auch distanziert und weist zu Recht auf ökologische, ökonomische, soziale und kulturelle Vorteile und Hintergründe des Angelns auch abseits der reinen Fischentnahme hin.

Auf Grund unserer Erfahrungen sowie der entsprechenden Veröffentlichungen und Gespräche ist momentan jedoch nicht davon auszugehen, dass der VDSF-Bund hier seine Meinung ändern wird - sowenig wie davon, dass man eine Antwort auf entsprechende Nachfragen bekommen wird.

Das wird nur über die Jahre gelingen, wenn es fortschrittlichen VDSF-Landesverbänden gelingen wird, die verkrusteten Strukturen und anglerfreindlichen Denkweisen und Grundsätze des VDSF-Bund zu ändern - oder wenn diese Landesverbände dann eben zum DAV übertreten.

Denn dieser verfolgt ja schon immer eine deutlich anglerfreundlichere Politik und vertritt diese auch öffentlich.

Wir sind da von der Redaktion natürlich in Kontakt mit dem Landesverband in NRW, Gespräche und Information mit dem DAV in Berlin finden sowieso ständig statt, da sich dieser nicht wie der VDSF-Bund jeder Kommunikation verweigert.

Da der zuständige grüne Minister in NRW aber auch nicht gerade als "Freund der Angler" bezeichnet werden kann und eher daran interessiert ist, das Angeln unmöglich zu machen, ist da die politische Konstellation auch nicht gerade einfach. Aber auch da sind wir dran. Der grüne Minister hat ja immerhin auch noch anglerfreundlichere Koalitionspartner.

In wie weit da aber konkrete Nachfragen, Aktionen etc. zum momentanen Zeitpunkt zielführend sind, das sind wir gerade erst am eruieren und recherchieren.

Wir werden auch versuchen, das im "Ernstfall" zusammen mit dem betroffenen Landesverband in NRW sowie dem DAV in Berlin hinzukriegen.
Selbstverständlich werden wir auch wieder den VDSF-Bund dazu anschreiben, wenngleich sich da jeder denken was da kommt (bzw. eben nicht)..

Da dieses Thema auch in der politischen Landschaft aber an die Grundsätze des Angeln geht, wollen wir hier vor einer entsprechenden Aktion alles bedacht haben.


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@Honey,
sicher sind das unsere Ziele und Vorstellungen.
ich denke trotzdem, dass es zum jetzigen zeitpunkt besser wäre mit den Verbänden zu kommunizieren und einen Schulterschluss zu suchen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@Thomas,
ok, so ähnlich hab ichs gemeint, erst recherchieren, was evtl. möglich ist.
Nicht gleich die Kanonen scharf machen. Klar bin ich mir bewusst, dass eine Kommunikation mit dem VDSF-Bund sehr schwierig zu ereichen ist, kann mir aber auch nicht vorstellen, dass dort nicht über die Folgen dieser Geschichte gesprochen wird.


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

und es scheint leider so, dass Thomas für die Leute vom VDSF eher ein rotes Tuch darstellen. Sorry Thomas, ist nicht persönlich gemeint


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



			
				Brillendorsch schrieb:
			
		

> Klar bin ich mir bewusst, dass eine Kommunikation mit dem VDSF-Bund sehr schwierig zu ereichen ist, kann mir aber auch nicht vorstellen, dass dort nicht über die Folgen dieser Geschichte gesprochen wird.


Jahrezehntelange schlechte Erfahrung führt mich aber eher zu der Vermutung, dass dabei aber am Ende für Angler wieder eher unerfreulicheres rauskommen wird..

Das sieht man ja auch an den Fusionsverhandlungen mit dem DAV-Bund, wo der VDSF alles unternimmt, um mögliche anglerfreundliche Fortschritte zu torpedieren. 

Und da mischen auch Landesverbände mit - wie z. B. die Bayern, welche schon gedroht haben, einen  gemeinsamen Verband zu verlassen, wenn es Erleichterungen hinsichtlich Setzkescher, tierschutzgerechtem Wettfischen etc. geben sollte...

Deine Hoffnung also in Ehren, aber das wird ein langer steiniger Weg. Und solange sich fortschrittliche VDSF-Landesverbände nicht durchsetzen können oder nicht den Verband wechseln, wird uns das noch Jahre begleiten...



			
				Brillendorsch schrieb:
			
		

> und es scheint leider so, dass Thomas für die Leute vom VDSF eher ein rotes Tuch darstellen. Sorry Thomas, ist nicht persönlich gemeint


Erstens nehme ich das nicht persönlich, zweitens hast Du recht!!
Denn wir haben das eben leider alles den uralten, mit den Tierschutzreferenten der Länder ausgekasperten und falschen, anglerfeindlichen Richtlinien des VDSF-Bund zu verdanken - und das ist für mich ein "rotes Tuch" - vollkommen richtig!!

Aber Gott sei Dank fängt sich in manchem Landesverband ja an was zu rühren. 

Daher bitte auch bemerken, dass ich selber da sehr wohl auch immer differenziere zwischen dem Bundesverband und den verschiedenen Landesverbänden..


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@Thomas,
lach, mir ist nicht entgangen, dass Du sehr wohl auch differenzieren und auch loben kannst.
ich meine nur, dass so eine "Krise" auch eine Chance sein kann.
Ganz verblödet können die ja wohl auch nicht sein


----------



## thorstenp (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Hallo Thomas,



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Danke für das Lob ...
> ABER:
> Das sehen die "hohen Herren" wohl anders, jedenfalls wenn sie aus VDSF-Verbänden stammen (immer häufiger vorkommende Ausnahmen bestätigen hier leider immer noch die Regel)....


 ich hatte in meinem Beitrag vergessen nach dem Lob an dich den hier einzufügen . Die Stellungnahmen der Verbände zum Zusammenschluss und die Diskussion sind mir noch bestens im Ohr.




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da dieses Thema auch in der politischen Landschaft aber an die Grundsätze des Angeln geht, wollen wir hier vor einer entsprechenden Aktion alles bedacht haben.


 
Genau meine Meinung. 
Das habe ich in meinem Eingangspost vielleicht nicht deutlich genug gemacht, wie ich auch Brillendorschs erstem Posting entnehme. (Mea Culpa#t) Mir geht es in keiner Weise darum blind und unkoordiniert irgendwelche Aktionen zu starten, sondern Handlungsalternativen herauszuarbeiten, zu bewerten und dann planvoll eine Strategie (im Idealfall mit den Verbänden) zu entwickeln. 

Und im Vorhinein schonmal die Anglerschaft, die dieses Thema bisher nicht verfolgt zu sensibilisieren, damit hier schon erkannt wird, dass es künftig zu Schwierigkeiten kommen könnte. Ich gehe davon aus, dass in meinem Verein im Moment mindestens 80% keine Ahnung haben, dass hier etwas im Busch ist. Das wird wohl in den meisten anderen Vereinen auch der Fall sein, hier kann man mMn. schonmal sensibilisieren und erklären, um die Problematik für alle Bundesländer klar zu machen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



			
				Brillendorsch schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz verblödet können die ja wohl auch nicht sein


Sarkasmus an: 
Hoffen und harren hält manchen..........
Sarkasmus aus

@ Thorsten:
Alles klar, verstanden und so akzeptiert..


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Ja, was kann man machen?

Ein altes Brot muss man einweichen, bevor man es essen kann.

Und genau das ist es, was wir tun müssen.

Eine Demo z.B. würde gar nix bringen, weil man da vielleicht mit 12 Mann auf dem Platz steht und sich ziemlich albern vorkommt.

Schau, wir haben hunderte User aus der betroffenen Region, und wieviele beteiligen sich an dem Thema?

Der Prozess der Anglerfeindlichkeit von Seiten des VdSF läuft nun schon seit über 30 Jahren. Über 30 Jahre hatte der Verband Zeit, quasi ungestört Fäden zu knüpfen und seine Ideologie zu verankern. Das bekommt man nicht in ein paar Monaten gelöst.

Was wir zunächst dringend brauchen ist Öffentlichkeit. Die stellen wir alle gemeinsam hier im Board her. Nicht nur Thomas, Honeyball oder ich, sondern jeder einzelne User, der sich zu den hier behandelten Themen der VdSF Politik kritisch äußert. 

Das erste und wichtigste was wir im Moment brauchen ist die rege Beteiligung hier im Board. Unsere Kritiker werfen uns ja immer wieder vor, dass hier nur ein paar Hansel Stimmung machen, die in gar keinem Fall die Meinung der Mehrzahl der Angler darstellt.

Und solange es viele User noch nicht mal schaffen, hier im Board ein paar Minuten Ihrer Zeit in dieses Thema zu investieren, brauchen wir über Unterschriftenlisten oder Demos nicht nachzudenken. 

Ergo wäre es wichtig, dass jeder der sich für diese Dinge interessiert, seine Freunde, Kolegen, Vereine oder wen auch immer bei jeder Gelegenheit für die Gefahren die uns drohen zu sensibilisieren und zum mitwirken anzutreiben. 

Weiter muss man jedem klarmachen, dass wir uns nicht in endlosen Diskussionen z.B. über die Notwendigkeit des Fischereischeins oder C&R verschleißen, sondern das System bekämpfen müssen. Und dazu gehört, dass die Prüfung wegfällt, dass mehr Menschen zum Angeln kommen, dass C&R in der Anglerschaft geduldet wird, dass sich keiner aufregt, wenn ein Fisch entnommen wird. 

Das ganze Moralgeschisse gehört erst mal über Bord geworfen, dann die bestehenden, verkrusteten Strukturen aufbrechen und dann einen Neuanfang machen.

Das wird Jahre brauchen.


----------



## Gemini (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Ich denke dass viele Angler immer noch nicht das Gefahrenpotential für ihre eigene Region erkannt haben.

An der Saar als ein Beispiel gibt es eine immer noch aktuelle Verzehrswarnung wegen der hohen Belastung mit Dioxinen und PCB.

Wenn das Beispiel Dortmund erstmal die Runde macht – kann ja bei unseren lieben Entscheidungsträgern manchmal etwas dauern – wird aus einer Verzehrswarnung auch schnell ein Verbot.

Saar und Rhein sind jetzt nur zwei Kandidaten, ich gehe davon aus dass man fast überall was findet wenn man nur mal anfängt zu suchen...

Und dass es dann an die Bekämpfung der Ursachen geht glaube ich auch nicht wirklich, viel zu teuer und potentiell "unbequem" für Politik und Industrie.


----------



## Siever (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und dazu gehört, dass die Prüfung wegfällt...


 
OT: Den Wegfall der Prüfung erachte ich für wenig sinnvoll. Im Gegenteil, ich finde die Prüfung für die Erlangung eines Angelscheines sehr wichtig, allerdings sollte man das Prüfungspersonal besser schulen und die Qualität der Prüfungen steigern. Oder siehst du eine Alternative zur Prüfung?

Zum Thema: Ich finde den Eingangsgedanken mit der Unterschriftenaktion sehr gut und kann mir vorstellen, dass die Listen recht schnell voll werden, wenn man sie in Angelläden und Vereinen auslegt. Ich denke, dass ALLEN Anglern daran gelegen ist, weiter angeln zu dürfen. Und auf die Straße gehen, könnte man doch auch! Ich denke, dass bei einem drohenden Verbot des Angelns deutlich mehr auf die Straße gehen würden, als bei der Kormorandebatte.

Was ich schade finde ist, dass man für die Wasserverschmutzung, die meines Erachtens nicht nur aus den 50 und 60er JAhren stammt, niemanden rechtlich belangen kann. Ich möchte nicht wissen, was manch ein "Warmwassereinlauf" für einen Dreck in unsere Gewässer einleitet. Irgendwelche Firmen leiten bewusst und von niemanden geahnt Müll in unserer Gewässer. Leider gehören Politiker sämtlicher Parteien Betriebs- und Aufsichtsräten dieser Firmen an, so dass diese gewissenlosen Idioten weiter ungestraft alles kaputt machen.

Ist es nicht eigentlich auch eine Form der Sachbeschädigung (mal abgesehen von Umweltverschmutzung). Wir (organisierten) Angler finanzieren durch unsere Beiträge die Besatzmaßnahmen unserer Gewässer. Folglich gehören die Fische auch am Ende der Kette uns, oder?


----------



## carp12 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@Ralle 24
Nen Gruß nach NRW!!

Den Wegfall der Prüfungen ist,denke ich der falsche Weg.Man sollte,wie es Siever beschrieben hat,das Prüfungspersonal noch besser schulen!  Wir sollten im Familien-und Freundeskreis diejenigen einmal zum Angeln mitnehmen,die den Wunsch dazu äussern. Ich habe mehrere Kollegen,die nur einmal zum Zusehen mit wollten und heute im Besitz eines Sachkundenachweises sind! Ich denke mal,es ist wie im Job,je qualifizierter man ist,desto mehr kann man erreichen!!


----------



## silviomopp (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

;+ Asche auf mein Haupt, ich höre heute zum ersten mal davon und bin erschüttert . Denken denn auch andere Leute daran, das ein ganzer Industriezweig und somit auch etliche Arbeitsplätze ( vom Hersteller bis zum Händler ) daran hängt ? Durch ein Angelverbot würde die Zahl der Schwarzangler enorm in die höhe steigen , somit auch die Zahl derer , die erwischt werden und dafür blechen müssen - ergo, mehr Geld in die Staatskassen. 

Inwiefern wir was dagegen Unternehmen können , steht ja wohl noch in den Sternen ...


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Leute, die Prüfung ist doch nur ein kleiner Teilaspekt.
Das Verbot kann ausgesprochen werden, weil der "Spitzenangelverband" den Verzehr als alleinige Legitimation zum Angeln angibt.
Da spielt die Prüfungspflich überhaupt keine Rolle.
Und noch mal: Wenn das Verbot dort wirklich kommt, wird sich bundesweit kein Sesselpupser mehr trauen eine erzehrsempfehlung auszusprechen, sondern wird dem Beispiel NRW folgen


----------



## ToxicToolz (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Kann man die Prüfungsscheixxe hier mal außen vor lassen bitte. Wenn keiner mehr Angeln kann, dann hat sich dat damit eh selbst gelöscht....

Gruß Toxe


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Kann man die Prüfungsscheixxe hier mal außen vor lassen bitte. Wenn keiner mehr Angeln kann, dann hat sich dat damit eh selbst gelöscht....
> 
> Gruß Toxe


 
sag ich doch#h


----------



## Luku (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

eine unterschriftenliste incl. stellungnahme an den verband und die stadt/ land würde jedenfalls unser interesse öffentlich machen.
und...es würde eine andere stimme zum verband sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208461


----------



## Honeyball (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Ihr verwechselt zu gerne noch die Begriffe Qualifikation und Prüfung.
Keiner sagt was gegen gezielte fachliche Qualifikation der angehenden Angler. Ganz im Gegenteil sehe ich genau darin die Chance für Vereine und Verbände sowohl hinsichtlich Mitgliederneugewinnung als auch hinsichtlich Einnahmen durch Lehrgänge.

Stellt Euch doch einfach mal vor, in ganz Deutschland könne man, wie z.B. in Dänemark oder den Niederlanden einfach einen Jahresfischereischein beantragen und kaufen, wobei die notwendige und sinnvolle Fischereiabgabe erhoben wird. Der typisch deutschen Bürokratie gehorchend, erfolgt der Verkauf nur über die Kommunen, wobei gleichzeitig durch eine Datenbank ermittelt wird, ob vielleicht gegen den Anwärter ein Sperrvermerk wegen eines Vergehens gegen Fischereirecht oder Regeln erfolgt ist. Gleichzeitig wird dieser Schein aber auch bundesweit Pflicht für alle Gewässer, auch für private Forellenteiche etc.
Zum waidgerechten und schonenden Umgang mit den Fischen ist jeder ohnehin aufgrund des Tierschutzgesetzes verpflichtet. Nachgewiesene Verstöße führen zu einem Entzug des Scheines und werden auch weiterhin strafrechtlich bzw. als Ordnungswidrigkeit verfolgt und angezeigt.

Selbst geschulte und geprüfte Angler in Deutschland sind bereit, viel Geld für einen Angelguide auszugeben, in der Hoffnung, von dem was zu lernen, was sie selbst später besser anwenden können. Warum sollten also ungeschulte und ungeprüfte Angler nicht bereit sein, ein von einem Verein angebotenes günstiges Weiterbildungsangebot zu bezahlen, wenn sie dort mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit einige wichtige Tricks und Tipps von den "alten Hasen" gezeigt bekommen?
Und sind hinterher genau diese nicht höchstwahrscheinlich auch die erfolgreicheren und zufriedeneren Angler?
Was bekommen die Angelneulinge heute in Schulung und Prüfung vermittelt, was hinterher der Sache und der anglerischen Allgemeinheit von Nutzen ist und wieviel mehr könnte und würde man auf genau diesem oben aufgezeigten Weg erreichen?
Und wenn ein Verein z.B. einen Praxisschulungstag am Vereinsgewässer für sagen wir mal 50,-€ anbietet, aber gleichzeitig sagt, jeder könne diesen Tag auch umsonst haben, wenn er vorher beim Frühjahrsputztag am gepachteten Flussabschnitt mithilft, den angeschwemmten Müll einzusammeln, dann haben alle zusammen noch mehr gewonnen!

Das wichtigste daran -und genau deswegen ist dieser "Exkurs" in diesem Thema eben nicht offTopic- ist aber, dass wir alle ein geballtes Maß an Öffentlichkeit und Offenheit schaffen, über das wir vielleicht so nach und nach von genau dem Image der Tierquäler und Ufer vermüllenden Säufer wegkommen, das uns derzeit noch in allen Diskussionen das Leben schwer macht. Denn was sieht der uninformierte Nichtangler in einem NRW-weiten Angelverbot, so, wie es auch derzeit von der Presse lanciert wird? Doch erstmal nur, dass dann keiner mehr seinen Müll am Ufer liegen lassen wird und die Fische und damit die Natur sich ungestört entwickeln können. Dass wir Angler aus unserer Erfahrung und aus all dem, was wir neben der Angelei für die Natur und die Gewässer tun, eben ganz genau wissen, dass dann erst recht sich der Müll an den Ufern türmt und unsere labilen Ökosysteme dann mangels der notwendigen Hege- und Pflegemaßnahmen den Bach runtergehen werden, ist für Otto Normalbürger mit seinem derzeitigen Wissen über die Aktivitäten der Angler und Anglervereine absolut nicht überschaubar.

Sind in Holland oder Dänemark die Ufer vermüllt?
Werden dort die Fische unwaidgerecht behandelt?
Sind die Angler dort irgendwie weniger umweltbewusst als hier?

Ich denke, nein. Und ich bin überzeugt, dass dort eben deshalb vieles besser ist, weil es diesen ganzen bürokratischen Schnickschnack und dieses regional differierende Regelungsdurcheinander dort eben genau nicht gibt.


----------



## Peter51 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



silviomopp schrieb:


> ;+ - ergo, mehr Geld in die Staatskassen.
> 
> Inwiefern wir was dagegen Unternehmen können , steht ja wohl noch in den Sternen ...


 
Staatskasse oder auch die städtischen Kassen kassieren doch schon.... und zwar durch das Abführen begrenzter Abfälle in die Gewässer mit finanziellen Gegenleistungen. 
Es ist alles Verboten, wer genug bezahlt hebt sich sein Verbot auf.

Wir Angler werden nichts erreichen, wir sind keine wirtschaftliche Lobby sondern immer nur Einzelfälle. Unsere Zulieferer müßten Laut geben...... 

Der Verband... ich glaube das die LAVs nicht mehr viel erreichen können da es mittlerweile zum EU Gesetz werden soll? 
Weis man wie die Wasserwerte grad sind und welche Richtlinien kommen werden die die EU dann raus gibt? 
Der Angler/Angelsport ist den Verantwortlichen sowas von egal.... es wird die Gesundheitsgefährdung vorgeschoben und schon können 10 Millionen Angler auf die Straße gehen, die Gesundheit geht vor.


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@ Siever und carp 12

Die Einstellung zur Prüfung ist doch haargenau das, was ich meine wenn ich sage, man muss das System bekämpfen.

Schaut doch mal nicht darauf, was die Prüfung für den einzelnen Angler bedeutet oder welchen Nutzen oder Schaden sie hat, sondern was sie verkörpert.

Die Prüfung ist mit dem VdSF ausgekaspert worden. Sie entspricht in weiten Teilen den Vorstellungen dieses Verbandes. 
Jeder neue Angler kommt zuerst mal unter die Gehirnwäsche des Verbandes, wird geschult nach Vorgaben des Verbandes und geprüft nach Vorgaben des Verbandes. Und das auch noch fast immer durch Mitglieder des Verbandes. 

Die Prüfung ist nur ein Detail in diesem ganzen Apparat, so wie das Verzehrargument, das Wettfischverbot und vieles mehr. 

Versteht ihr nicht, dass diese Prüfung nur Makulatur ist, mit dem der Verband seine, und die Bedeutung des Tierschutzes in der Angelfischerei auf eine Ebene hebt, die ausschließlich der Sicherung der eigenen ideologischen Existenz dient?

Will man ein System brechen, kann man sich nicht die Teile herauspicken, die einem persönlich nicht gefallen, sondern muss diesem System die Basis entziehen. Man muss den Boden für diejenigen bereiten, die sich anstelle der alten Betonköpfe anglerfreundlich und offen engagieren, *vorzugsweise mit den Kräften die in diesem Verband schon vorhanden sind*, aber sich nicht gegen die Vetternwirtschaft durchsetzen können. 

Streiten wir über Details, verpufft unsere ganze Energie in diesem Streit und wir ändern nichts.

Ich will jetzt hier bitte nicht die Prüfungsdiskussion fortführen, aber diese ist - wenn auch in Teilaspekten vielleicht nicht verkehrt - genau das Werkzeug, mit dem der Verband die Angler von sich abhängig zu machen versucht. 

Durch die Prüfung wird nicht selektiert, wer ein guter Angler ist und wer nicht; potentielle Tierquäler werden nicht ausgesondert; Fischfrevler, die jeden Lachs auf den Kopp hauen, werden von der Prüfung nicht beeinflusst. 

Aber so gut wie jeder der in Deutschland angeln will, wird zunächst in dieses System gepresst. 

Und diejenigen, die sich trotz Prüfung nicht pressen lassen, die nicht über einen Verein im Verband organisiert sind, werden von diesem vollkommen ignoriert. Sie haben keine Rechte und keine Stimme, sind den Folgen der " Verbandsarbeit" hilflos ausgeliefert.

So wie jetzt die betroffenen Angler in NRW. 


Dieser hochgehaltene Tierschutzaspekt, der auch uind grade durch die Prüfung noch an Bedeutung gewinnt, der in gewissen Bereichen sicher seine Berechtigung hat, kann in fast allen Bereichen des täglichen Anglerlebens gegen uns verwendet werden. 

So wie ebenfalls jetzt in NRW

Darum geht es. Think bigger.


----------



## carp12 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@Brillendorsch

Wir können uns nur dann gegen den "Spitzenangelverband" wehren,wenn wir uns ein sachkundiges Wissen aneignen. Da gehört der Sachkundenachweis einfach dazu.Und wir müssen mehr Akzeptanz für einander haben.Das heißt: der eine angelt,um seinen Fang zu verwerten,der andere angelt um seinen Fang schonend zurückzusetzen! Beides ist legitim.Diese Message müssen wir Angler dem "Spitzenangelverband" gemeisam geben. Sonst ist es heute der Rhein in NRW und morgen der Neckar in Baden Würtemberg!


----------



## Honeyball (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Mann, Ralle, wir sollten uns vor unseren Antworten mal absprechen, dass wir nicht immer vieles Gleiche zweimal sagen.
Im Moment sind wir beide Überschneidungsweltmeister:m :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Macker (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Ich weiss garnicht was Ihr euch aufregt es ist doch für euch auch kein Problem ein Angelverbot auf Dorsch zufordern.
Da wird doch Ständig von euch Verzicht für Fischer und Angler gefordert.
Dann macht doch einfach mal 5 Jahre Pause vlt is denn die Fleischqualität ja besser.
Die Arbeitsplätze Intresiren euch doch auch nicht oder zählt das nur im Norden.
Solche Politischen Gedankenspiele kommen dabei raus wenn ihr jedes Jahr aufs neue den Verzicht für Angler fordert

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Mann, Ralle, wir sollten uns vor unseren Antworten mal absprechen, dass wir nicht immer vieles Gleiche zweimal sagen.
> Im Moment sind wir beide Überschneidungsweltmeister:m :vik::vik::vik:




Jo, in Zukunft kuck ich erst mal ob Du schreibst, kopier mir Dein posting und mach noch ein paar eigene Anmerkungen dazu. Dann hab ich viel Arbeit gespart.:q:q:q


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



Macker schrieb:


> Ich weiss garnicht was Ihr euch aufregt es ist doch für euch auch kein Problem ein Angelverbot auf Dorsch zufordern.
> Da wird doch Ständig von euch Verzicht für Fischer und Angler gefordert.
> Dann macht doch einfach mal 5 Jahre Pause vlt is denn die Fleischqualität ja besser.
> Die Arbeitsplätze Intresiren euch doch auch nicht oder zählt das nur im Norden.
> ...




Ägypten ?? |kopfkrat


----------



## ToxicToolz (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Sind in Holland oder Dänemark die Ufer vermüllt?
> Werden dort die Fische unwaidgerecht behandelt?
> Sind die Angler dort irgendwie weniger umweltbewusst als hier?




Die Bewohner dort sind einfach mehr der Natur verbunden als wir Deutschen. Dat liegt evtl. an dem, was man den Leuten in Ihrer Jugend schon vermittelte. Ebenso das Umweltbewusstsein.

Wenn ich mal an meine Anfangs-Schulzeit zurück denke (DDR). Wir hatten noch "Schulgarten". Kennt das hier noch jemand der in etwa meine Altersklasse hat????? Denke mal eher nich.

Aber genau das hat mich schwer an die Natur und den Schutz dieser gebunden, bis heute. Und es wird sicher nicht vergehen. Da man sowas nicht irgendwo einfach noch geschult bekommt, bewege ich mich pers. mit meinem Sohn mehr in der Natur als im Wohnzimmer und vermittle meine Wissen.

Ob es was bringt, hmm, wird sich zeigen wie mein Sohn später mit seiner Umwelt umgeht.

Aber wenn ich mal die Spaziergänger so sehe, welche Papier/Taschentuchwegwerfend an mir vorbei laufen am Wasser, denke ich das ich gar nicht oft genug auf meinen Sohn einwirken kann. 

Und zum Thema Fisch, jo da macht meen Zwerg mit seinen "5" Jahren den Söhnen meiner Schwägerin schon wat vor, wat die Behandlung ect. betrifft. Und die sind 7 und 9..... |rolleyes


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



carp12 schrieb:


> @Brillendorsch
> 
> Wir können uns nur dann gegen den "Spitzenangelverband" wehren,wenn wir uns ein sachkundiges Wissen aneignen. Da gehört der Sachkundenachweis einfach dazu.Und wir müssen mehr Akzeptanz für einander haben.Das heißt: der eine angelt,um seinen Fang zu verwerten,der andere angelt um seinen Fang schonend zurückzusetzen! Beides ist legitim.Diese Message müssen wir Angler dem "Spitzenangelverband" gemeisam geben. Sonst ist es heute der Rhein in NRW und morgen der Neckar in Baden Würtemberg!


Du sprichst mir aus der Seele, nur hat sachkundiges Wissen mit dieser Prüfung rein gar nichts zu tun.
Ich wette, eine Std. Wiki lesen und Du hast mehr Sachkunde, als nach der Prüfung


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

na ja Thomas, "tierschutzgerechtes Wettfischen"...
Wer solche Wortwahl verwendet kann ja nicht  erwarten wirklich ernst genommen zu werden !
Aus ethischen Gründen verbietet sich halt Wettfischen.
Wer Wettkampf will, soll Casting betreiben !
Wer angeln will, soll eben in Ruhe angeln können !
Auch aus hegerischen Gründen ist ein Wettfischen nicht nötig. Warum macht ihr Euch eigentlich dafür so stark ?
Wo liegt beim Wettfischen der Nutzen für Natur, Fisch oder Anglerschaft ?


----------



## Honeyball (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



Macker schrieb:


> Ich weiss garnicht was Ihr euch aufregt es ist doch für euch auch kein Problem ein Angelverbot auf Dorsch zufordern.
> Da wird doch Ständig von euch Verzicht für Fischer und Angler gefordert.
> Dann macht doch einfach mal 5 Jahre Pause vlt is denn die Fleischqualität ja besser.
> Die Arbeitsplätze Intresiren euch doch auch nicht oder zählt das nur im Norden.
> ...



Ich glaube, in nunmehr über 7 Jahren Anglerboard ist das das erste Mal, dass ich spontan das Wort "Schwachsinn" im Kopf hatte, nachdem ich eine Antwort in einer schwierigen Diskussion gelesen habe. #d#d#d

Haben wir ein Angelverbot im Norden gefordert?
Ist der Verzicht auf die gezielte Laichdorschjagd in irgendeiner Weise gleichzusetzen mit einem umweltbedingten Angelverbot?
Hast Du Dich auch nur annähernd mit der gesamten Komplexität der Thematik beschäftigt, bevor Du hier dieses... _Posting_ rausgehauen hast?
Manchmal ist es klar besser gar nichts zu schreiben, als sich als dermaßen inkompetent zu outen!!!


----------



## Zusser (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Ich verfolge das Geschehen bisher eher passiv mit.
Wenn 'das Board' (= Thomas) anfängt Politik zu machen, habe ich immer leichte Bauchschmerzen.
Einfach aufgrund der Vorgehensweise. Es entspricht einfach nicht meiner Philosophie,  mir ein ideologisches Ziel zu setzen und dann Argumente dafür zu (er)finden und diese gebetsmühlenhaft zu wiederholen, auch wenn sie klar im rechten Winkel zur Realität stehen. 

Mich stört bereits der Titel des ursprünglichen Threads: Es geht doch eben nicht um ein umfassendes, sondern gerade im Gegenteil um lokale Angelverbote.

Zum eigentlichen Thema: 
*Die wichtigste Frage auf die man eine Antwort braucht, ist diese: Wem nutzt es?*

Es wurde eine Salamittaktik angesprochen mit der das Angeln unmöglich gemacht werden soll. Wer sollte dahinter stehen?
PETA, Nabu und Tierschutzvereine schließe ich für mich aus, einfach deshalb weil die keine Lobby haben, die ansatzweise mächtig genug wäre. 

Gegen ein Angelverbot in belasteten Gewässern könnte der Präzenzfall Tschernobyl  angeführt werden.
Damals wurde zwar eindrücklich vor dem Verzehr gesammelter Waldpilze gewarnt, ein generelles Pilzsammelverbot gab es aber meines Wissens nach nicht.

Für ein Angelverbot in belasteten Gewässern spricht, den Verbraucher (in diesem Fall von Fischen) vor sich selbst zu schützen.
Das kann man ablehnen oder nicht, es ist in unserem Staat aber die Regel. Beispiele dafür: Wirksame Medikamente darf nicht jeder frei kaufen, weil man sich sonst leicht umbringen kann oder dass Alkohol nicht an Minderjährige verkauft werden darf.

Ich bin (natürlich?) auch gegen das Verbot in solchen verseuchten Gewässern zu angeln. Auch wenn ich persönlich keine Lust hätte auf Fische zu angeln, von denen von vorneherein klar ist, dass sie ungeniesbar sind.
Wer das trotzdem tun will, dem sollte es aber erlaubt sein, solange sichergestellt ist, dass niemand ohne es zu wissen gesundheitlich gefährdet wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



> na ja Thomas, "tierschutzgerechtes Wettfischen"...
> Wer solche Wortwahl verwendet kann ja nicht erwarten wirklich ernst genommen zu werden !
> Aus ethischen Gründen verbietet sich halt Wettfischen.



Nein, das verbietet sich eben nicht aus ethischen Gründen!

Wenn nach einem Fischen von mehreren Leuten gemeinsam (z. B. Brandungsangeln), bei dem die gefangenen Fische eh verwertet werden, diese nach Fang und Tötung noch gezählt und gewogen werden, wiederspricht das in keinster Weise dem Tierschutzgedanken oder dem Tierschutzgesetz.

Ebenso kann es zur Bestandsaufnahme oder zur Ermittlung von Abwachsraten geboten sein, aus solch hegerischen Gründenein gemeinsame Fischen zu veranstalten, die Fische zu hältern, zu zählen etc. um sie dann wieder zurück zu setzen.

Auch das widerspricht in keinster Weise dem Tierschutzgedanken oder Tierschutzgesetz.

Nur weil die Heuchler vom VDSF und den angeschlossenen Vereinen das gleiche Tun als "Gemeinschaftsfischen" oder "Traditionsfischen" bezeichnen, wird das auch nicht tierschutzgerechter.

Daher ist es sinnvoll, wenn nicht von Anglern finanzierte Naturschutzverbände wie der VDSF mit solchen Heucheleien unterwegs sind, sondern wenn man dann als Angler auch dazu steht, tierschutzgerecht gefangene Fische zu zählen, wiegen und zu werten.

Wer aber meint, alleine schon das Faktum des Zählens, Wiegens und Wertens als solches wäre tierschutzwidrig, liegt zum einen faktisch falsch.

Zum andern gibt man damit nur wieder durchgeknallten Tierschützern das Futter, das sie brauchen um das Angeln endgültig abzuschaffen.

Und auch das wiederum ist auf die falschen angelpoitischen Grundsätze des VDSF-Bund zurückzuführen, das der zusammen mit den Tierschutzreferenten der Länder (nicht mit Anglern!!) ausgekaspert hatte.

Genauso wie der Unfug, dass man nur wegen des Verzehrs der Fische angeln dürfe..

Und da schliesst sich wieder der Kreis:
Am Dilemma der Angler ist der von Anglern finanzierte Naturschutzverband VDSF schuld - und nicht sonst irgend jemand..



> Wer das trotzdem tun will, dem sollte es aber erlaubt sein, solange sichergestellt ist, dass niemand ohne es zu wissen gesundheitlich gefährdet wird.


Solange aber der VDSF wider besseren Wissens weiter behauptet, dass Angeln nur zum Fischverzehr möglich sei, wird eben ein anglerfeindlicher grüner Minister wie in NRW das dazu benutzen, um dann gleich mit dem Argument der "Gesundheitsvorsorge" das Angeln komplett in solchen Gewässern abzuschaffen. Da in fast jedem Gewässer einzelne belastete Fische anzutreffen sind, ist der Gedanke an weitere anglerfeindliche Minister, die das in ihren Ländern an ihren Gewässern auch so durchsetzen wollen, leider eben nicht fern..

Und erinnert man sich an die ersten Veröffentlichungn bei uns von Honeyball und Ralle zu dem Thema. Da schrieben viele, das das schon nicht so kommen wird - und jetzt seht ihr selber, wie schnell das bei anglerfeindlichen Ministern und unfähigen Verbänden Kreise ziehen kann (damit meine ich nicht den Landesverband NRW; sondern den VDSF-Bundesverband)..


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> na ja Thomas, "tierschutzgerechtes Wettfischen"...
> Wer solche Wortwahl verwendet kann ja nicht  erwarten wirklich ernst genommen zu werden !
> Aus ethischen Gründen verbietet sich halt Wettfischen.
> Wer Wettkampf will, soll Casting betreiben !
> ...




Auch Du mein Sohn Brutus.

Du lehnst Wettfischen ab, Ok Dein gutes Recht.

Keiner zwingt Dich daran teilzunehmen.

Warum willst Du andere zu Deiner Moralvorstellung zwingen?
_
*Zitat Frauen-Nerfling:*

 Ich persönlich gehöre zu den Anglern, die nicht unbedingt nur das  bleiben lassen, was verboten ist. Man kann sich selbst moralische Werte  verschreiben.
_

Genau das unterschreibe ich. *Sich selbst* moralisch Werte verschreiben ist richtig und gut. Punkt. 


Tierschutzgerechtes Wettfischen.

x Angler sitzen nebeneinander und angeln. Die Plätze wurden ausgelost. Jeder gefangene Fisch wird sofort ordnungsgemäß getötet, oder schonend zurückgesetzt. Die entnommenen und getöteten Fische werden gezählt/gewogen/gemessen.
Wer die meisten, die schwersten oder die größten Fische hat, bekommt einen Pokal oder eine Urkunde.
Die entnommenen Fisch werden einer sinnvollen Verwertung zugeführt. 

Was ist daran nicht ernst zu nehmen ?


----------



## Honeyball (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



Zusser schrieb:


> Mich stört bereits der Titel des ursprünglichen Threads: Es geht doch eben nicht um ein umfassendes, sondern gerade im Gegenteil um lokale Angelverbote.



Wenn die Gesamtstrecke der Kanäle NRW plus die Flüsse Rhein In NRW), Ruhr, Lippe, Ems, Rur und Wupper und ihre kleineren Nebenflüsse zur Debatte stehen, dann ist dieses "Lokal" aber verdammt groß gefasst.
Wenn dieses Beispiel Schule macht und Saar, Neckar, Rhein (Rest), Main, Weser, Elbe und weitere Kanäle in der Nähe von Ballungsräumen hinzukommen, dann haben wir, Deiner Meinung nach, eben nur ganz viele lokale Probleme und kein "umfassendes"#c


----------



## andy72 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



> Rechtlich könne er niemandem das Angeln für den Eigenverzehr verbieten.  Das Fischessen im Kreis von Gästen aber schon. „Der Fang darf nicht in  den Verkehr gebracht werden.“ In Dortmund laufen heute  Blutuntersuchungen von Anglern und Angehörigen an.




angelverbot ist wohl rechtlich nicht umsetzbar, das die aale aus dem rhein sehr stark belastet sind ist doch seit jahren kein geheimnis und mag man mich jetzt auch hassen aber den beständen im rhein täte ein generelles angelverbot für ein paar jahre bestimmt gut, an der belastung mit giften lässt sich eh nichts ändern !!


----------



## carp12 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@Brillendorsch

Das ist aber dann ne traurige Sache! Das hat dann den Beigeschmack,das hier auch nur der finanzielle Aspekt zählt! So frei nach dem Motto:Zeigt mir euer Geld und wir zeigen euch was ihr (uns) könnt!
Typisch deutscher Bürokratendschungel eben! Vielleicht sollten wir so was wie nen Betriebsrat gründen,der den Verbänden aufzeigt,was sie für uns zu tun haben?!


----------



## Zusser (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@Honeyball
Wenn ich ernstgenommen werden will, muss ich sauber argumentieren.
Das "umfassende Angelverbot" trifft das Problem eben gerade nicht, es handelt sich um lokale Verbote.
Warum kann man das dann nicht auch so schreiben? Weil das 'Umfassend' mehr Klicks bringt?


----------



## gründler (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> na ja Thomas, "tierschutzgerechtes Wettfischen"...
> Wer solche Wortwahl verwendet kann ja nicht erwarten wirklich ernst genommen zu werden !
> Aus ethischen Gründen verbietet sich halt Wettfischen.
> Wer Wettkampf will, soll Casting betreiben !
> ...


 

Immer die gleichen die hier Wettern,kaum kommt was mit Wettkampf C&R...... und Angeln sind bestimmte leute da,die sich sonst nie melden.

Aber Sonntags im TV Reiten gucken........

|wavey:

Die WM vor 3-4 Jahren in Berlin mit besten Grüßen von Merkel,hätte es ja eigentlich nicht geben dürfen,die Politik sagte Ja,der VDSF Nein.


----------



## Honeyball (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Oh ja, andy72, was den Aal betrifft, liegst Du da vielleicht gar nicht mal so verkehrt.

@carp12:
Diese Möglichkeit hat *jeder* über die Versammlung seines Vereins. Nur wird sie zu wenig wahrgenommen.:m


----------



## Zusser (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> *Ich wette, eine Std. Wiki lesen und Du hast mehr Sachkunde, als nach der Prüfung*


Mit solchen Beiträgen kann man zeigen, dass man evulutionär über dem Affen steht. Weiter so!
Nein, kein Smiley.


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@Carp:
das ist es was eigentlich jeder Verband tun sollte. Er hat sich vorangig um die Belange seiner Mitglieder zu kümmern. Natürlich werden auch mal Entscheidungen getroffen, die sich später als falsch herausstellen, nur dann muss man auch dazu stehen und in der Lage sein zurückzurudern,
bzw. das Ruder in eine andere Richtung zu drehen


----------



## Honeyball (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



Zusser schrieb:


> @Honeyball
> Wenn ich ernstgenommen werden will, muss ich sauber argumentieren.
> Das "umfassende Angelverbot" trifft das Problem eben gerade nicht, es handelt sich um lokale Verbote.
> Warum kann man das dann nicht auch so schreiben? Weil das 'Umfassend' mehr Klicks bringt?



Nein, eben nicht.
Wenn Du die Entwicklung verfolgst, die hier in NRW gerade abgeht, dann ist es eben genau ein "umfassendes" Verbot für ganz NRW, das nun seitens des Umweltministers angestrebt wird.
Aus einem lokalen Angelverbot für den Dortmunder Stadthafen (ca. 6 km Gesamtuferstrecke) ist jetzt die Idee eines generellen Angelverbots für ca. 1200 km Gesamtuferstrecke in NRW geworden.

Um das in Gänze zu beurteilen, muss man wohl leider diesen Thread ganz gelesen haben. Dort wurden wir auch erstmal "niedergemacht" wegen dieser Überschrift, und in nicht mal 4 Wochen ist genau die Entwicklung eingetreten, die Ralle 24 in seinem dort vorab veröffentlichten Magazinartikel prognostiziert hat.

Jetzt haben mittlerweile viel mehr direkt oder indirekt betroffene Boardies erkannt, was uns droht. Daraus ist dieser Thread entstanden (übrigens nicht von Ralle 24, Thomas oder mir eröffnet!!!), weil einige gemerkt haben, dass es fünf vor 12 ist und die Uhr vielleicht schneller abgelaufen ist, als uns allen lieb wäre!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



> das ist es was eigentlich jeder Verband tun sollte. Er hat sich vorangig um die Belange seiner Mitglieder zu kümmern.


Mitglied in Verbänden sei bei uns Anglern aber die Vereine und eben NICHT DIE ANGLER!!

Das ist ja eines der Hauptprobleme neben den falschen angelpolitischen Grundsätzen und Richtlinien..


----------



## Gardenfly (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> Auch aus hegerischen Gründen ist ein Wettfischen nicht nötig.



falsch !!!
oder willst du alles mit Strom brutzeln, um eine Fischart gezielt zu fangen und umsetzen?


Noch einmal zum Hauptthema:
wir müssen umdenken,als ich nach der Schulzeit Gärtner gelernt hatte waren viele "Grüne" in der Klasse die anschliessend "irgendwas mit Natur" Studieren wollten, diese Generation ist nun in den Ämtern an der Macht und diese missbrauchen die auch.

An alle angelnden Studierwilligen, macht es nach und in 15 Jahren darf man hoffen nicht mehr verfolgt zu werden.


----------



## carp12 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@Honeyball
Sollten das nicht alle Angler haben,auch die die nicht in einem Verein sind?


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



Zusser schrieb:


> Mit solchen Beiträgen kann man zeigen, dass man evulutionär über dem Affen steht. Weiter so!
> Nein, kein Smiley.


 
Lach, ich nehme dass mal als Kompliment#h
ist die Prüfung also evulutionär bedingt ???|kopfkrat


----------



## Honeyball (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Und nochwas:
Wenn es uns um die "Klicks" ginge, müssten wir ja für ein Angelverbot sein, damit alle Angler nur noch hier virtuell sich mit dem Thema beschäftigen. :m


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



Zusser schrieb:


> Mich stört bereits der Titel des ursprünglichen Threads: Es geht doch eben nicht um ein umfassendes, sondern gerade im Gegenteil um lokale Angelverbote.
> 
> "Lokal" ist lediglich eine Frage der Definition. Der Dortmunder Hafen ist für NRW eine Lokalität. NRW für Deutschland ebenfalls, und auf der Weltkarte ist Deutschland auch nur eine " Lokalität". Hast aber schon gelesen, dass die Untersuchungen NRW-weit ausgedehnt werden sollen. Dass es auch belastete Fische in der Mosel gibt, weswegen Nachbarländer eine Verzehrwarnung ausgegeben haben?
> Denkst nicht, dass man in allen Deutschen Industriegewässern mit irgendwas belastete Fiche findet, so man nur danach sucht ?
> ...



Und genau Dein letzter Absatz widerspricht (zum Glück) der Ideologie des VdSF:
Angeln ausschließlich zum Nahrungserwerb. Fische als Nahrung nicht geeignet = Angeln verboten.


----------



## carp12 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@Brillendorsch

Ne falsche Entscheidung treffen ist das eine,nicht dazu stehen das andere,verwerfliche. Es darf doch nicht sein,daß solche Organisationen ( Verbände ) Entscheidungen treffen,über unsere (Angler) Köpfe hinweg ohne uns zu informieren und Aufklärungsarbeit zu zu leisten!


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@Zusser,
Dein Ansinnen, für die Prüfung ist legitim und Dein Einsatz den Leuten was beizubringen sicher auch ehrenhaft, nur hat das mit diesem Thema wirklich nur ganz am Rande was zu tun.


----------



## Luku (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

umfassendes oder lokales angelverbot?

nun ja...da wir ja wissen das wasser fliest...wird es wohl nicht nur im DEK bleiben.  

und da industrie fast überall sich an gewässern angesiedelt hat...wird das problem pcb, dioxin etc. sich nicht nur auf den DEK beschränken.  

der bericht der lunav sagt ja auch aus das man vergleichbare werte aus anderen kanälen/ häfen hat.

wenn nun der DEK in NRW gesperrt wird, müsste man logischwerweise auch die anderen kanäle sperren..und wenn dann die kanäle dicht sind......und wasser fliest und fische schwimmen...sind seen und flüsse wohl auch davon betroffen.  

müsste man testen. da der staat aber kein geld hat um alle gewässer / fische zu testen wäre es für ihn einfacher ..alles zu sperren.  

also was haben wir dann ? umfassend oder lokal?  :vik:


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Zunächst einmal würde es reichen, wenn der VDSF-Bund seine Satzung dahingehend umformuliert, dass eben nicht nur ausschließlich der Nahrungserwerb als Legitimation zum Angeln dient (Ähnlich wie der Landesverband NRW)
Und darum geht es in diesem Fall in erster Linie
das würde auch die Anerkennung als Naturschutzverband nicht gefährden, weil eben Hege und Pflege der Gewässer und deren direktes Umfeld aus naturschützerischer Sicht wesentlich höher zu bewerten sind als der Fischverzehr.
Da könnt ihr alle sicher sein, da bekämen wir sogar Rückendeckung der meißten Naturschutzverbände


----------



## carp12 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@Luku
Genau so ist es. Die Flüsse wegen zu hoher Belastung durch die Industrie,die Seen wegen saurem Regen,der Staat hat kein Geld,dann haben wir ein umfassendes Problem!!


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



carp12 schrieb:


> @Brillendorsch
> 
> Ne falsche Entscheidung treffen ist das eine,nicht dazu stehen das andere,verwerfliche. Es darf doch nicht sein,daß solche Organisationen ( Verbände ) Entscheidungen treffen,über unsere (Angler) Köpfe hinweg ohne uns zu informieren und Aufklärungsarbeit zu zu leisten!


 
es ist aber leider so, deshalb wird ja hier diskutiert.
einpaar verborte Betonköpfe können sich nicht eingestehen, dass sie vor Jahren eine falsche Strategie eingeschlagen haben und nun der Schuss nach hinten geht


----------



## carp12 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

So Leute,muss mich leider von Euch verabschieden,denn die Arbeit ruft.
Ich finde es gut, dass es noch angaschierte Menschen gibt,die zu ihrem Hobbie stehen! Ich danke euch für eure Meinungen wünsche allseits "Petri Heil", *besonders den Jungs in NRW!!!*


----------



## thorstenp (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Meine Intention um dieses Thema zu erstellen war eigentlich herauszuarbeiten, was wir tun können, um dem worst case Szenario zu entgehen. 

Vllt bekomme ich es ja nochmal etwas in diese Richtung zurückgedreht 


@ Honeyball, 

du bist ja mehr oder weniger betroffen von der Situation, die sich in NRW aufbaut. 

Was kann ich als Angler aus BW im Moment tun, um euch in NRW zu unterstützen, bzw. generell die sich abzeichnenden Veränderungen möglichst zu verhindern?


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

hi Thorsten,
die Diskusion hier findet ja eigentlich statt, um die Hintergrüde herauszustellen, warum die Möglichkeit eines Verbotes überhaupt besteht.
Dein Wunsch, sofort etwas unternehmen zu wollen in Ehren, nur versuchen wir hioer auch den richtigen Hebel zu finden.
die beste Hilfe im Moment ist wohl die, sich hier kontrovers aber auch konstruktiv an der Diskusion zu beteiligen


----------



## Allround-Angler (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Habe ich das richtig verstanden|kopfkrat?
Die Fische sind vergiftet.
Reaktion: Die einzigen, die regelmäßig und kostengünstig eine Bestandsaufnahme durchführen, werden  vom Gewässer verbannt.

Argument: Die armen Angler vor Gesundheitsschäden schützen.


Ergo: Keine Info mehr, wie stark die Fische vergiftet sind, bzw. ob irgendwann überhaupt noch lebende Fische umherschwimmen.


Also wenn da keine Verschwörungstheorien aufkommen|bigeyes...


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



> Was kann ich als Angler aus BW im Moment tun, um euch in NRW zu unterstützen, bzw. generell die sich abzeichnenden Veränderungen möglichst zu verhindern?


Dafür sorgen, dass entweder euer Verein (sofern VDSF) einen Antrag einbringt, dass über Kreis/Landesverbände Einfluss auf den Bundesverband genommen wird, damit die alten und falschen angelpolitischen Grundsätze zurückgenommen werden - oder dass besser euer Verein gleich aus dem VDSF austritt und/oder in den DAV eintritt.

Denn nur wenns dem Verband direkt durch Austritte an die Kohle geht, wird sich da was positiv ändern für uns Angler.

Anleitung dazu findet ihr hier:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2010/angler-wehrt-euch.-leitfaden.html


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@Allround,
auch ein Aspekt, der Sinn macht


----------



## thorstenp (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> hi Thorsten,
> die Diskusion hier findet ja eigentlich statt, um die Hintergrüde herauszustellen, warum die Möglichkeit eines Verbotes überhaupt besteht.
> Dein Wunsch, sofort etwas unternehmen zu wollen in Ehren, nur versuchen wir hioer auch den richtigen Hebel zu finden.
> die beste Hilfe im Moment ist wohl die, sich hier kontrovers aber auch konstruktiv an der Diskusion zu beteiligen


 

Hallo Brillendorsch,

die Hintergründe/Ursachen haben wir ja in den anderen Threads zu diesem Themenkomplex beleuchtet. 
Da dort ein Posting darauf hingewiesen hat, dass am Ende nichts unternommen werden wird, habe ich das Thema hier eröffnet, um möglichst in dieser Richtung weiterzudenken.

@ Thomas,

bzgl. DAV in Baden-Württemberg hatten wir es ja vor knapp 4 Wochen schon telefonisch :m Das Thema ist in Arbeit. 

Zurück zum Thema

Was würdet ihr davon halten einen Statement zu formulieren, welches die aktuelle Sachlage möglichst kurz und prägnant darlegt, und die möglichen Konsequenzen für uns Angler aufzeigt? ( Die Ursachen von seiten der VDSF Politik etc würde sollte man mMn zunächst außen vor lassen)

Das könnte man dann hier zum Download einstellen, und so kann es jeder per Email oder direkt in seinem Verein verteilen, damit die momentane Lage möglichst vielen Anglern klar wird.


----------



## Zoddl (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Endlich geschafft, den Thread zu komplett zu lesen und nu kann ich auch mal posten!

Was durch das Angelverbot bzw. durch das geplante Angelverbot in weiteren Flüssen momentan abgezogen wird, ist ein SKANDAL!!! Ein politischer Skandal, begünstigt durch den VDSF. Aber ausgesprochen, verursacht und nun ausgelöst durch die Politik!

Warum solls ein Skandal sein?
Problem1 - Naturschutz:
Ich sehe mich nicht nur als Angler ebenfalls auch als Naturschützer (@Ralle NATURschutz ist kein TIERschutz!), sondern bin es durch meine VDSF - Mitgliedschaft auch. 
Durch das Angelverbot, ausgesprochen durch den Umweltminister, wird mir das Nutzungsrecht am Dortmunder Hafen und zugehöriger Flüsse/Kanäle verwehrt. Durch die Aufhebung des Pachtvertrags (war ja zu lesen), kann ich meiner Aufgabe als Naturschützer für dieses Gewässern nicht mehr nachgehen. Ich wurde als direkt betroffene Interessengruppe ausgeschlossen.
Oder... ein stückweit mundtot gemacht!

Und ja... ich bin Naturschützer und schäme mich nicht dafür! Über die Arbeitsstunden, die ich in meinem Verein leiste bzw. die Arbeitsstunden die in meinem Verein jedes Jahr insgesamt geleistet werden übersteigen den zeitlich Einsatz eines jeden hier ansässigen Naturschutzvereins um Längen! 
Wenn solche Tüten behaupten sie wären Schützer, dann kann ich das auch!

Problem2 - Opfer:
Ich werde auch als "zukünftiges Opfer" des PCB - Vorfalls ausgeschlossen, da ich an den Gewässern nicht mehr fischen darf und daher den Fisch nicht verzehren. Hätte ich an besagten Gewässern in der Vergangenheit bereits gefischt und Fänge verzehrt, wäre also "belastet", so wäre ich Opfer dieses UmweltSKANDALS. Opfer kann ich nicht mehr werden, das wurde nun präventiv verhindert. 
Dadurch wird eine Schadensersatzforderung meinerseits verhindert und... ein stückweit mundtot gemacht, da die Härte rausgenommen wurde.

Und wo kein Opfer, da kein Kläger! Durch das Angelverbot entzieht sich auch der Mitschuldige seiner Verantwortung der Regulierung des Schadens. Die Fische im Rhein gehören mir nicht, die kann ich nicht zurückfordern. Einzigst meiner geschädigten Gesundheit, hätte man Schadensersatz leisten können!

Wenn das Land bzw. der Staat es zulässt, das Unternehmen "Abwässer" nach Zahlung eines geringen Obulus in die Gewässer einleiten dürfen und dies nun wohl ersichtlich nicht einmal vernünftig kontrolliert, so hat er sich damit ganz klar (!!!) zum Mittäter meiner beschädigten Gesundheit gemacht!

Entzieht er mir die Angelerlaubnis und damit die Möglichkeit, meine Gesundheit zu schädigen und offen rumzukrakelen... wie gesagt, nen stückweit mundtot.
Zudem wird damit das Problem der Gewässerbelastung auf ein unerträgliches Mass verschwiegen!


Problem3 - gesunde Nahrung:
In der Stellungnahme des LFV ist zu lesen, dass nicht alle Fischarten gleichstark belastet sind. Mehr noch, einige Fischarten sind unter dem Grenzwert belastet und wären damit für den Verzehr geeignet. Für eben jene Fischarten, in Worten ausgedrückt Fischart und nicht einzelne Fische, wird mir ebenfalls mit dem generellen Angelverbot der Verzehr verwehrt.
Was bleibt mir nun?
Bei einer Ausweitung des Angelverbots bleibt mir ja nur noch der Gang zum Discounter, um meine gesunde wöchentliche Portion Fisch zu bekommen? Und was kauf ich dort? Ich habs bereits an anderer Stelle mal geschrieben... ich bekomme dort den gleichen Scheixx zu kaufen, der ebenso in einem belasteten Gewässer rumschwimmt! Nur ist der Discounter - Fisch, und nicht nur der, oftmals stärker belastet, als so mancher Fisch aus belasteten Gewässern.

Wenn die Politik ein generelles Angelverbot an "belasteten" Gewässern aufgrund des Verzehrs von belasteten Fisch erlässt, dann soll auch der Frass im Discounter endlich nachgewiesen und gesichert geringer belastet sein! 
Wenn mir auf diese Weise durchschnittlich gesündere Nahrung verwehrt wird, gleicht das nicht einem gesetzlich bedingten Mordversuch? Mord per Gesetz, das wär doch mal ne Schlagzeile!

Das die Lebensmittel im Discounter definitiv nicht gesichert geringer belastet sind, lässt sich ganz einfach beweisen:
Die Aale, welche jetzt im Dortmunder Hafen schwimmen werden irgendwann zum Laichen abwandern. Auf ihrer Wanderung ziehen sie mit einer 100% Sicherheit durch das Fanggebiet der Netzfischer an der Küste, werden also als Blankaal gefangen und verkauft.
Wenn die Politik dank Umweltminister sich so rührend um uns Angler kümmert, sollte auch ein Verbraucher darauf hingewiesen werden. Brillendorschs Beispiel mit dem Moselfisch tut nen übriges dazu.


Problem4 - zukünftige Entwicklung:
Es gab mal einen Fahrradfahrer, dessen Nachnahme auf einen Angler schliessen lässt. Der hat sich für ein grünes Deutschland eingesetzt. Es gab mal eine nicht gerade attraktive Frau, die künftige Überschwemmungen durch Renaturierung der Flüsse beheben wollte. Es gab verdammt viele Personen, die wollten das Deutschland grüner wird. Jetzt gibt es noch mehr Personen, die behaupten --- MISSION (fast) COMPLETE ---!
Und was genau ist da komplett? Oder soll komplett sein? 
Die Schifffahrtstrassen sind alle Eigentum von Bund und Land. Wer macht denn da den Hausputz? Wer ist denn dort verantwortlich für die Kontrolle über die Einhaltung getroffener Bestimmungen? Für was werden denn die Einnahmen aus diesen Gewässern verwendet? Und für was werden denn die Einnahmen aus kontra-grünen Genehmigungen verwendet???

Es gibt immer noch Gesetze, an die sich alle halten müssen. Zusammenfassen kann man Gesetze mit "Wer Scheixxe baut, muss die Scheixxe auch ausbaden!" oder "Wer Dreck macht, der macht den auch wieder weg!"

Warum hält sich ein Umweltminister nicht an diese seine Gesetze? Ist diese Lösung wirklich so effizient, dass sie sich auch auf weitere Bundesländer bzw. Gewässer ausweiten lässt? 
Heisst es nicht, unsere Kinder sollen ebenfalls in einer gesunden Natur aufwachsen? Wenn ich es zulasse (durch Genehmigung oder fragwürdige Grenzwerte) als eigentliches Kontrollorgan, das Umweltverschmutzung aktiv und legal betrieben wird, so hat das nichts mit Umweltschutz, oder in den loaklen Bereichen, dem Naturschutz zu tun.

Die Ausgrenzung der einzigen(!) naturschutzorientierten Interessengruppe, nämlich UNS Anglern, hat weder etwas mit Demokartie zu tun noch mit einer Volksvertretung.

Ich nenne das Totschweigen von Problemen aus reinem wirtschaftlichen Interessen!
Sowie ein Totschweigen von eigenverantwortlich produzierten Problemen, die man in einer Legislaturperiode (also langfristig) nicht lösen kann!


Problem5 - Recht:
Auch wenn jetzt einige die Augen rollen werden:
http://www.vdsf.de/fischerei/angelfischen.htm


			
				VDSF schrieb:
			
		

> Fischerei ist Rechtsausübung. Das in Gesetzen niedergelegte  Fischereirecht steht dem Eigentumsrecht gleich. Es steht deshalb unter  dem besonderen Schutz des Artikel 14 Grundgesetz, der das Eigentum, und  damit auch das Fischereirecht, garantiert.
> Daraus folgt, dass Eingriffe in das Fischereirecht, die eine  Enteignung darstellen, nur zulässig sind, wenn die rechtlichen  Voraussetzungen vorliegen. Ohne Entschädigung ist eine Enteignung nicht  zulässig.


Ich hätte dieses Zitat auch aus andere Stelle nehmen können. Ich spare mir hier auch Tipperei, weil... dieser Satz sagt für mich ausreichend alles aus!



Unser Problem liegt nicht bei dämlichen Angelprüfungen, unser Problem liegt nicht beim Thema C+R. Und im Falle angelfeindlicher Minister bzw. Regierungsmitgliedern liegt unser Problem nicht mal bei nem "Muschi"-Verband, der die Frexxe nicht aufkriegt. Oder das ein angelfreundlicher Verband nicht zu Wort kommt.

Unser Problem hier ist eines, das man in allen Schichten (Lohnarbeiter, Bildung, etc...) sieht:
Wir haben uns lange nicht gewehrt, haben uns immer klein reden lassen. Wir haben zugelassen, das eine Regierung den Druck aus der Wirtschaft fürchtet, denn der Druck aus der Bevölkerung ist nicht existent.

Dafür haben wir jetzt stolz agierende und überzeugend auftretende Marionettenfiguren in Politik, Medien und Interessenvertretern, die Tag für Tag das kleine Boot mehr zum Kentern bringen. 
Das Angelverbot in NRW und dessen geplante Ausweitung ist ein Eklat allererster Güte! Zieht dieses Angelverbot aufgrund Fehlverhaltens keine Konsequenzen in Richtung Verursacher bzw. Wirtschaft und Politik, will ich das alte Monarchiesystem wieder! Dort wurden Gesetze gemacht von jemanden, den ich nicht gewählt hätte können!

Und ein letztes:
Shame on you, fu**ing minister!


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Torsten, ich bin ja als NRWler auch direkt betroffen, spätestens wenn Rheinfische untersucht werden. 
Im Moment arbeitet der LFV Westfalen und Lippe engagiert und in die richtige Richtung. Das Ding ist nun ein Politikum und will sorgsam behandelt werden. Zu viel Geschrei an der falschen Stelle kann da auch nach hinten losgehen.
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass Unterstützung angefordert wird, wenn diese unabdingbar nötig ist. 

Wir sollten uns solange auf die Ursachenbekämpfung konzentrieren und da muss der Bund die Angriffstelle sein. 

Und so ist Thomas Aufforderung, den Verband zu wechseln richtig und gut, *wenn* der jeweiligen Kreis- oder Landesverband nicht anglerfreundlich agiert.

In Sachen LFV Westfalen und Lippe wäre das aber genau das falsche Signal. Dort wird ja anglerfreundlich gearbeitet, von einem VdSF-Landesverband. 

Dort (und sicher auch woanders) sitzen Leute, die wir unterstützen müssen, wenn es gefordert ist. 

So blöde das klingen mag, aber in NRW ist die Situation so bescheiden, dass wir erst ganz laut an die Öffentlichkeit gehen können ( Schreiben, Proteste etc.) wenn es zu einem Angelverbot gekommen ist. Im Moment ist die Gefahr etwas zu verderben größer, als die, etwas bewirken zu können. 

Derweil bleibt erst mal als oberster Punkt Überzeugungsarbeit bei anderen Anglern, hier im Board und in den Vereinen.


----------



## wombel23 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

ich glaub da gibt es nichts mehr hinzuzufügen#r


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Warum solls ein Skandal sein?
> Problem1 - Naturschutz:
> Ich sehe mich nicht nur als Angler ebenfalls auch als Naturschützer (@Ralle NATURschutz ist kein TIERschutz!),



Ach nee, echt nicht ????

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208025

|rolleyes


Der Rest Deines postings enthält viel Wahres. Ist allerdinsg auch im Umfang mindestens eine Nummer zu groß für uns, um wirklich was bewirken zu können.
Vielleicht später mal, wenn wir es schaffen eine sinnvolle und fruchtbare Zusammenarbeit mit Natur- und Umweltschutz hinzukriegen. An denen wird es nicht liegen, die beömmeln sich höchstens über die Probleme, die wir uns tagtäglich selbst einschenken.


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@Ralle, genau dass hab ich heute morgen bereits geschrieben. Jetzt in blindem Aktionismus zu verfallen wäre kontraproduktiv!
Wir können aber alle hier mit unserer Diskusion Dem Landesverband NRW den Rücken stärken. Die müssen wissen, dass sie viele tausend Menschen an ihrer Seite haben.


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> @Ralle, genau dass hab ich heute morgen bereits geschrieben. Jetzt in blindem Aktionismus zu verfallen wäre kontraproduktiv!
> Wir können aber alle hier mit unserer Diskusion Dem Landesverband NRW den Rücken stärken. Die müssen wissen, dass sie viele tausend Menschen an ihrer Seite haben.




So sieht das aus. Es wird nämlich immer noch unterschätzt, wer hier alles als stiller Leser täglich aufschlägt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> So sieht das aus. Es wird nämlich immer noch unterschätzt, wer hier alles als stiller Leser täglich aufschlägt.


 
und ganz sicher ist da so mancher Ministerialbeamter dabei.
ist nämlich ihre Aufgabe! Die beraten die Minister


----------



## Luku (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

eins der probleme sind unsere politiker. keine ahnung von allem und regieren nur nach gutachten der sogenannten experten.
den grünen interessiert der umwelt und naturschutz nur solange er über der wasseroberfläche statt findet.  im grunde nur um wählerstimmen zu ergattern.

es werden gewässerabschnitte in nrw für die angler gesperrt weil da irgendwelche vögel nisten oder auf ihren flug in den süden pausieren.
es wird argumentiert diese vögel dürfen nicht in ihrer ruhephase gestört werden etc..

aber gleichzeitig wird in Do für den Phönixsee nen falkner gerufen um die canada gänse zu vertreiben. die armen tierchen ********n den see etc. voll usw..
da zählt urplötzlich der natur/ tierschutz nichts.
gleichzeitig werden aber wegen diesen tieren gewässerabschnitte für die angler gesperrt.  #q

umnweltschutz ja...aber nur wenn man wählerstimmen damit ergattern kann. ansonsten uninteressant!


----------



## Zoddl (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ach nee, echt nicht ????


Ich müsste mir jetzt den ganzen Thread durchlesen... #t
Abgekürzt in meinem Verständnis:
Aus den vielen Interessengruppen Natur-/Artenschutz bilden die Angler, hier speziell im Verein organisierte Angler mit ihrer Hegepflicht der gepachteten Gewässer, nur eine der vorhandenen Gruppen. 
Wir dabei stehen sowohl im Konflikt mit der Interessengruppe "Vögel", "Tier" und "Pflanzen". Eine Zusammenarbeit unter den Gruppen ist im begrenztem Rahmen möglich, aber selten vollständig.
Nehme ich die Summe der Arbeitsstunden der Vereinsmitglieder, so leistet wir zum einen mehr, sowie stetige und dauerhafte Arbeit im Rahmen des Naturschutzes. Und das kann mir keener nehmen, auch nicht, wenn er mir ausserhalb der "Arbeitszeit" von mir verursachten Schaden anheftet. 



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Der Rest Deines postings enthält viel Wahres. Ist allerdinsg auch im Umfang mindestens eine Nummer zu groß für uns, um wirklich was bewirken zu können.
> Vielleicht später mal, wenn wir es schaffen eine sinnvolle und fruchtbare Zusammenarbeit mit Natur- und Umweltschutz hinzukriegen. An denen wird es nicht liegen, die beömmeln sich höchstens über die Probleme, die wir uns tagtäglich selbst einschenken.


Die Nummer ist sicherlich zu gross! Ich hätte dies genausogut im anderen Thread schreiben können, da es kaum was mit "was können wir tun" zu tun hat.
Aber:
Das generelle Angelverbot wird nicht durch einen Angelverband, sondern nun offenkundig durch die Politik beschlossen. Aktionen gegen eben jene Poltik des Ministers sind ebenso wichtig, wie die Bildung eines anglerfreundlichen Verbandes. Beide Aktionen geben nur Sinn, wenn sie vor dem Beschluss statt finden! Nen Gesetz/Beschluss lässt sich ja nur schwer kippen!

Aktionsgruppe hierbei sollten die (Land/Bund) Verbände sein, die Unterstützung dafür muss aber von uns Anglern kommen. Wenn vllt. 10 Delegierte die Interesse von 4,5 Mill. Anglern vor einer Sitzung diskutieren wollen, muss der Druck auch von 4,5 Mill Anglern zu spüren sein!

Brillendorschs Idee mit Unterschriftensammelaktionen beim TackleDealer sind da doch schonmal nen guter Anfang! Dank Winterpause... vllt. auf Angelmessen effektiver?

Was JETZT genau getan werden muss, dafür fehlt mir das Fingerspitzengefühl. Bin ich ehrlich! Aber das sollen sich unsere oberen auskaspern, Ideen und Vorschläge von hier und anderen Foren wären da sicherlich hilfreich.


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

ja, ihnen geht es um Wählerstimmen. Deshalb wird es ja höchste zeit, denen klar zu machen, dass es eben Milionen Angler in Deutschland gibt und nicht nur ein paar hundert


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@Zoddl,
Danke für die Blumen, aber der Vorschlag mit der Unterschriftenaktion kam nicht von mir. Wenn gleich ich sie für eine gute Idee halte um dem Landesverband den Rücken zu stärken.


----------



## gründler (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiybQ8-Vri8

Sorry muste sein.

Wer heute Grün wählt wird morgen schon mit Verboten oder Steinen befeuert.
Ps: Willst du Politiker werden must du erst Häuser besetzen und Polizei bekämpfen....... und danach in Bundestag ziehen.(hat sogar nen schönen Namen der zu uns past)
#h


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

offensichtlich ist es schwer zu vermitteln, dass Politiker ihre Agumentationen eben aus den Satzungen der betroffenen Verbände herleiten.
Somit bedeutet das in diesem Fall:
Verband gibt vor, Angeln ausschließlich mit Verzehrsabsicht
jemand stellt fest, Fische sind giftig.
Politiker : Angeln wegen Gefährdung der Volksgesundheit verboten.


----------



## Zoddl (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@Brillendorsch
Ja! Nein!!!
Das Angeln fällt nicht wegen der Volksgesundheit flach, da wir unsere Fische nicht veräussern dürfen. Das Angeln soll somit unter dem Vorwand der "Angelgesundheit" flach fallen.
Würde sich jemand um die Volksgesundheit kümmern, dürfte dein(?) Mosel - Berufsfischer nicht mehr arbeiten. Der bringt seinen Fang nämlich in Umlauf! Küstenaal, speziell im Mündungsgebiet der grossen Flüsse, sollte ebenfalls maximal Sondermüll darstellen, anstatt hier noch irgendwo verkauft zu werden.

Und entweder sind die Poliker heute mehr um die Gesundheit der Anglerschaft bemüht [Ironie]in ihrer unendlichen Liebe und Zuneigung zu uns Anglern[/Ironie], als in den Jahren, in denen im Rheinwasser gleichzeitig geangelt und Fotos entwickelt wurden.
Oder sie befürchten ganz einfach die Konsequenzen ihrer eigenen Politik.

PCB und Dioxin in Nahrungsmitteln sind (unbekannterweise) in gewissen Mengen erlaubt, beim Angelfisch nicht.
Umweltschutz, Naturschutz, Tierschutz und SchützMichTot sind neben Wirtschaftswachstum oberste Ziele. Flennt die Industrie, dass sie in Timbuktu Abwässer ungeklärt einleiten durfte  "... na.... dann machen wir hier halt ne Ausnahme. Aber bitte nich so viel! Und sags keinem weiter...kostet aber extra!"

Wenn das auf diese Art und Weise nun rauskommt, Herzlichen Glückwunsch werte fehlgeleitete Politik! Aber bitte bade deinen Bockmist selber aus und steh dazu!


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



Zoddl schrieb:


> @Brillendorsch
> Ja! Nein!!!
> Das Angeln fällt nicht wegen der Volksgesundheit flach, da wir unsere Fische nicht veräussern dürfen. Das Angeln soll somit unter dem Vorwand der "Angelgesundheit" flach fallen.
> Würde sich jemand um die Volksgesundheit kümmern, dürfte dein(?) Mosel - Berufsfischer nicht mehr arbeiten. Der bringt seinen Fang nämlich in Umlauf! Küstenaal, speziell im Mündungsgebiet der grossen Flüsse, sollte ebenfalls maximal Sondermüll darstellen, anstatt hier noch irgendwo verkauft zu werden.
> ...


 
Dass das alles verlogen ist weiß ich auch, (sogar besser als mir manchmal lieb ist)
Die Argumentationskette ist aber nun mal so und die gilt es zunächst mal zu durchbrechen.


----------



## Zusser (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

"Lokal" ist lediglich eine Frage der Definition. Der  Dortmunder Hafen ist für NRW eine Lokalität. NRW für Deutschland  ebenfalls, und auf der Weltkarte ist Deutschland auch nur eine "  Lokalität".
Das ist dabei aber nicht das Entscheidende.
Der Punkt ist, dass ein Gewässer(abschnitt) auf Belastung geprüft wird, bevor (hoffentlich nicht) ein Angelverbot ausgesprochen wird.

Wenn es erst soweit ist, dass Landstriche ohne weitere Prüfung als Belastet deklariert werden müssen, ohne dass lokal noch eine Messung durchgeführt wird, haben wir ohnehin ein Problem. 
Dieses ist dann  viel umfassender als _'nur'_ das Angeln.

Das PCB bliebe dann wohl nicht nur im Oberflächenwasser sondern würde auf vielfältige Art und Weise in die Nahrungskette des Menschen gelangen.

Denkst nicht, dass man in allen Deutschen Industriegewässern mit irgendwas belastete Fiche findet, so man nur danach sucht ?
Im Vergleich zu 'früher' müssten die Gewässer eigentlich sauberer sein.
Man muss natürlich bewerten, wie die Grenzwerte festgelegt sind. Ist es so, dass ein Erwachsener 500kg Aal essen müsste, um eine Schädigung befürchten zu müssen, würde ich weiterangeln and auch Aale essen.
In so einem Fall sind die Grenzwerte das Problem, weniger die tatsächliche Belastung.

Wir graben uns selbst permanent das Wasser ab, weil  versucht wird ideologische Moralvorstellungen der gesamten Anglerschaft  aufzudrücken.

Die gesamte Anglerschaft gibt es nicht, fürchte ich.
Die kann man herbeiwünschen, aber auch dein Ansatz möglichst weitreichende Toleranz gegenüber dem anderen einzufordern, damit jeder nach seiner Facon glücklich werden kann, wird nicht aufgehen _können_.

Einfach deswegen, weil bereits dieser Ansatz der Selbstbestimmung und Toleranz manchen Kollegen ein Dorn im Auge ist. Bei mir ist es z.B. die Prüfung, die ich nicht streichen wollte. Beim nächsten das C&R und bei wieder einem  anderen das Wettfischen oder der Setzkescher.

Sich auf den Verband zu fokusieren und den als Wurzel allen Übels an den Pranger zu stellen greift da zu kurz.
Wenn es zum Selbstzweck wird, den Verband zu bekämpfen statt eine Sachfrage oder konkretes Problem anzugehen, wird das zu nichts führen. 

Seien wir ehrlich: Indem du kompromisslos forderst, das Angeln für Alle freizugeben, versuchst auch du, deine Moralvorstellung allen anderen aufzudrücken.

Naja, Medikamente oder Alkohol an Jugendliche ist  wohl eine ganz andere Hausnummer. Der Gedanke daran, dass mich ein  Gesetz vor mir selbst schützen soll, bereitet mir erhebliches Unbehagen.
Der Staat (wer immer das im konkreten Fall auch ist), tut aber genau das. Mit dem Unbehagen bist du nicht alleine.
Nimm den Totkranken oder einfach Lebensmüden, dem der Staat (oder die Gesellschaft, was die lieber ist) den Tod verweigert. Ein Extrembeispiel aber es passt.
PCB-Verseuchte Fische zu essen kann (wenn die Belastung hoch genug ist) genauso geeignet sein, eine Schädigung herbeizuführen.
Ich behaupte nicht, dass der Verzehr eines dieser Fische tödlich ist! Schon deshalb, weil mir komplett das Fachwissen fehlt, den Einfluss des PCB abhängig von der Dosis auf den Organismus zu beurteilen.




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und genau Dein letzter Absatz widerspricht (zum Glück) der Ideologie des VdSF:
> Angeln ausschließlich zum Nahrungserwerb. Fische als Nahrung nicht geeignet = Angeln verboten.


Die Entscheidungsträger vor Ort tun sich da leider nicht ganz so leicht wie _ich_.
Sollte sich herausstellen, dass irgendwelche exzessiven Fischesser durch Fische aus diesem Hafen gesundheitlich geschädigt wurden, haben die jetzt, nachdem die Belastung bekannt geworden ist, ein echtes Problem. 
Zumindest der Minister wird seinen Hut nehmen müssen, Schadensersatzansprüche werden von den Geschädigten ebenfalls gestellt werden.

Was würde ich selbst als nichtangelnder Minister (oder wer auch immer entscheiden muss) tun?
Ich würde mich absichern, indem ich das Angeln verbieten würde. Fertig, Problem vom Tisch. Die paar davon betroffenen Angler würden mich nicht besonders interessieren.

Wenn sich jetzt ein Angler hinstellt und sagt, es seien ja nur 4 von 12 Fischarten betroffen, was weiß ich denn als Minister von Rotaugen und Barschen?
Wenn dieser Angler behauptet, er wolle die Fische sowieso nicht essen, das hört sich das für mich als Minister hanebüchen an. Außerdem muss ich nicht glauben, dass alle Angler sich so merkwürdig verhalten werden und die Fische wieder reinwerfen, nachdem sie sie erst mühsam gefangen haben.


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@Zusser,
bei den meißten Dingen, die Du schreibst sind wir einer Meinung.
Nur die Schlussfolgerungen sind da etwas unterschiedlich.
Du hast Recht, wenn Du schreibst dass die Prüfung oder C+R oder sonstwas mit dieser Situation nichts zu tun hat. Hier geht es ums Angeln an sich!
Immerhin erkennst Du auch, wie ein Politiker logischerweise handelt, sollte sich herausstellen dass ein Vielfischesser übermäßig mit PCB belastet ist. Und darum geht es hier und nicht vorangig um VDSF

Nette Grüße


----------



## Zoddl (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



Zusser schrieb:


> Was würde ich selbst als nichtangelnder Minister (oder wer auch immer entscheiden muss) tun?
> Ich würde mich absichern, indem ich das Angeln verbieten würde. Fertig, Problem vom Tisch. Die paar davon betroffenen Angler würden mich nicht besonders interessieren.


Das ist aber genauso, als würdest du ein Giftgas - Behälter im Wald abstellen und das Betreten dort verbieten. Jeder der den Wald betritt, wird von dir (als Minister geht das) bestraft.
Hier wurde Gift ins Wasser eingebracht und so ein ganzer Lebensraum (Ökosystem isses sicher schon lang nicht mehr) vergiftet. 
Folge: Angelverbot
Konsequenz: keine

Am Beispiel Kölner Baggerseen mit einem ähnlichen (PCB oder Dioxin?) Problem, war es dasselbe.
Folge: erst Bade- dann Angelverbot
Konsequenz: keine


Tja, wenn das auf anderen Gebieten genauso weiter geht, muss ich beim Pupsen das Fenster zu lassen! Für mich hätte es Konsequenzen, weil ich mich nicht am Emissionsrechtehandel beteilige. Die anderen haben fürs Müll verklappen bezahlt, ich nicht!

Fragt sich nur, was aus der ganzen "Dreckkohle" wird? Den Dortmunder Hafen macht sicher keiner mehr sauber, die angeschlossenen Fliessgewässer auch nicht... müssen wir wohl aussitzen!

Möchtest du das?? Also ich möchte das nicht...


----------



## Zoddl (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Und nochmal zur Unterschriftenaktion bzw. der Beihilfe für die Verbände zum Druck ausüben auf die Politik:

Solange die Angelmessen jetzt noch laufen und sich vielerorts Heerscharen von Anglern aufhalten, solange lassen sich in kurzer Zeit etliche Unterschriften einheimsen! 
Auf jeder Messe sind Vertreter aus Landesverbänden oder Gewässerverbünden oder... irgendwer aus dieser Kategorie. Interessenvertreter halt, die Interesse an uns Anglern haben sollten. 
Desweiteren halten auf vielen Messen Profiangler, damit eben C&R Angler, ihre Vorträge. An einem generellen Angelverbot, wie es laut Salamitaktik droht, haben die definitiv kein Interesse!

Wenn sich die Interessenvertretung vor Ort quer stellt, Unterschriften zu sammeln, so lässt sich vor doch mindestens ein Verkäufer finden, der diesen Posten eventuell übernimmt.
Durch eine kleine Bemerkung bzw. 4-5 Sätze vom Profi vor-während-nach seinem Vortrag, lässt sich zusätzlich Aufmerksamkeit auf solch eine Aktion gewinnen. Er muss nicht mal Stellung beziehen! Nur darauf hinweisen!
Die Interessenvertrung vor Ort bekommt dabei dann schon ihren Druck zu spüren, wenn se querpfeift!

Ich weiss, dass es momentan Fingerspitzengefühl erfordert. Aber lässt sich nicht etwas allgemeines grundsätzliches formulieren, um gegen den drohenden Schaden zu protestieren/Willys zu sammeln??


... es wäre auch keine schlechte Idee, wenn das ganze NICHT unter dem Namen "Anglerboard" angerührt wird. Gibt bei VDSF - Verbänden dann wenigstens kein Vorurteil...


----------



## andyblub (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



Luku schrieb:


> eins der probleme sind unsere politiker. keine ahnung von allem und regieren nur nach gutachten der sogenannten experten.



Jaja, die lieben Politiker immer. Entscheiden einfach, ohne etwas von der Materie zu verstehen. Am Besten wäre es wohl, in Zukunft werden Gesetze nur von ausgewiesenen Experten auf den jeweiligen Gebieten entwickelt! Was soll der ganze demokratische Firlefanz bei dem zu 99% Unwissende beteiligt sind? Also, zu dem Thema hier sind ausschließlich Angler mit nachgewiesenen 100 Stunden am Wasser und mehr Pro Jahr (in den letzten 25 Jahren!) stimmberechtigt. Das neue Mindestlohngesetz wird von einem Konsortium bestehend aus Mitgliedern der Geschäftsführung von KIK, Aldi, McDonalds und Lidl entwickelt, die Überarbeitung der Gesetzeslage bzgl. Insider-Handel und Steuerhinterziehung übernehmen Juppi Ackermann und Klaus Zumwinkel und mit der Anpassung neuer Promillegrenzen im Straßenverkehr befassen sich Margot Käßmann und Günther Beckstein.

Prost! #h


----------



## thorstenp (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Ich habe eben mal die Nachrichten überflogen. 

"Tanker im Rhein droht zu explodieren". Von dem gekenterten Schiff habt ihr ja sicher gelesen. Den Bezug zu diesem Thema brauche ich wohl nicht weiter vertiefen. 

Wenn ich das Argument mit der Volksgesundheit höre muss ich laut lachen. 
Wie viele Millionen Menschen in D rauchen? Das Argument mit den Steuereinnahmen zieht hier nicht, wenn man die volkswirtschaftliche Rechnung aufmacht, da die Gesundheitskosten die durch das Rauchen verursacht werden, sowie die Arbeitsausfälle in die zig Mrd. € gehen. 

Aber Fische essen ist gefährlich. |kopfkrat

Vllt. können wir ja eine Steuer auf Dioxin belastete Fische erheben und behaupten, dass wir damit Deutschlands Freiheit am Hindukusch verteidigen? 

Je mehr ich darüber nachdenke, desto neee ich lass es lieber...


----------



## Zusser (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



Zoddl schrieb:


> [..]
> 
> Am Beispiel Kölner Baggerseen mit einem ähnlichen (PCB oder Dioxin?) Problem, war es dasselbe.
> Folge: erst Bade- dann Angelverbot
> ...


Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass ich so eine Vorgehensweise begrüße oder sie gar wünsche.

Leider funktioniert das in der Realität aber oft so.

Jetzt geht es also darum etwas gegen diese Politik zu unternehmen.

Wenn meine Analyse so stimmig ist, ist ein 'weiter wie bisher' nicht möglich. 
Durch 'wir wollen aber!' wird ein mit möglichen Gesundheitsschäden begründetes Angelverbot durch die Politik / Verwaltung nicht abgewendet werden können, denke ich.

Ein Ansatz wären eigene Fachleute, die entsprechende Gutachten beibringen. Das wird nur ein (Landes)Verband finanziell stemmen können.
Auf der Straße wird dieses Problem nicht gelöst werden können, fürchte ich.

Zur Reinigung des Hafens: Hier kann die Straße eher was bewirken. 
Die örtlichen Angler sollten nicht auf das Angeln positionieren, sondern sich als Naturschützer in die Fußgängerzone stellen und auf die PCB-Schweinerei aufmerksam machen.

*@andiblub*
Also, zu dem Thema hier sind ausschließlich Angler mit nachgewiesenen  100 Stunden am Wasser und mehr Pro Jahr (in den letzten 25 Jahren!)  stimmberechtigt.

Und die haben Ahnung von der Gefährlichkeit von PCB? 
Ich war letztes Jahr 208 Stunden am Wasser und bin nicht sicher, ob ich Polyvinylchlorid richtig schreiben kann.


----------



## gründler (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Stippermesse Unna Februar 2011

Stippermesse Bremen März 2011

Das gäbe schonmal ordentlich Kritzels,in Bremen hat der DAV nen Stand,da könnte man auch was klären  Thomas hat da Draht hin.

Messen kommen jetzt einige darunter einige große.

Muss nur jemand was Sachlich aufsetzen ich empfehle Ralle oder Honey.

Dieses dann zu Messen bekommen/auslegen sollte kein thema sein,gibt genug die da hinfahren auch hier im Board.

#h


----------



## Jose (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

OT, hab die faxen aber langsam dicke!



thorstenp schrieb:


> Das Argument mit den Steuereinnahmen zieht hier nicht, wenn man die volkswirtschaftliche Rechnung aufmacht, da die Gesundheitskosten die durch das Rauchen verursacht werden, sowie die Arbeitsausfälle in die zig Mrd. € gehen.



es wäre wunderbar, wenn du und die anderen Heil sbriger einfach mal abstand nehmen würdet von euren feuchten träumen.

lies mal nach:

"Forscher vom niederländischen Institut für öffentliche Gesundheit und  Umwelt errechneten hingegen, dass die durch den Tabak-Konsum  verursachten Kosten für das Gesundheitssystem von den „Einsparungen“  durch das frühere Ableben der Raucher kompensiert werden. Im Alter von  20 bis zu ihrem Tod verursachen Raucher demnach 220.000 Euro  Behandlungskosten, Nicht-Raucher hingegen 281.000 Euro. Das frühere Ableben „entlaste“ darüber hinaus auch die Sozialsysteme."


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Leute, Ihr verheddert Euch.

Im aktuellen Fall entscheiden die Gesundheitsbehörden. Die stützen sich auf Untersuchungsergebnisse.
Das war beim Sandoz Skandal im Rhein nicht anders. 

Doch die Behörden entscheiden ja nicht nach eigenem Sachverstand, sondern holen sich die Argumente in den Fachgebieten.

Das sind eben die Umweltinstitute, die Labore, ja und die " Interessenvertretung" der Angler.

Und diese " Interessenvertretung" sagt nunmal in Ihrer vermeintlich höchsten Instanz, dem Bundesverband, Angeln dient der Nahrungsbeschaffung.

Daraus ein Angelverbot abzuleiten ist doch vollkommen logisch. 

Als der Mist mit Sandoz passiert ist, gab es auch ein Verzehrverbot. An ein Angelverbot hat da überhaupt keiner gedacht. Weil damals das Nahrungsbeschaffungsargument noch nicht auf den Fahnen des VdSF stand.

Weiter, wie bitte soll man mit Unterschriften dem Verband Druck machen ?
Hallo ??

Ist es noch nicht angekommen, dass die Meinung unorganisierter Angler für den VdSF überhaupt niocht existent ist ??
Das der VdSF öffentlich erklärt hat, ausschließlich für seine Mitglieder da zu sein ? 

Die wischen sich mit Unterschriftenlisten höchstens den Hintern ab. Mehr nicht. 

Den VdSF kann man nur über seine Mitglieder am Wickel kriegen, oder eben mit einem entsprechenden Gegengewicht, so dass der Verband Existenzangst bekommt.


Ich stelle mir grade eine Demo von ein paar hundert ( Optimist) Anglern vor, die gegen ein Angelverbot demonstrieren.

Und dann die Politiker und verqueren Tierschützer.
" Kuck mal, ein paar von den Idioten gehen auf die Straße. Dabei ist deren eigener Verband klar für ein Angelverbot. Muss man die ernst nehmen ?? 
Nö ! "


----------



## Zoddl (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@andyblub
|good: und #r 
Jetzt hast du wieder einen Beitrag mehr im Beitragszähler! 
Möchtest du dich tatsächlich an der Diskussion beteiligen, lies doch bitte zumindest die verlinkten Stellungnahmen, Zeitungsartikel ODER auch die letzten Postings durch!

Skol!

@Zusser
Was in der Politik funktioniert, aber für Unternehmer oder Bürger illegal wäre... sollte auch für die Politik Nachwirkungen haben! So meinte ich das ungefähr. Es gab Konsequenzen bei diversen Skandalen (Flugmeilen, Puffbesuch, etc.), warum auch nicht hier? Zumal in dieser Problematik auch Einschränkungen und Gefahr für die Gesundheit der Bürger zu befürchten sind. Dat muss nich leise unter Tisch gekehrt werden!

@gründler
Ich wollte keine Namen nennen... aber so oder ähnlich dachte ich mir das auch


----------



## Zoddl (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@Ralle
Und wenn die Mitglieder erst auf der Messe erfahren, das dies bundesweit im Gespräch ist, also andere Gewässer ebenfalls mit Angelverbot belegt werden können, dann kann das auf der Messe zu mächtig Dampfablass führen.
Erfahren die Angler das erst beim TackleDealer, gibts viele einzelne Mails/Briefe beim Verband.
Gehe ich zur nächsten Vereinsversammlung und spreche dies an, wird es Gehör finden. Nach Äusserungen von einigen hier im Board, wird das aber in ihren Vereinen untergehen. "Sind so viele alte Säcke im Vorstand.", "Die lassen sich nüschd sagen" und blabla... entweder hab ich unnatürlich Schwein, das mein Vereinschef schwierig, aber nicht taub ist. Oder es ist hier mancherorts übertrieben.
Wieviele angemeldete Benutzer sind im Board, wieviele wissen von diesem oder anderen "Politik" - Threads und wieviele davon erzählens denn weiter? 
Bei dem Nadelstich ändert sich nix!

Unterschriften kann man auch an den DAV schicken! Warum nicht? Der hat dann im Idealfall 4 Mill. Unterschriften der VDSF ne knappe Million? Fragwürdiger Verband...!?

Und wer vom VDSF prüft jede Unterschrift auf Mitgliedschaft nach? Selbst wenn das die komplette Unterschriftenaktion annulieren täte... sie ignorieren auch die Unterschriften der VDSF - Mitglieder! Und wenn dem 0% interessierten Angler der "Lieblingsfluss" bedroht wird... dann interessiert der sich hinterher 5% für die Sache, aber 100% für den Fluss! Selbst Ignoranten können bissig werden, wenn ihnen ALLES (was nur das eine wäre) genommen wird. Und nen Angelverbot wirkt sich schwerwiegender aus als Setzkescher und KöFi.
*räusper* ... hoffe ich ...

Der Druck, der vom Verband kommt, soll auf die Punkte ausserhalb des Verzehrargumentes einwirken. So doof es klingen mag, es steht auf der verlinkten Seite vom VDSF tatsächlich dort!
Der Verband kann nicht auf Angelverbot plädieren, weil es ihn sonst nicht mehr gäbe. Man setzt zum einen den Verband in Zugzwang und stärkt ihn dann geläutert beim Druck auf die Politik gegen diese geplanten Angelverbote. 


So ungefähr der Plan...

Aber nur über das AB irgendwas zu bewegen, wird doch nich funzionieren!


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Dem Verband gehts am A.... vorbei, da geb ich Ralle Recht.
Aber der eine oder andere Politiker wird vieleicht doch aufhorchen, wenn eine ansehnliche Anzahl an Stimmen zusammen kommt


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



Zusser schrieb:


> "Lokal" ist lediglich eine Frage der Definition. Der  Dortmunder Hafen ist für NRW eine Lokalität. NRW für Deutschland  ebenfalls, und auf der Weltkarte ist Deutschland auch nur eine "  Lokalität".
> Das ist dabei aber nicht das Entscheidende.
> Der Punkt ist, dass ein Gewässer(abschnitt) auf Belastung geprüft wird, bevor (hoffentlich nicht) ein Angelverbot ausgesprochen wird.
> 
> ...



Eben das wird ja vom VdSF seit Jahren indoktriniert. Es ist eben nicht hahnebüchend, sondern ein völlig normaler Vorgang.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



> Aber nur über das AB irgendwas zu bewegen, wird doch nich funzionieren!


Stimmt genau:
Solange die Angler nicht den Arsch hochkriegen, finanzieren sie genau den Naturschutzverband (VDSF), den sie verdient haben............

Hier gehts zur Lösung des Problemes:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3211921&postcount=62


----------



## Zoddl (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Stimmt genau:
> Solange die Angler nicht den Arsch hochkriegen, finanzieren sie genau den Naturschutzverband (VDSF), den sie verdient haben............
> 
> Hier gehts zur Lösung des Problemes:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3211921&postcount=62


Das meinte ich damit, das eine Änderung über das AB nicht funzioniert! Allein über das AB führt das Maximal zum besagten Nadelstich!

Wieviele Klicks hattet ihr auf den Leitfaden?
Wieviele haben versucht, nach dem Leitfaden zu handeln?
In wievielen Vereinen ist der Leitfaden bis zur Anhörung durchgekommen?
--- bis hierher wusste der Verein noch nichts von besagter Problematik ----

Wenn in einigen Vereinen nur grob bekannt ist (wovon auszugehen ist), dass DAV und VDSF sich zu einem Verband zusammenschliessen, warum sollte ich als Verein meinen Verband wechseln???? So "kurz" vor der Fusion?


Von daher wäre es effektiver, dies an ganz anderer Stelle zu veröffentlichen! Eine Stelle, von der auszugehen ist, dass mehr Leute diese Problematik zu Gesicht bekommen, ohne sich erst durchs AB klicken zu müssen!


*ähem* ... hattest du nicht neulich lustig mit Birger im Spro Joker Fred unterhalten? Was machtn der so beruflich oder in seiner Freizeit? *hust*


Und vielleicht auch nochmal etwas anders. 
Von meinem Verein weiss ich, dass er bisher nix vom Dortmunder Hafen weiss. 
Von meinem Verein weiss ich, dass er nix vom drohenden Angelverbot weiss. 
Von meinem Verein weiss ich, dass ein Verbandswechsel äusserst schwer in Frage kommen wird (seit über fuffzich Jahren im VDSF).
Aber ich weiss, dass mein Verein keinen Bock darauf hat, das an seiner Spitze so ein Müll ausklamüsert werden soll. Mein Verein ist Mitglied in einem grossen Gewässerfond (kanpp 1/3 der Thüringer Gewässer?). 
Bevor da gewechselt wird, wird sicher erstmal versucht, da oben Druck zu machen. Was durchaus nix bringen könnte! Was ich dennoch für sinnvoll erachte... und sei es um den Lerneffekt beider Seiten willen!

Wird dieses Druck machen nach oben von anderen Vereinen weitergeführt, bis es eben über den Landesverband dann auch mal die Spitze erreicht, dann wirds schon wackeln!
Man müsst halt nur mal mit rütteln beginnen. Um das Problem bekannt zu machen, eignet sich ne Messe, Zeitschriftenartikel oder.... wesentlich besser, als ein Fred im Anglerboard. 


Ist nicht bös gemeint, aber Prinzip ist klar!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



> Und dafür eignet sich ne Messe, Zeitschriftenartikel oder.... wesentlich besser, als ein Fred im Anglerboard.
> 
> 
> Ist nicht bös gemeint, aber Prinzip ist klar!


Vollkommen richtig!
Ich seh das genauso!
Unser Job hier als Medium ist es aber zu informieren, zu recherchieren und nachzufragen und zu kommentieren.

Wenn auf Grund dieser Diskussionen sich immer mehr Leute finden auf Messen, in den Verbänden etc., die dem VDSF seine Grenzen aufzeigen, dann ist unsere Arbeit getan.

Wenn nicht, dann haben es diese organisierten Angler wirklich nicht anders verdient - schade nur, dass unter dem Unfug auch alle nichtorgsanisierten leiden müssen..



> *ähem* ... hattest du nicht neulich lustig mit Birger im Spro Joker Fred unterhalten? Was machtn der so beruflich oder in seiner Freizeit? *hust*


Ich selber habe jahrelang als Freelancer für alle 3 großen Angelzeitschriften gearbeitet.
Da wird nicht eine anfangen, sich in Angel- bzw- Verbandspolitik einzumischen - auch wenn einzelne Redakteure das vielleicht sogar wollen..

Siehe die Mefogeschichte in SH:
*ALLE Redaktionen haben die gleichen Infos wie wir bekommen.* 
Wir waren daber ie einzigen die veröffentlicht haben - und nur deswegen konnte das auch verhindert werden, was der Verband da plante..

Sorry fürs zurückholen in die Realität....

Und gleich noch eines drauf:
Ich rechne relativ fest mit Angelverboten in NRW - schlecht für die Leute jetzt aktuell in NRW - Gut, wenn die Angler dann endlich mal aufwachen werden.

Da es aber verdammt dicker Bohrer bedarf, um das alte verschimmelte, aber dicke VDSF-Brett zu bohren, wird es vermutlich noch Jahre dauern, bis sich dieser Verband in eine anglerfreundlche Richtung bewegen wird - und solange werden wir Angler ALLE weiterhin darunter zu leiden haben..


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@Zoddel,
ähhh ?? hab ich was verpasst ?
Dein Verein sitzt in Thüringen und ist bereits über 50 Jahre im VDSF ?

Oder war das Ganze Sarkasmus ?


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Ähem, hab mal grad zwei Raucherkriegpostings gelöscht. 

Ihr beiden ( Verfasser der gelöschten postings) redet übrigens kräftig aneinander vorbei.|rolleyes


----------



## Honeyball (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Danke für den Hinweis mit den Aalen, die auf ihrem Laichweg gefangen werden.

Ich hab das direkt mal verwendet:
(siehe hier und falls mein Kommentar dort gelöscht wird auch hier bei uns.


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@Honey,
prima gemacht, Auch Leserbriefe machen meinung!


----------



## Zoddl (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> @Zoddel,
> ähhh ?? hab ich was verpasst ?
> Dein Verein sitzt in Thüringen und ist bereits über 50 Jahre im VDSF ?
> Oder war das Ganze Sarkasmus ?


Mist.... jetzt haste mich gekriegt! 
Wenn unser Chefe sich zurücklehnt und zum 50sten Mal dieselbe olle VDSF - Kamellen erzählt... das ist ungefähr mit 50 - Jahre VDSF Mitgliedschaft gleichzusetzen.... *huch*

@Thomas
Die Sache mit den Angel - Zeitschriften war mir schon irgendwie klar und auch nicht Ziel der Aussage. Aber einige Redakteure sind auch Angler, die auf Messen öffentlich "auftreten". Nimm den Herrn D. Isaisch, Simonz öhmm... usw. Ein Angelverbot in Schifffahrtsflüssen trifft auch die!

Es soll sich niemand hinstellen und Position beziehen, niemand durch Stellungnahme in irgendeine (kohle)gefährliche Situation geraten.
Ein "Ach übrigens... dort hinten liegen Zettel gegen ein Angelverbot in verseuchten Gewässern. Und dort (nicht AB) im Internet kann man sich darüber informieren" reicht doch schon aus?

Eine sofortige Änderung seitens des VDSF erwarte ich nicht! Eine Reaktion der Mitglieder wäre ein interessanter Effekt!

Und nochmal... mag sein, dass der VDSF durch sein Verzehrargument hier einiges verbockt hat. 
Aber, dass eine Gewässerverschmutzung mit gefährlichen Giftstoffen durch ein Angelverbot "bereinigt" wird, liegt definitiv nicht im Sinne eines Naturschutzverbandes, wie dem VDSF. 
Und weiter... selbst wenn er die Klappe nicht aufkriegt, so sollte dieser Skandal (und ich benutze mit Absicht dieses Wort) nicht einfach durch ein Angelverbot unter den Tisch gekehrt werden.

Selbst wenn er die Klappe aufmacht:
Wenn ich in Dtl. mit 1000 Leuten einen neuen Verband aufmache, der grüner als alle anderen ist, behaupte ich vertrete die Interessen aller Angler... bin ich dann glaubwürdig? Dürfte ich bei gesetzlichen Beschlüssen/Diskussionen husten/pupen/pobeln?

Wieviel Angler kennt der VDSF und wieviel Fischereierlaubnisscheine sind denn im Umlauf? 


Das PCB ist eine Riesensauerei, bei der noch einige Leute mehr gesundheitliche Schäden erfahren dürfen! Und auch werden!
Ich als Angler (auch wenn Dortmund nicht in Thüringen liegt) bin von diesem Mist direkt betroffen! Der Endverbraucher der Discounternahrung wird in absehbarer Zeit gesundheitlich betroffen sein!
Das ist auch ohne Verzehrargument ne Schweinerei!



Sorry, der Mittelteil ist nicht ganz ausformuliert.
Ich muss nu auch los... ist Freitag und ich muss auffe Piste.


----------



## Peter51 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



thorstenp schrieb:


> Im Thema droht ein generelles Angelverbot haben wir uns ja nun breit damit auseinandergesetzt,


 
hiier http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/content/aktuelles/pcb_dortmund_aktuell.php schreibt man schon von "hat" 


> Die Stadt Dortmund *hat* im Zuge des Envio-Skandals und vor dem Hintergrund eines LANUV-Gutachtens einen freiwilligen Angelverzicht im Dortmunder Hafen erzwungen.


 
Für mein dafürhalten müßte dies schon das Angelverbot im Hafenbecken bedeuten? Die Meldung ist vom 27.01.2011 19:36h  

Und wenn ich mir diesen Link durchlese, kommt mir noch mehr der Kragen hoch.
http://www.rheinischer-fischereiverband.de/index.php?id=53&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=805&tx_ttnews[backPid]=47&cHash=b369003dbd5793ea8f71b7ba45c76d5a

Die Minderheitsregierung Grüne sucht wohl einen neuen Fokus?


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



> Die Sache mit den Angel - Zeitschriften war mir schon irgendwie klar und auch nicht Ziel der Aussage. Aber einige Redakteure sind auch Angler, die auf Messen öffentlich "auftreten". Nimm den Herrn D. Isaisch, Simonz öhmm... usw.


Sind keine Redakteure, nur freie Autoren wie ich auch damals..



> Und nochmal... mag sein, dass der VDSF durch sein Verzehrargument hier einiges verbockt hat.
> Aber, dass eine Gewässerverschmutzung mit gefährlichen Giftstoffen durch ein Angelverbot "bereinigt" wird, liegt definitiv nicht im Sinne eines Naturschutzverbandes, wie dem VDSF.


Der VDSF kann aber eben nicht öffentlich gegen seine eigenen Grundsätze argumentieren, die nun mal lauten, dass man nur wegen dem Fischverzehr angeln darf..

Und da kommen dann logischerweise anglerfeindliche grüne Minister daher und nutzen diese Dummheit des VDSF gerne aus..

Oder anders: 
Wer Verbände wie den VDSF hat, braucht keine Feinde mehr. Die sorgen schon selber dafür, das Angeln vollends unmöglich zu machen....

Mir dem Rest haste recht ;-))


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Tja, da hat der Zoddel Recht, es betrifft weit mehr als nur die Angler in NRW.
Was glaubt ihr denn, warum eben nicht überall untersucht wird, bzw. die Ergebnisse nie bekannt werden ?
Antwort:
Die meißten größeren Flüsse befinden sin in *Trinkwassereinzugsgebieten *. Da geht es um richtig viel Kohle.


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@Peter,
Keine News ?
Nichts zu sagen ist auch ne Aussage


----------



## thorstenp (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



Peter51 schrieb:


> hiier http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/content/aktuelles/pcb_dortmund_aktuell.php schreibt man schon von "hat"


 
Von einem erzwungenen freiwilligen Angelverzicht hatte ich bisher noch nie gehört. Wäre es nicht so ernst, könnte man über diese Wortschöpfung eigentlich lächeln. Schön, dass er der Landesfischereiverband es genau so darstellt. Erzwungene Freiwilligkeit...... 



Peter51 schrieb:


> Und wenn ich mir diesen Link durchlese, kommt mir noch mehr der Kragen hoch.
> http://www.rheinischer-fischereiverband.de/index.php?id=53&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=805&tx_ttnews[backPid]=47&cHash=b369003dbd5793ea8f71b7ba45c76d5a


 
Der untere Link funzt leider nicht richtig, auch nicht, wenn ich ihn im Gesamten per Copy/Paste suche?


----------



## Gemini (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



thorstenp schrieb:


> Der untere Link funzt leider nicht richtig, auch nicht, wenn ich ihn im Gesamten per Copy/Paste suche?



Er meint wahrscheinlich den ersten Beitrag unter Nachrichten.


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@Thorsten,
doch er funzt,
da steht :   keine news !!


----------



## Peter51 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> @Peter,
> Keine News ?
> Nichts zu sagen ist auch ne Aussage


 
Aua... und für mich war das ne New, aber das ihr soo schnell seid... |wavey:


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



Peter51 schrieb:


> Aua... und für mich war das ne New, aber das ihr soo schnell seid... |wavey:


 
Dieser Landesverband hat halt keine Meinung.
und hält es offensichtlich auch nicht für nötig etwas darüber zu schreiben.
Deshalb ja.
keine Aussage ist auch eine Aussage|wavey:


----------



## Honeyball (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Das ist genau der Kompromiss, den der LFV notgedrungen eingegangen ist. Hätten die Angler und der Verband nicht freiwillig auf's Fischen im Stadthafen (km 0 bis km 1,44 (in Karte A bis B) verzichtet, hätte die Stadt ein Fischereiverbot für die gesamte Kanalstrecke im Stadtgebiet Dortmund (in Karte A bis C) ausgesprochen.

hier auf dieser Karte sichtbar
Vergrößert da mal den Teil zwischen A und B, dann sieht der Hafen aus wie ein Angelhaken, dessen Spitze rechts vom Schenkel liegt und der am Schenkel vier Abzweigungen hat.
Die gemessenen Fische wurden zwischen dem 2. und 3. Abzweig von unten und auf gleicher Höhe unter der Hakenspitze gefangen.
Die verursachende Firma ENVIO sitzt genau auf der Halbinsel, die durch den Haken gebildet wird.


Ein ganz wichtiges Argument, dass auch von der Stadt akzeptiert wurde, ist, dass es, wenn ohnehin ein Verbot ausgesprochen wird, keinen Grund für weitere Messungen mehr gibt. 
Spätestens wenn man darüber nachdenkt, merkt man, wie dünn das Eis ist, auf dem die Hoffnungen der Angler in NRW wandeln.

Und nochwas: Ich war heute nachmittag bei Angel Ussat und hab mich mal ganz doof gestellt und gefragt, was denn nun mit Tageskarten für den Stadthafen ist. Die Verkäufer wussten nichts und hätten mir locker eine Karte verkauft. Mit anderen Worten: Die ganze Situation ist trotz der Berichterstattung der WAZ-Gruppe noch längst keinem bewusst.

Damit gibt es die erste Antwort auf die Frage "Was können wir tun?" aus dem Titel dieses Threads: *Informieren, Informieren, Informieren!!!*

Tragt es überall hin weiter, wo Angler sind!
Erklärt allen euren Angelfreunden, Vereinskollegen, anderen Anglern, Gerätehändlern etc., das, was hier wohl mittlerweile der überwältigenden Mehrheit der Leser und Poster klar geworden ist, *nämlich dass die Verzehrgebotspolitik des VDSF gradlinig zu einem generellen Angelverbot für alle industrienahen Gewässer in Deutschland führen wird.*


----------



## Luku (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

da haben die bei ussat sich wohl mal dumm gestellt.

die als "fachmänner" können mir net erzählen darüber nix zu wissen.


----------



## Honeyball (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Frag doch beim nächsten Besuch mal selbst nach


----------



## DerJörg (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

HI 

Tja alle moppern über das und das ....
Was aber zu nix führt ....
Was eigentlich mal zu machen ist ist eine demo... wie in France ..
Damit die Politiker sehen das mit dem keinen man nicht alles machen kann..
siehe Stuttgart 21 alle auf die beine und ein paar Dioxineier zu den machthabern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



> Was eigentlich mal zu machen ist ist eine demo... wie in France ..


Wer soll das organisieren?
Der VDSF?
Der da dann gegen seine eigenen Grundsätze demonstrieren sollte?

Solange es die organisierten Angler nicht einmal schaffen ihren eigenen Verband anglerfreundlich zu gestalten  - und damit Millionen anderer Angler wie jetzt hier auch in Mitleidenschaft ziehen - solange bleibt eine Demo ein frommer Wunsch...

Denn das Problem sind ja nicht die Politiker - wie hier im Fall des grünen Ministers wundert ja niemand, dass der nicht unbedingt anglerfreundlich ist.

Sondern das Problem ist, dass der VDSF solchen Anglerfeinden durch die falschen Grundsätze und Leitlinien des VDSF erst die "Munition" in die Hand gibt, damit diese dann zu solchen Maßnahmen greifen können..

Wer solche Verbände hat, braucht keine (weiteren) Feinde mehr...


----------



## Luku (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Frag doch beim nächsten Besuch mal selbst nach



guten morgen,

ich werde wohl die gleiche antwort erhalten wie du se bekommen hast.  
:q


----------



## Zoddl (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Solange es die organisierten Angler nicht einmal schaffen ihren eigenen Verband anglerfreundlich zu gestalten  - und damit Millionen anderer Angler wie jetzt hier auch in Mitleidenschaft ziehen - solange bleibt eine Demo ein frommer Wunsch...
> 
> Denn das Problem sind ja nicht die Politiker - wie hier im Fall des grünen Ministers wundert ja niemand, dass der nicht unbedingt anglerfreundlich ist.
> 
> ...


|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
Die Idee mit der Demo bringt nix, da hast du schon Recht.
Aber... wat is dat fürn Posting??

Im ersten Absatz:
Bin ich als VDSF - Mitglied jetzte Schuld am Angelverbot in NRW? Nur weil ich ebenfalls für kein reines/absolutes C&R plädiere? Ohne dies jetzt weiter zu diskutieren!

Der VDSF "macht" Gesetz (nicht wörtlich nehmen) für über eine Million Angler und die restlichen 3 Millionen dürfen/können nur zu guggen? Oder wollen nur zu guggen??


Im zweiten Absatz:
Das Problem im Dortmunder Hafen ist politikgemacht! Ebenso die Problematik in anderen belasteten Flüssen! Der VDSF hat das PCB nicht ins Gewässer gekippt!
Die Auswirkung der PCB - Problematik, das Angelverbot, ist von Seiten der Politik ausgesprochen worden!

Oder kurzgefasst:
Man hat uns saubere Gewässer versprochen; man hat uns gesagt, die Gewässer sind jetzt sauber; man hat uns gesagt die Gewässer bleiben sauber. Und was ist passiert? Hat man zwar nie direkt getan, aber vorgeplempert!
Man lässt zu/genehmigt/"übersieht" die Vergiftung (nicht Verschmutzung!) unserer Gewässer und spricht daher, zu unserem eigenen Schutz, ein Angelverbot aus!

Sicher Thomas, das Hauptproblem überhaupt ist das Verzehrargument!


Und zum dritten Absatz:
Der Umweltminister in NRW ist grün? Der Minister ist nicht - anglerfreundlich?
Ja hätte der das C&R - Angeln denn auch in belasteten Gewässern geduldet? Wäre er überhaupt bereit, reines "Spassangeln" zu ... "dulden"?
Ist doch für ihn im Endeffekt Latte! Wenn er unbedingt etwas gegen Angler tun möchte, hätte er beim Spassangeln mit seinen tierschutzfreunden wesentlich mehr Angriffspunkte gehabt!



Ganz so einfach sollte man das ganze auch nicht machen! Sonst wäre es ja auch kein Problem. 


Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## Zoddl (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Fast vergessen:
@Honeyball:
Ganz grosses #r#r#r#r#r für deinen Kommentar bei der WAZ!

Sauber Ding das!


----------



## Honeyball (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Mit Deinen Argumente hast Du zweifelsohne recht, Zoddl.

Wären die Gewässer sauber geblieben, die Fische verzehrfähig, hätten wir dieses Problem nicht.

Aber genauso gilt der Umkehrschluss, dass uns, wenn die Möglichkeit bestünde, ohne mit den Verbandsgrundsätzen in Konflikt zu kommen, die freie Entscheidung über das Behalten oder Zurücksetzen gegeben wäre, es genauso keine Handhabe für ein ANgelverbot gäbe.
Dass das schonende Zurücksetzen mit dem Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar ist, haben uns (dem AB und der Redaktion) diverse Politiker bereits genauso bestätigt, wie bisher alle Gerichtsurteile zu dieser Frage. (also eindeutig grünes Licht für Catch&Decide!!!)


----------



## carp12 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@Zoddl

Das mit dem Versprechen und der Politik ist so ne Sache für sich! Da wird einem vor den Wahlen alles versprochen um sich nach den Wahlen an nichts mehr zu erinnern!Wie bei uns in Stuttgart (S21)! Die Quittung bekommen sie hoffentlich im März,bei den Landtagswahlen!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@Zoddl:
Das Gift wurde eingeleitet

Dafür kann der VDSF nichts.

Der Minister muss nun reagieren - als grüner anglerfeindlicher Minister, der es selber versäumt hat, bei der einleitenden Firma aufzuräumen und dazu genau diese Firma noch kurz vorher sogar einen Umweltpreis bekommen hat, dieser Minister freut  sich natürlich über ein Ablenkungsmanöver mit uns Anglern.

*Aber das GEHT NUR WEGEN DER DUMMHEIT UND ANGLERFEINDLICHKEIT DES VDSF!!*

Würden die vom VDSF wie der DAV schon lange nicht nur den Verzehr der Fische als alleinigen Angelgrund predigen, könnte der Minister nur vor dem Fischverzehr warnen, nicht jedoch vor dem Angeln.

*NUR WEGEN DER DUMMHEIT UND ANGLERFEINDLICHKEIT DES VDSF kann der Minister jetzt ganz locker Angelverbote statt Verzehrwarnungen für Angler aussprechen.*


----------



## carp12 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@Thomas9904

Hättest du vielleicht ne Idee,wie man als nichtorganisierter,keinem Verein zugehörigem Angler dagegen vorgehen kann?


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Informiren, informieren, informieren...

In jedem Angelladen und bei jedem Angler den Du am Wasser triffst, auf die Sauerei hinweisen.

Erklären, dass es auch einen richtigen Anglerverband DAV gibt, zu dem die Vereine wechseln können, und nicht nur den von Anglern finanzierten Naturschutzverband VDSF.

In vielen Bundesländern kann man in den DAV auch als Einzelangler eintreten und so einen Anglerverband stärken.


----------



## Peter51 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



carp12 schrieb:


> @Thomas9904
> 
> Hättest du vielleicht ne Idee,wie man als nichtorganisierter,keinem Verein zugehörigem Angler dagegen vorgehen kann?


 

Doch, und zwar via einer Petition. 
Das Wort ist shconmal gefallen, ging abger keiner drauf ein.

Hier mal die Verfahrensweise für eine Online Petition
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Online-Petition#Online-Petitionssystem

Ich denke hier ist das AB die beste Waffe mit seinen Mitgliedern? Der Rest kann dann mündlich weiter gereicht werden damit auch diejenigen welche kein eigenes Web haben, vom Freund aus abstimmen können?


----------



## Peter51 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Erklären, dass es auch einen richtigen Anglerverband DAV gibt, zu dem die Vereine wechseln können, und nicht nur den von Anglern finanzierten Naturschutzverband VDSF.


 
Thomas, das ist ja alles gut und schön, aber der DAV ist hier in NRW recht klein vertreten. Der VDSF dagegen hat hier jede Menge Gewässerverträge und die Vereine sind bindend daran verwuzelt. Geht der Verband, geht der See. 
Hier ist die Digu bei uns mit dem VDSF verbandelt 
Der 1. Vorsitzende der Digu ist im Beirat vom VDSF. 
Kündigt also ein VDSF Verein seinem Verband wird vom Rheinischer Fischereiverband 1880 e.V. bei der Digu nachgehakt und der Hamacher, als 1.VS, kümmert sich.
Der DAV ist hier in NRW schwer zu finden weil hier ein Verein schon DAV e.V. heißt und die sich deshalb anders bezeichnen mußten. (Hab ich vergessen wie die scih jetzt nennen)

Auch hier könnte man ansetzen damit die NRW Vertretung vom DAV publik wird.


----------



## carp12 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@Thomas9904

Würde es der Sache dienen,wenn man (nur so ein Gedanke) in Angelfachgeschäften eine Unterschriftenliste auslegen würde,in denen die Angler mit ihrer Unterschrif gegen diese Willkür protestieren können? Und wohin müsste man die dann schicken?#c


----------



## Jose (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



carp12 schrieb:


> @Thomas9904
> 
> Würde es der Sache dienen,wenn man (nur so ein Gedanke) in Angelfachgeschäften eine Unterschriftenliste auslegen würde



ob das was bringt, tausende listen mit dreikreuze-unterschriften?

sorry, hab mich geärgert #q


----------



## carp12 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@Jose

Wollte dich net ärgern. Will nur nicht tatenlos mitansehen,wie ein paar Betonköpfe unser Hobbie (das schönste der Welt) verbieten wollen!
Für Kritik und Vorschläge bin ich aber immer offen!


----------



## Jose (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

nein, du hast mich nicht geärgert, wie auch 

war einfach schäpp drauf.
deine idee ist gar nicht schlecht - wenn ich aber so an die kundschaft bei meinem local dealer denke ... naja, drei XXX


----------



## gründler (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Hier mal alle Landesverbände vom DAV.Und der ein oder andere nimmt auch Einzelmitglieder auf die keinen Verein haben.

Zb.Könnte Ralle auch in NDS eintreten,oder Müller Meier...in HH.Oder man sucht sich Vereine die im DAV sind. 

http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=19&Itemid=31


#h


----------



## carp12 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@gründler

Ey gründler danke für den Link! Hab was in Ettlingen/Baden-Würtemberg gefunden!|licht


----------



## carp12 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@Jose
Die gibts glaube ich überall! Aber meine Erfahrung mit solchen Leuten ist die,dass die nur angeln wollen,ohne dafür etwas tun zu müssen! So nach dem Motto:Was geht mich das alles an. Wenn ich hier keine Karte bekomme (drohendes Angelverbot),dann nehm ich eben ne andere! Es gibt aber schon noch Leute,die ihr Hobbie lieben und ernst nehmen! Also meine Mitangler haben die Nachricht vom drohenden Angelverbot mit Bestürzung aufgenommen.Und alle würden bedingungslos dafür unterschreiben!


----------



## Zoddl (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

So... irgendwie verstehe ich jetzt eigentlich nichts mehr. 
Der Threadtitel lautet:
*"**Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?"
*Momentane Erkenntnis scheint zu sein:
Wir alle wechseln zum DAV und dürfen dann in unseren verseuchten Gewässern weiterangeln, sofern/sobald der DAV das Verzehrargument als einziges Argument gekippt hat. Super! Hätten wir ja alles erreicht, was wir zu erreichen versuchen.

Hier mal ein Beispiel, was lokal unternommen wurde:
http://www.in-stadtmagazine.de/dort...-verseuchung-wendet-sich-an-den-minister.html
Der Link wurde sogar bereits gepostet!
Solange so ein Mist weiter produziert wird... anders gesagt, solange Industrien, die mit hochgiftigen Material in direkter Nähe an Gewässern arbeiten UND deren Abwässer nicht ausreichend kontrolliert werden, liegt unser Kernproblem an ganz anderer Stelle!

Angler sollen Öffentlichkeitsarbeit leisten??? Die Angler sollen ein besseres Bild in der Gesellschaft erhalten?
Bitteschön, hier ist die allerbeste Möglichkeit vom Karpfenstuhlpupser - Biervernichter wegzukommen! In dem wir laut und öffentlich gegen so einen Dreck in breiter Front vorgehen!
Obige Bürgerinitiative liefert da ein sehr gutes Beispiel ab!
Hat sich mal jemand Honeys GoogleMap - Posting angesehen?? Der Verursacher dieser Misere sitzt auf einer HALBINSEL(!!!!!!!!). Da steht immernoch PCB - Müll auf dem Gelände... denke, denke, denke... mit nem fulminanten Hochwasser löst sich das Problem über Wasser sicherlich von selbst! Aber dann haben wir ordentlich die Arschkarte gezogen!

Das Thema ist nichtmal Anglerspezifisch! Solange Gewässer weiterhin einer stetigen PCB - Belastung ausgesetzt sind, wird früher oder später der Traum vom gesunden Küstenfisch komplett platzen! Der ist jetzt bereits angeseucht!
Hochwasser an PCB - belasteten Gewässern führt nicht nur zur Konterminierung angrenzender Acker- oder Weideflächen. Nope, das erreicht noch ganz andere Stellen. Ist sehr schön in einem PDF hier zu lesen gewesen.
Wenn dieses Thema in der Öffentlichkeit kein Interesse erweckt, ändere ich meinen Usernamen auf "Kasper Kopf"! Ey, schwör Alda!

Wir können natürlich auch solange Verbandswechsel betreiben, bis wir endlich nur so zum Spass angeln gehen dürfen und uns für eminent wichtige Dinge nicht mal nen Billigwobbler interessieren! Vielleicht werden wir so unser tolles Image los?


Was wir ebenfalls kippen sollten/müssen, ist das Entnahmegebot. Denn das Entnahmegebot zwingt uns ja zur sinnvollen Verwertung. Betrachtet man es genau, hat das Entnahmegebot 0,01% mit Naturschutz zu tun. Manche halten sich ja als Angler noch für Naturliebhaber oder sehen in ihrem Tun einen sinnvollen Beitrag pro Natur. Dies lässt sich aber besser in einem anderen Fred klären, wenn daran Interesse besteht!?



Nochmal:
So gütlich ein Verbandswechsel auch klingen mag, im aktuellen Fall bringt der nix! Auch wenn die Drohung nach weiteren Angelverboten erstmal leicht entsaftet wurde, der DAV wird da auch rechtzeitig nichts ändern können!

Da hat jemand ins Wespennest gestochen! Und ich finde, man sollte zurückstechen! Und zwar AUSSERHALB des Wespennestes!

Honeys Kommentar bei der WAZ war dafür ein SUPER - Anfang!!


----------



## carp12 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@Zoddl

Dieses Entnahmegebot ist schon lange ein Dorn in meinen Augen!! So etwas braucht der Naturschutz wie ein Fisch ein Fahrrad.Da wird man gezwungen,untermaßige Fische schonend zurückzusetzen und für minderwertige Fische (bei uns am Neckar Brachsen und Welse) bsteht Entnahmepflicht egal welcher Größe! Ein Irrsinn deutscher Gesetzgebung!!#q


----------



## Jose (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



carp12 schrieb:


> @Jose
> Die gibts glaube ich überall! Aber meine Erfahrung mit solchen Leuten ist die,dass die nur angeln wollen,ohne dafür etwas tun zu müssen! So nach dem Motto:Was geht mich das alles an. Wenn ich hier keine Karte bekomme (drohendes Angelverbot),dann nehm ich eben ne andere! Es gibt aber schon noch Leute,die ihr Hobbie lieben und ernst nehmen! Also meine Mitangler haben die Nachricht vom drohenden Angelverbot mit Bestürzung aufgenommen.Und alle würden bedingungslos dafür unterschreiben!



ich werde mal meine "arrogante" haltung überdenken, sodom wäre ja auch durch läppische 10 gerechte gerettet worden.
hast du da schon einen text für 'ne unterschriftenliste?
sollte man in angriff nehmen, zumal die local-dealer sich dem kaum verweigern können, hängt doch deren "porsche" von angelnden anglern ab.

hast du einen text-vorschlag?


----------



## carp12 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@Jose
Bis jetzt noch nicht! Wir wollten uns nächste Woche Montag treffen,um uns darüber Gedanken zu machen! Wir haben einen IT-ler dabei,der aber erst am Montag Zeit hat.Er will mal versuchen ein Layout übers Wochenende auszutüfteln!


----------



## Jose (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



carp12 schrieb:


> @Jose
> Bis jetzt noch nicht! Wir wollten uns nächste Woche Montag treffen,um uns darüber Gedanken zu machen! Wir haben einen IT-ler dabei,der aber erst am Montag Zeit hat.Er will mal versuchen ein Layout übers Wochenende auszutüfteln!



falls ich da aktuell was übersehe, schickst du mir 'ne pn?
könnte eine gute bundesweite aktion werden, von unten und mit dem kommerz (die dealer).
den hohen herren was vor die füße!


----------



## carp12 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@Jose
Kann ich gerne machen! Werde dann die Liste einscannen und dir als PN schicken!


----------



## Zoddl (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Ebenfalls sehr interessant zu wissen:
http://www.nrw.de/meldungen-der-lan...isst-auch-mehr-schutz-fuer-verbraucher-10344/

Wo bitte ist denn die Instanz, die in Fragen der Anglerschaft "beirät"?? Oder vernunftgesteuertem Naturschutz?
Warum geh ich wählen, wenn die Körnerfresser meinem Gewählten beraten?
Ohhh Mann..... was geht hier ab?


----------



## Jose (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



carp12 schrieb:


> @Jose
> Kann ich gerne machen! Werde dann die Liste einscannen und dir als PN schicken!



supi!

dann ruf ich jetzt mal ins AB (thomas & konsorten und wir alle)
hat jemand so gute connections zur IHK, dass er an ein bundesweites angelgerätehändler-verzeichnis kommt?

die einzubeziehen bzw. "anzufixen", wäre wohl sinnvoll (mail),
abgesehen von den persönlichen kontakten von uns ABlern.


----------



## carp12 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@Jose
Könnte so ein Verzeichnis auch ein Tackle-Dealer bekommen?


----------



## Jose (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

können wir alle kriegen - die IHK will aber kohle dafür haben (soweit ich weiß)
deshalb die 'connections'


----------



## carp12 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@Jose
Weisst du was die so ungefähr verlangen? Wenn nicht ruf ich da mal an und frag,was das kostet!


----------



## Jose (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

die geben datensätze raus, stck von 0,05 bis ??? euro
einfach mal nachfragen


----------



## wombel23 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@carp12 kannste die liste nicht online stellen damit man sie ausdrucken kann und beim dealer auslegen kann?


----------



## carp12 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@wombel23
Das wäre am einfachsten.Ich weiß nur nicht wohin man die dann schickt.


----------



## Jose (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

carp, das thema werden wir noch mal mit unseren 'kampagne-erprobten' board-redakteuren durchsprechen. die werden wissen, an wen sowas sinnvollerweise geht und die haben evtl. noch den ein oder anderen tipp parat. möglicherweise werden die uns zur vorbereitung sogar eine geschlossene IG empfehlen. unsere formulierungs- und andere versuche müssen ja nicht alle (also auch 'gegner') mitlesen müssen.
lass uns mal auf eine meldung von z.b. thomas warten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Wir sind ja schon kräftig am überlegen....

Da muss aber vieles bedacht werden - Schnellschuss soll das nicht werden.

Adressen kriegen/haben wir, das ist nicht das Problem.

Wichtig ist dabei, nicht nur die Angelgerätehändler und die Angler zu informieren.

Man muss dabei vor allem einmal all das Positive aufzählen, was Angler für die Gewässer, die Gesellschaft, den Naturschutz, die Wirtschaft etc. in Deutschland nicht nur unbezahlt leisten, sondern dafür über Karten, Vereinsbeiträge (darin enthalten die Verbandsabage!), Fischereiabgabe etc. noch richtig Geld hinlegen dafür.

Damit endlich mal klar wird, dass Angeln mehr ist als verbandsseitig oder gesetzlich aufgezwungenes Fische killen.

Und dass deswegen die richtigen Angler (nicht der verkrustete VDSF mit seinen sturen Funktionären) da eine andere Ansicht haben und andere Grundsätze vertreten.

Und da wäre es dann auch gut, wenn man die gesamte Angelbranche (auch Großhändler und Hersteller) mit ins Boot kriegt, auch Naturschützer, Politik etc...

Dazu brauchts aber auch noch reinen "zugkräftigen" Namen für eine solche Aktion..

Ich persönlich fände z. B. gut:
"Angeln - Mehr als Fische killen"

Aber das ist durch das Wort killen (alternativ: töten) natürlich schon wieder negativ besetzt und geht deswegen nicht..

Macht euch also mal Gedanken..

Das erste was aber redaktionell passieren wird, ist ein offener Brief an alle Landesverbände......


----------



## wombel23 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

gegen den V.ernichter D.eutscher S.port F.ischerei


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Ich werde ja auch gerade von den Redaktionskollegen "gezwungen", meine Polemik in diese Richtung eher zu unterlassen und rein auf Argumente zu setzen (was ja die vergangenen Jahre nicht viel gebracht hat, erst jetzt, wo die Angler direkt betroffen sind, wachen die auch auf). 

Von daher finde ich Deinen Vorschlag persönlich gut und treffend, aber eher nicht zielführend..

;-)))


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Angeln = angewandter Natur u. Umweltschutz#h


----------



## Zoddl (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@Thomas und "Redaktionskollegen"
DANKE für diese Aussage!|stolz:

Damit diese Aktion, ausgehend von Anglern und "Angelbranche", nicht durch Tierschützer und anglerfeindliche Minister, als Stimmungsmache einer betroffenen Schar Hunde abgeschmettert/abgewertet wird, müssen hier auch unbedingt Aspekte behandelt werden, die nicht nur uns Angler betreffen!
Wie sonst findet man Gehör in einer recht breiten Masse, denen Angler momentan hauptsächlich am Arxxh vorbeigehen? (Ralles "ungefähre" Aussage)

Den Gewässerschutz, den wir betreiben wollen bzw ersuchen, wird durch Ausnahmeregelungen und fragwürdige Genehmigungen, seitens des Landes/Bundes stetig torpediert!
ENVIO ist auf einer Halbinsel angesiedelt?

Bsp aus meiner Region:
Eine Kläranlage liegt in direkter Nähe zu einem Fliessgewässer ohne Sicherungsmassnahmen.
Fazit:
Nach starkem Regenfall ist deren Überlaufbecken übergelaufen und hat auf 15km Flussstrecke alles Leben erstickt.

Sind nicht die einzigsten Beispiele. In unserem Fall haben wir keine lang anhaltenden Schäden zu befürchten, ENVIO und jeder andere "gefährliche" Betrieb in direkter Wassernähe, stellen aber so tickende Bomben dar.


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

soweit ich mitbekommen habe, gibt es eine Bürgerinitiative. Denen gilt es sich anzuschließen.
Ferner sollter der Schulterschluss zu den Naturschutzverbänden gesucht werden. Nabu zum Beispiel, da bestehen nähmlich mehr Gemeinsamkeiten als viele hier meinen.
Das PCB befindet sich nicht nur im Wasser, sondern auch im angrenzenden Umland. Das wird Folgen haben, bis zur Unfruchtbarkeit von Vogeleiern und Gefähdung der gesamten Flora und Fauna und damit auch aller Menschen.


----------



## Zoddl (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@Brillendorsch
Zur Bürgerinitiative gibts es hier etwas zu lesen:
http://www.in-stadtmagazine.de/dort...-verseuchung-wendet-sich-an-den-minister.html

Die Bürgerinitiative agiert aber nur lokal in Dortmund! Es gilt daher vllt eher, das Anliegen dieser Initiative überregional auszuweiten. Also auch in die Gebiete, die direkt von der Dortmunder "Katastrophe" betroffen sein werden, falls das PCB in erheblichen Mengen aus dem Hafen geschwemmt wird/wurde.
Desweiteren gilt es, die überregionalen Auswirkungen dessen miteinzubeziehen. Ein einleuchtendes und nachvollziehbares Beispiel sind die Dortmunder Hafenaale. Ein indirektes Beispiel wäre sämtlicher küstennah gefangener Fisch, der ebenfalls der PCB - Belastung der "mündenden" Flüsse ausgesetzt ist. Aber letzteres müsste erst untersucht werden... liesse sich aber bereits an PCB - Grenzwerten von Scholle und Flunder ermitteln?


Welche Auswirkungen PCB - belastete Gewässer auf die Umgebung haben kann steht hier:
http://dipbt.bundestag.de/dip21/btd/16/125/1612527.pdf
Es gibt sogenannte "Risikobereiche" und "Risikobetriebe". Risikobereich ist landwirtschaftlich genutztes Land, das in direkter Nähe zu belasteten Gewässern liegt. So also bei Hochwasser belastet werden kann.
Risikobetriebe sind (scheinbar nur!!!) landwirtschaftliche Erzeuger, die auf diesem Land arbeiten. Diese werden hinsichtlich einer Schadstoffbelastung ihrer Erzeugnisse stärker kontrolliert. Eine Entschädigung haben diese laut gepostetem Papier nicht zu erwarten!!

Eine Auswirkung im scheinbar sorglosen Umgang mit PCB ist bereits die Sperrung von Schafsleber in vielen Bundesländern als Nahrungsmittel! Ebenfalls im Papier zu lesen.


Die "Regierung" ist sich also durchaus des Problems bereits bewusst... aber, hätten Sies gewusst? Schon bemerkenswert, was manchmal zu Tage tritt, wenn man gewillt ist zu "kramen".

Nur befürchte ich, dass wir als Angler in dem Problemgebiet nicht zu tief bohren sollten. Dat gibt definitiv tierisch Ärger!


...ähhh und Brillendorschi, die Links wurden allesamt bereits gepostet. Nu les es auch bitte mal 


Edit(h)s Nachtrag:
Der Schulterschluss mit Natur und Umweltschutzverbänden ist ein verdammt guter Gedanke.
Auch wenn jetzt einige vor Schreck vom Hocker fallen werden und mich exkommunizieren:
Wie gefällts dem Tierschutz, dass ihre Lieblinge vorsätzlich mit Umweltgiften belastet werden???


Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## carp12 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@Thomas9904 

Wie wäre es mit" Angeln "-Nicht nur um Fische zu fangen und essen!"


----------



## carp12 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Zur Bürgerinitiative gibts es hier etwas zu lesen:
http://www.in-stadtmagazine.de/dortm...-minister.html
@Zoddl
Da hängt doch die ganze Sippe mit unter einer Decke,pfui deibel!


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Bsp aus meiner Region:
> Eine Kläranlage liegt in direkter Nähe zu einem Fliessgewässer ohne Sicherungsmassnahmen.
> Fazit:
> Nach starkem Regenfall ist deren Überlaufbecken übergelaufen und hat auf 15km Flussstrecke alles Leben erstickt.



Ist grade mein aktuelles Kampfthema in Sachen Naturschutz in meiner Gemeinde.

Eine Kläranlage "darf" alle 12 Jahre einmal überlaufen. Sprich sie muss nicht 100% sicher sein, weil das zu teuer wäre.

Übermorgen sitz ich mit der Gemeindeverwaltung und der unteren Wasserbehörde zusammen und lasse mir erklären, wie man sicherstellt, dass sie "nur"alle 12 Jahre überläuft.:q#d


----------



## carp12 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@Ralle 24

Das heißt dann,die rechnen mit nur einmal Starkregen in 12 Jahren?#d Möchte nur gerne mal wissen,worauf die ihre Argumente stützen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



> Wie wäre es mit" Angeln "-Nicht nur um Fische zu fangen und essen!"


Besser - aber zu lang - muss knackiger kommen..


----------



## carp12 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@Thomas

"Angeln=nicht nur Fische essen"


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@Zoddl,
ich hab sie gelesen und eben darauf bezug genommen.
es kommt eben darauf an, denen zu vermitteln, dass sie nicht allein sind, sondern auch über Dortmunds Grenzen hinaus Rückendeckung zu erfahren.
Ach ja, tierisch Ärger ist wohl auch von Nöten.
Die BI könnte zum Beispiel Einsicht in Akten verlangen, wer wann Einleitungsgenehmigungen erteilt hat, und vor Allem wieviel genehmigt wurde und ob die gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Kontrolle dieser Einleitungen ordnungsgemäß durchgeführt wurde.


----------



## Zoddl (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Dann haben wir hier also knappe 10 Jahre erstmal Ruhe vor zumindest dieser Anlage!
Blöd nur, wenn 1998, 2002/3, 2006 und aktuell 2011 derartige Hochwasser waren, dass die Kläranlage entweder überschwemmt, eine Überschwemmung geradeso verhindert werden konnte oder zumindest in der vollen Gefahrenzone lag! Zum Glück gab es dabei keine gravierenden Schäden!


Nochmal zu Bürgerinitiative:
http://www.ruhrnachrichten.de/lokal...en-werden-im-Sommer-abgerissen;art930,1170536
...öhmmm ... ich glaub, da kommen wir wohl zu spät?

Aber für unsichtbare Langzeitfolgen, die mit der regionalen Problembeseitigung nicht offen angesprochen oder gelöst wurden könnte sich diese "Bürgerinitiative" interessieren:
http://www.wdr.de/tv/monitor/sendungen/2010/0729/pcb.php5

Mit der alleinigen Beräumung des ENVIO - Areals kann es nicht abgegolten sein, wenn ringsum kontamininierter Boden und Wasser zu finden ist. Die Forderung der BI an eine Luftmessstation ist super, behandelt aber nur die Bodenbelastung. Die Gewässerbelastung gehört aber nunmal ebenso überwacht, da das Gelände von 3 Seiten von Wasser umgeben ist.

Grob kehren reicht nicht, für die Ecken muss man nunmal mit dem Handfeger bemühen und sich auch mal bücken!


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Besser - aber zu lang - muss knackiger kommen..


 
Angeln der Umwelt zu liebe


----------



## Zoddl (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@Brillendorsch
Die BI beschäftigt sich scheinbar nur für den Bereich "Überwasser" und hat damit schon kräftig zu tun! Die werden selber wissen, dass PCB nicht das einzige Problem im Dortmunder Hafen ist. Das es aber genauso für sie zum Problem werden kann, muss man ihnen erst sagen!

@Thomas
"Angler - Die letzten Hüter/Sherrifs/Wächter eurer Wasserwelt" 

... und auf dem Cover setzen wir unseren Verbandschefe auf ein Pferd reitend in den Sonnenuntergang! Sieht gut aus, wirkt und löst dein Problem.


----------



## Zoddl (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Wow!
*"Angeln der Umwelt zu liebe"*

Klingt super! Regt zum Nachdenken an! Warst du mal Lehrer??
Hat irgendwie ein kräftigen Beigeschmack, den es erst zu hinterfragen gilt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Brillendorsch, ich kan nDeine Intention verstehen:
ABER:
Ich will da gerade nicht die Umwelt in den Vordergrund stellen und damit den gleichen Fehler machen wie der VDSF bein Tierschutz.

Angler wollen zuerst angeln und haben anglerische Interessen - daher ist es automatisch gut für die Umwelt und muss nicht als erstes herausgestellt werden..

Natur- und Tioerschutzverbände gibt es  genug - leider ja auch von Anglern finanzierte wie den VDSF - da brauchts nicht noch mehr in diese Richtung..

Ich brauch einen Satz, der das Angeln klar voranstellt und das andere (Natutschutz etc.) impliziert, ohne dass explizit auszudrücken..


----------



## Dafishingman (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

*Hallo alle zusammen!*

Ich habe Gestern erst erfahren dass da was auf uns Angler zurollt und mir natürlich erst einmal hier bei Anglerboard ein Update gehollt wie die momentane Situation aussieht.
Ich hab in der Vergangenheit immer wieder mal hier reingeschaut und bin aber zu dem entschluss gekommen dass die meisten Beiträge ehr belanglos sind und nur zweitrangige Themen wie "Der beste Wobbler" oder "was gerade wo gefangen wird" besprochen werden.
Das soll nicht heißen dass diese Themen nich interressant sind und gerade für Anfänger sehr nützlich sind aber dennoch ehr als Zeitvertreib dienen.
Das wird sich nun denke ich mal und hoffe ich auch ändern weil unser Hobby auf dem Spiel steht und Anglerboard nun zum ersten mal richtig gefordert ist etwas zu bewegen. Darum ist es jetzt von höchster priorität dass wir uns mit dem Thema nicht nur auseinander setzen sondern auch etwas aktiv unternehmen und da möchte ich mich an dieser Stelle ganz herzlich für den Einsatz der Moderatoren von Anglerboard bedanken.

Nun zum Thema
Ich beschäftige mich schon seit längerem privat mit dem Thema "Wie sauber sind unsere Gewässer wirklich" und musste leider immerwieder feststellen dass nicht immer alles so ist wie es uns die Mainstreem Medien verkaufen wollen. An einem Tag sind die Gewässer sauber am anderen Tag sind sie hoch belastet. DAss hatte mich stutzig gemacht und ich versteh einfach nicht, warum wir ins Weltall fliegen können, es aber nicht hinbekommen unserer Natur zu helfen, die von uns begangenen grausamen Taten, wieder in den Griff zu bekommen.
Es gibt zum Glück Menschen die den Zeitgeist erkannt haben und sich trotz aller Gegenwehr der Politik, Wissenschaft und Industrie dafür einsetzten Alternativen zu suchen und diese durchzusetzen (oftmals auch endgegen Drohungen um das eigene wohlergehen.
Dass es auf unserem Planeten Dinge gibt die wir nicht fassen können, die aber unser aller leben beeinflussen und steuern, ich denke darüber müssen wir nicht groß disskutieren, jeder hat ein Bauchgefühl dass einem immer das richtige sagt vorrausgesetzt man hat nicht verlehrnt seinen Kopf zu benutzen.
In Zeiten des Internetz können wir uns schneller als jehmals zuvohr in der Geschichte Informationen beschaffen und uns austauschen.

Meine Studien haben dadurch ein paar Videos hervorgegraben die das Problem meiner Meinung nach klar diffienieren und die Quintessence aus diesen Videos können uns dabei helfen mit dem Problem nicht nur für uns persöhnlich besser umgehen zu können, sondern auch anderen Menschen die Augen für die kathastrophalen Probleme zu öffnen.
Darüberhinaus dienen diese Massen an Daten auch als Argumentation gegen die Verursacher dieser Probleme und nageln sie sozusagen fest da es eindeutig zuzuordnen ist.

Ich habe hier mal eine Auswahl getroffen die zu dem Thema gut passen da sie nicht nur gut auf das Problem eingehen sondern auch den Rattenschwanz der dahinter steckt gut erklären. (das wird nehmlich oft von den normalen Medien vernachlässigt da sie nur angst und hass verbreiten wollen.)
Ich möchte euch allen eigendlich nur zeigen dass das Problem nicht weit weg von uns ist sondern genau hier vor unserer Haustür liegt und nicht nur in den Weltmeeren oder anderen Teilen der Erde.

Seht euch diese Videos kritisch an, nehmt nur das mit was euch interressiert und lasst den rest einfach zurück.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1MQ60G_Zp0&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYPzHEZYrx0&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XL6K6a_Ls54

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmH5eyo3GiI&feature=related

Wie gesagt es gibt Menschen auf dieser Welt die ihr Leben dafür einsetzen dass unsere Natur wieder "atmen" kann und es liegt in unseren Händen dies umzusetzen.
Schaut euch diese Videos an und vieleicht hilft es euch besser mit dem Problem umgehen zu können. Bei mir war es jedenfalls so und ich bin seitdem optimistischer geworden dass wir es schaffen können den "Dreck" den wir verursacht haben wieder in den Griff zu bekommen und zwar ohne ein neues Problem zu schaffen.
Leider werden Machtgeile und Großfinanzielle immer veruchen uns und unsere Natur zu vergiften, doch wenn wir dass wissen können wir etwas dagegen tun und uns nicht zu Systemidioten entwickeln die eines Tages nicht mehr die Natur geniessen können weil sie einfach nicht mehr da ist.

Ich bedanke mich für alle die sich das hier durchlesen und hoffe wir werden zusammen diese Kriese überstehen.
Danke!! 

P.S. Verzeiht bitte die Rechtschreibfehler aber manchmal sind die Finger schneller als das Auge!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



> Ich hab in der Vergangenheit immer wieder mal hier reingeschaut und bin aber zu dem entschluss gekommen dass die meisten Beiträge ehr belanglos sind und nur zweitrangige Themen wie "Der beste Wobbler" oder "was gerade wo gefangen wird" besprochen werden.


Das liegt aber nicht an uns (bzw. "dem Anglerboard"), sonder nan Dir, weil Du dann an den Themen "vorbeigelesen" hast - bewusst oder unbewusst.

Wir von der Red. gehen schon seit mit angelpolitischen Themen um und veröffentlichen die.

Nur waren noch nie so viele Angler wie jetzt direkt betroffen - und daher rührt sich hier endlich auch was in den Diskussionen..

Ansonsten:
Danke für Deinen Beitrag.


----------



## Dafishingman (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Ach ja den hab ich vergessen!
Dieser Beitrag kam vor ein paar tagen im TV!
http://www.wdr.de/tv/quarks/sendungsbeitraege/2011/0125/002_rhein.jsp?mid=308342

Es gibt mehrere Beiträge zu unserem Rhein.
Guckt selber mal nach auf der Seite.


----------



## wilhelm (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

*Vorschlag:*
Angler sind Gewässerschützer,keine Angler weniger Schutz?

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



> Angler sind Gewässerschützer


Eben genau nicht!! 
Angler sind Angler und schützen deswegen Gewässer - deswegen sind wir aber weder zuerst Gewässer- noch Naturschützer..



> keine Angler weniger Schutz?


Das geht dann eher in meine Richtung, aber schon wieder Schutz drin, vielleicht eher dann so in diese Richtung:

Mehr Angler  - mehr Zeugen - mehr Kontrolle!


----------



## Zoddl (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@DaFishingman
 Aber gute Arbeit!

@Thomas
*"Angeln unsern Kindern zu liebe"*

Impliziert "nur" nachhaltigen Naturschutz
Stellt die soziale Komponente stark in den Vordergrund
Bietet der Öffentlichkeit eine sinnvolle Beschäftigung ihrer Kinder
Hat "Niedlichkeitsfaktor"
Spielt mit Zukunftsängsten

Und entsaftet:
"Dein Papa ist ein Mörder"
"Kinder werden zu Mördern und Vergewaltigern erzogen"
von unseren Lieblings - Kindergartengruppe


Zudem bilden Angler eine eigene Interessengruppe im Thema Naturschutz. Wir sind die wenigen, die sich exzessiv mit dem Thema beschäftigen. Wenn NABU den Kormoran zum Vogel des Jahres wählt, ....? Seinen Kontext auf Vogelschutz legt, hat das nichts mit dem zu tun, was wir erreichen versuchen.
Es ist daher nicht schlimm, wenn Naturschutz bei uns eine Rolle spielt. Das Tierschutzgesetz mit seiner im- und expliziten Entnahmepflicht hat mit unserem Naturschutz(auftrag) nichts zu tun!


----------



## wilhelm (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Wir wollen keine Angelverbote, wir wollen sauberes Wasser.

MfG
Wilhelm


----------



## Dafishingman (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Hallo Thomas 
Ich möchte auch in keinster Weise das Anglerboard schlecht machen
Und du hast recht vieleicht habe ich mich nicht richtig damit beschäftigt
Ich will eigendlich nur sagen dass jetzt die Zeit gekommen ist in der sich Anglerboard richtig beweisen kann und auch die Chance hat Nichtangler aufzuwecken.
Natürlich ist das eine Aufgabe die ein einzelnder alleine nicht schaffen kann und wir sind alle dazu aufgefordert unseren Beitrag zu leisten.


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@ Thomas,
Dich kann ich ebenfalls verstehen, es geht halt darum dass Angeln viel mehr ist als Fische essen.
Zoddel hat es erkannt was ich wollte, nähmlich zum Hinterfragen aufrütteln.
Natürlich muss Angeln an erster Stelle stehen, aber eben nicht nur. Der Zug ist längs abgefahren


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



> "Angeln unsern Kindern zu liebe"


Das geht genau in die richtige Richtung! 

Weiter nachdenken, knackig, machen, schärfer machen!



> Ich möchte auch in keinster Weise das Anglerboard schlecht machen


Hab ich so auch nicht gesehen.
Aber es war ein gutes Beispiel dafür, dass sich Angler erst rühren, wenns zu spät ist. Das ist bei uns nicht anders als beim von Anglern finanzierten Natur- und Tierschutzverband VDSF, den sie solange gewähren liesen, bis sie jetzt vor den Scherben stehen.

Und zum zweiten Teil des Postings:
An uns wirds wieder nicht liegen - nichts anderes machen wir seit Jahren..



> Der Zug ist längs abgefahren


Man kann einen Zug anhalten, abkoppeln und in die andere Richtung drehen.

Es sind ja nicht nur Angler, die von diesen durchgeknallten Schützern und Körnerfressern die Schnauze voll haben (und damit meine ich nicht die ernsthaften Naturschützer, die ja mit uns in einem Boot sitzen, sondern das vollgefressene Yuppietierschützerpack)...


----------



## Zoddl (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Gut klingt ein wenig "zu weich", knackiger gehts bestimmt.
Aber schärfer??? Zu viel Gewürz verdirbt das Mahl!
Es muss glaubwürdig bleiben und nicht zu Schnellschussorientiert klingen...


Edit(h) sagt:
@Brilendorsch
THX für die gute Vorlage!


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Hatte nicht die Fa. Balzer mal einen sehr erfolgreichen und vielbeachteten Slogan, der da hieß:
*Fischers Fritz braucht keine Drogen ?*
Das oderÄhnliches würde doch in die richtige Richtung gehen


----------



## Zoddl (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Naja, Fischers Fritz braucht im Moment aber dringend andere Gesetze/Regeln!
Sonst helfen im Moment nur noch Drogen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



> Für das Leben - gegen befohlenes abknüppeln


Aber das wäre zu "scharf" - ich weiss 
;-))

Alternativ:
Angler - Menschen für das Leben (evtl. mit Zusatz: im und am Wasser)


----------



## Dafishingman (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Wie wäre es mit

Wir leben in einem gefährlichen Zeitalter. Der Mensch beherrscht die Natur, bevor er gelernt hat, sich selbst zu beherrschen.


Albert Schweitzer, 14.01.1875 - 04.09.1965 










dt. Arzt und evang. Theologe


----------



## Zoddl (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Angeln - mit Sinn und Verstand für unsere Kinder/Zukunft

... aber da schiessen uns unsere schwarzen Schafe in den Rücken


----------



## Dafishingman (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Am Ende gilt doch nur, was wir getan und gelebt - und nicht, was wir ersehnt haben.


----------



## Zoddl (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@DaFishingMan
Die Sprüche sind gut, Thomas sucht was kurzes für den Namen einer Aktion.
Der Spruch vom Schweizer ist aber etwas gewandelt vllt sogar Untertitelwürdig!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Ich bring nochmal das ins Spiel, weil beim drüber nachdenken find ich das immer besser.



> *Angler - Menschen für das Leben *
> (evtl. mit Zusatz: im und am Wasser)



Es geht um Angler - klar und eindeutig.

"Menschen"(schutz) als Abgrenzung zu den Tierschützern.

Leben beinhaltet dann gleich den Schutz des menschlichen Lebens genauso wie den Schutz von Natur und Gewässern..

Unter so einem "Label" könnte man evtl. das Angeln positiv auch in der Öffentlichkeit "verkaufen"...


----------



## Dafishingman (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Nach all den Jahren des Angelns nehmen die Fische jetzt Rache.


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Angeln *ist* Leben


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Auch nicht schlecht, wobei ich meines besser finde, eben wegen der Abgrenzung durch den Begriff "Mensch" zu den Tierschützern..


----------



## Zoddl (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Angler - Menschen für das Leben
> *


Ist Leben nicht ein bisschen... letztendlich töten wir auch und behalten uns weiterhin dieses Recht ein. Wir wollen nicht mehr alles töten, aber eben manches doch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



> *Wir wollen nicht mehr alles töten*, aber eben manches doch.


Genau deswegen!!

Und um aber überhaupt töten/verwerten zu können, brauchen wir zuerst das Leben - im gesunden Wasser, der gesunden Natur..

Daher darf es aber auch keinen verordneten Tötungszwang geben (mal unabhängig vom Grundgesetz mit der Entfaltung der eigenen Persönlichkeit etc.).-.

Genau darauf will ich ja raus.


----------



## Dafishingman (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

*Auf der Internetseite von Envio kann man folgendes lesen*

Envio ist ein Full-Service-Anbieter im Bereich Umweltdienstleistungen. Die Kernkompetenz des Unternehmens liegt in der Dekontaminierung, Verwertung und Entsorgung PCB-haltiger Transformatoren. Auf diesem Gebiet zählt die Envio AG - 2004 im Rahmen eines Management-Buy-Out aus dem ABB Konzern entstanden - zu den führenden Anbietern weltweit.  
Zentraler Wettbewerbsvorteil ist die Schlüsseltechnologie LTR² (Low-Temperature Rinsing), welche zu den sichersten und umweltfreundlichsten Verfahren zur Dekontaminierung PCB-haltiger Transformatoren zählt. Neben der PCB-Entsorgung ist Envio auch in der Verwertung schadstofffreier Transformatoren tätig. 

Wie man daraus schließen kann ist Envio ein Unternehmen das sich mit dem Umweltschutz brüstet.
Wenn man es schaft mit diesem Unternehmen in Gespräche zu kommen werden sie vieleicht mithelfen etwas für uns Angler zu tun.
Das wurde hier schon einmal angesprochen.
Ich finde diesen Aspeckt sollten wir nochmal genauer nachgehen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Ich dachte, die sind pleite, damit sie nicht an den Schäden beteiligt werden können?


----------



## Zoddl (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@Dafishingman
NEIN!!!! Die interessiert das nicht mehr, glaub mal!

Die letzten Einträge auf der Seite sind von Juni, die Insolvenz gab es erst später (Oktober?)
http://www.wsws.org/de/2010/nov2010/envi-n12.shtml


----------



## Dafishingman (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Dr. Dirk Neupert ist der oberste Chef der Envio Gruppe und vieleicht zu Gesprächen bereit.
Die Envio Gruppe ist nicht pleite sondern nur der Standort in NRW hab ich gehört ob es stimmt werde ich weiter nachforschen
Aber auch wenn sie pleite sind gibt es immer noch die Insolvensverwaltung mit der man sprechn kann...


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Nur zu - schadet nie, wenn man da Gespräche haben kann.

Für Envio....

Vor allem wenn die Gefahr besteht, dass wir aufzeigen, dass Envio eben kein Umweltunternehmen sondern schlimmste Umweltverschmutzer sind, die zigtausende Menschen da mit reinziehen..


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



Dafishingman schrieb:


> Dr. Dirk Neupert ist der oberste Chef der Envio Gruppe und vieleicht zu Gesprächen bereit.
> Die Envio Gruppe ist nicht pleite sondern nur der Standort in NRW hab ich gehört ob es stimmt werde ich weiter nachforschen
> Aber auch wenn sie pleite sind gibt es immer noch die Insolvensverwaltung mit der man sprechn kann...


 
Die kümmern sich verständlicherweise zuerst mal um Die Ansprüche der hochkontaminierten Mitarbeiter. Danach wird wohl kaum noch was da sein.
Außerdem wird ja behauptet, dass es sich um Altlasten aus den 50er 60er Jahren handelt.
Deshalb ist ja wichtig, Einblick in die Einleitungsgenehmigungen zu erhalten


----------



## Zoddl (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Ha! Ich habs, ich habs, ich habs, ich habs, ich habs, ich habs, ich habs!!!!!

*Angler - mit gesundem Verstand für das Leben*

Leben:
beinhaltet Thematik Entnahmegebot 
beinhaltet das Leben an sich
beinhaltet gesundes Leben durch Initiative von Anglern

gesunder Verstand:
wohlüberlegtes Handeln
Naturschutzkomponente im Sinne des gesunden Lebens

... isses gut?


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Oder:
Angler - Mit Verstand für gesundes Leben 

;-))
Ne klasse, find ich nicht schlecht.

Evtl. noch kürzer/Knackiger:

Angler - Mit Verstand fürs Leben

Oder noch kürzer:
Angeln - Lebenssinn


----------



## Zoddl (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

PCB wird auch weiterhin als Altlast gelten. PCB im Betriebsablauf ist seit 2010 auf EU - Ebene auch ohne Ausnahmgenehmigungen verboten.

Nachzulesen im letzten Absatz:
http://linkszeitung.de/gespcb100629liz.html


----------



## Zoddl (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Das gesund würde ich auf jedenfall beibehalten, da es in diesem Zusammenhang viele Dinge mitimpliziert.

Also dann wenigstens:
Angler - mit gesundem Verstand fürs Leben


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Ist aber schon wieder zu lang - Du musst auch an die Grafiker denken, die das in ein vernünftiges Logo umsetzen müssen..

Das ist ja mein Problem:
Kurz, knackig, bedeutungsvoll/schwanger..

Angler plus max! 3 Wörter


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Angler - Menschen für gesundes Leben


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

4 Wörter hinter Angler ..;-))


----------



## Dafishingman (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Angler- Sport aus Leidenschaft / Lebenslust


----------



## Zoddl (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Mensch bist du heut wieder pingelig...


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Sport hat da nix zu suchen..

Zudem fehlt da das implizieren, dass wir aus Interesse am Angeln eben die natürlichen Verbündeten der Naturschützer (wenn nicht eh schon die besseren aus Eigeninteresse) und die Gegner der Tierschützer sind.


----------



## Dafishingman (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Matze Koch hat mal gesagt das das wort sport sogar vom Angeln kommt 
Leider ist er nicht genauer darauf eingegangen

Angeln - zusamen in der Natur


----------



## Zoddl (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Angler - Leben mit gesundem Verstand

sind vier... aber, wenn es eh ein Logo wird, kann "Angler" weg und durch die Grafik impliziert werden?


----------



## Dafishingman (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

"Du bist Angeln"
statt du bist Deutschland


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Angeln - Gesunder Menschenverstand

Impliziert auch wiederum dass es zuerst um Menschen geht, dann aus Eigeninteresse um gesunde Gewässer/Natur und setzt gleichzeitig Tierschützer "herab", da wior uns explizit auf Menschen beziehen..

Und dann sinds sogar insgesamt nur drei Wörter - noch besser ;-))


----------



## Zoddl (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Auch nicht schlecht und verwendungsfähig!

Je nachdem wie das ganze auf dem Logo wirkt... brauchen wir vielleicht doch noch einen Untertitel? Nicht das der Normalo denkt, wir reden ihm den gesunden Menschenverstand ab?


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Tun wir doch aber - genau das solls ja implizieren - vor allem den vollgefressenen Yuppietierschützern..

Kann ja jeder Angler werden und sich uns anschliessen. der auch gesunden Menschenverstand will +
;-)))


----------



## Dafishingman (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

"Du bist Angeln"
dieser Satz erinnert an den zusammenhalt der menschen während der WM und gibt dem leser ein gewisses dazugehörigkeits Gefühl oda?


----------



## Dafishingman (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Angeln - *Deine* Freiheit


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



> Du bist Angeln"
> dieser Satz erinnert an den zusammenhalt der menschen während der WM und gibt dem leser ein gewisses dazugehörigkeits Gefühl oda?


Hat aber nix mit dem Anliegen an sich zu tun, zu zeigen dass Angeln mehr ist als nur Fische totschlagen, wie es der VDSF will und auf Grund dessen ja die Angelverbote wie jetzt in NRW kommen...

Dafür gilt das gleiche:


> Angeln - Deine Freiheit


----------



## Zoddl (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@Thomas
Hast eigentlich Recht! Sollte sich jemand dadurch angegriffen fühlen, so wird er sich für die Inhalte interessieren und so zumindest informieren. Gar nicht mal schlecht!
Quasi Interessenfang mittels leichter Provokation!


Ein Logo soll erstellt werden? D.h. es wird u.a. auf einer Internetseite ausgetragen?


Nun brauchen wir ganz klare Linien und Inhalte, die unseren gesunden Verstand beweisen!

Linien:
- Öffentlichkeit
- Angeln
- Naturschutz


Thematiken:
- Öffentlichkeitsarbeit durch Aufklärung (PCB, Dioxine im Wasser)
- Entnahmegebot
- lokale Umweltprobleme (über User einzuheimsen)


Das ganze aber nichtmal allein über eine Internetplattform. Vielleicht erhält man in lokalen Zeitschriften (bei lokalen Sünden) die Gelegenheit zu Wort zu kommen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



> Quasi Interessenfang mittels leichter Provokation!



Ich bin ja immer eher der "Holzhammertyp" mit eher stärkerer Neigung zur heftigeren Provokatin - aber die Red.-Kollegen haben mir das hier untersagt ;-))
Daher mein gemäßigter Ton..

Zu Deinen ganzen anderen Fragen:
Sind wir an allem dran, ist viel Arbeit, dauert...


----------



## Zoddl (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Der Holzhammer ist nicht immer unangebracht. Aber mit dem bekommt man nur grobe Arbeiten hin, auf die Feinheit muss aber hier besonders geachtet werden.
Blöder Spruch, ich weiss.

Ziel ist es aber nunmal öffentlich in Erscheinung zu treten, und da müssen wir unsere Zielgruppe auch mal streicheln. Letzteres bitte dabei nicht vergessen!


@PCB - Problem:
Die momentane Stimmung der Bürgerinitiative wurde besänftigt, da alle "sichtbaren" Probleme terminvereinbart beseitigt werden sollen:
http://www.ruhrnachrichten.de/lokal...en-werden-im-Sommer-abgerissen;art930,1170536

Es gibt aber keine Meldung (zumindest hab ich nichts gefunden), dass auf eine Lösung das Wasserproblems hinweist. Sollte man nicht totschweigen lassen! Sollte, aufgrund des Härtegrades auch nicht zwingend von der Interessengruppe Angler initiert werden. Die hier:
http://www.wdr.de/tv/monitor/sendungen/2010/0729/pcb.php5
wollten zumindest am Problem dranbleiben! 

....Anonym petzen gehen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



> Blöder Spruch, ich weiss.


Nö, genau richtig!
Deswegen halten mich die Kollegen ja im Zaum ;-)))


----------



## Luku (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

spruch:  Angeln, mehr als Fisch!

zu envio...insolvenz ist nicht pleite.
insolvent heisst nur...das man seinen zahlungsforderung nicht nach kommen kann.


----------



## Zoddl (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zu Deinen ganzen anderen Fragen:
> Sind wir an allem dran, ist viel Arbeit, dauert...



Gibt es dazu in irgendeiner Form auch Infos? Inhalte, Ziele, Ambitionen?
Oder ist das alles geheim?|bigeyes


Also interessieren täte es mich schon... irgendwie. 
Und zwar BRENNEND! Ick wills wissen ;+#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Du weisst schon, dass Wocheende ist.

Das muss erst organisatorisch alles gelöst werden, bevor wir da was rauslassen.

Die Erfahrung hat gezeigt, dass der Schuss sonst nach hinten losgeht.

Und keine Panik:
Es wird noch wirklich genug zu tun geben, wo sich jeder (da wird man sehen, wie schnell die Zahl Engagierter kleiner wird) einbringen kann und soll...


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Ich hatte mal ne Tante, die hieß Ida. Das wär doch was.


*I*nteressenverband
*D*eutscher
*A*ngler


----------



## thorstenp (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Besser - aber zu lang - muss knackiger kommen..


 

Wie wäre es mit 

Angler für Nachhaltigkeit 

Damit bleiben wir offen, und haben ein in der Öffentlichkeit positiv besetztes Wort, von dem aus wir breit argumentieren können.


----------



## Luku (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Angeln, mehr als Fisch!


----------



## Zoddl (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal ne Tante, die hieß Ida. Das wär doch was.
> 
> 
> *I*nteressenverband
> ...



Öhmm... Ralle? |kopfkrat

Wat is denn circa geplant/im Gespräch? Reicht da nicht für den Anfang eine X-Initiative, Verein, Interessengemeinschaft?


----------



## carp12 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@Thomas9904

Angeln-Lebensinn und Naturschutz?
Oder: Angeln-die vernünftigste Art für Gewässerschutz


----------



## Pinn (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Über die Diskussion eines aussagekräftigen und kurzen Mottos sollte man die Verursacher des Problems nicht aus dem Auge verlieren, nämlich Unternehmen, die leichtfertig oder mit krimineller Energie Umweltvergiftungen in Kauf nehmen, wenn es um ihre Profitinteressen geht.

*Angler gegen Umweltvergifter*

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Gemini (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



Pinn schrieb:


> *Angler gegen Umweltvergifter*



Die Richtung finde ist gut, oder:

* Angeln Pro Umwelt*


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Öhmm... Ralle? |kopfkrat
> 
> Wat is denn circa geplant/im Gespräch? Reicht da nicht für den Anfang eine X-Initiative, Verein, Interessengemeinschaft?



Jo,

Interessengemeinschaft geht auch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Würde sich der VDSF an ganz normale Grundsätze halten, die jeder Angler verstehen kann, hätten wir das ganze Theater nicht. Statt dessen sind immer noch die mit Tierschutzrefrenten!! (nicht Anglern!) 
ausgemachten Grundsätze bindend für alle VDSF-Verbände..

Dabei wäre es so einfach:

1.) Wir fordern, dass alle angelfischereilichen Belange die mit dem Tierschutzgesetz in Verbindung stehen, bundeseinheitlich und anglerfreundlich geregelt werden sollen. 

2.) Wir fordern, dass dem Bürger die Eigenverantwortung für die Einhaltung des Tierschutzgesetzes nicht entzogen wird, und tiefergehende, einzelfallbezogene Regelungen und Ableitungen aus den Fischereigesetzen entfernt werden.

3.) Wir fordern, dass der Bürger das Recht bekommt, ungehinderten und unbürokratischen Zugang zur Angelfischerei zu erhalten. 

4.) 4.) Wir fordern, dass der Wille zur Verwertung des Fanges nicht zur verordneten Pflicht auferlegt wird, dass jeder gefangene - und nicht aus besonderen Gründen geschützte - Fisch getötet werden muss. 

5.) Wir fordern, dass Angler zur Ausübung der Angelfischerei mindestens die gleichen Zugangs- und Aufenthaltsrechte am und zum Gewässer haben, wie jeder andere Bürger auch.

6.) Wir fordern, dass Vereine und Verbände die Interessen aller Angler zu wahren haben. 

7.) Wir fordern starke Verbände, welche die Interessen der gesamten Anglerschaft in den Vordergrund stellen.

8.) Wir fordern eine offene und ehrliche Kommunikation durch Vereine und Verbände mit ALLEN Anglern. 

9.) Wir fordern sinnvolle Kontrollen statt weiterer gesetzlicher Verbote. 

10.) Wir fordern, dass alle Angler sich in ihrem Tun gegenüber der Natur und der Kreatur respektvoll und mit Anstand verhalten.


----------



## Hanns Peter (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> 4.) Wir fordern, dass der Wille zur Verwertung des Fanges nicht zur verordneten Pflicht auferlegt wird, dass jeder gefangene - und nicht aus besonderen Gründen geschützte - Fisch getötet werden muss.



@Thomas: Das solltest Du aber etwas umformulieren 


> Wir fordern, dass der Wille zur Verwertung des Fanges nicht zur  verordneten Pflicht auferlegt wird, *damit nicht jeder* gefangene - und nicht aus  besonderen Gründen geschützte - Fisch getötet werden muss.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Danke - kein Problem (war halt früher morgen...)....

Schon geändert...

Davon ab sind in Vorbereitung 3 offene Briefe von unserer Redaktion.
Einmal an alle VDSF-Landesverbände, an den DAV-Bundesverband sowie an den BVA und alle uns bekannten Großhändler, Importeure und Hersteller von Angelgerät ion Deutschland.

Sollte noch diese Woche rausgehen können.


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



Zoddl schrieb:


> !
> 
> 
> Es gibt aber keine Meldung (zumindest hab ich nichts gefunden), dass auf eine Lösung das Wasserproblems hinweist. Sollte man nicht totschweigen lassen! Sollte, aufgrund des Härtegrades auch nicht zwingend von der Interessengruppe Angler initiert werden. Die hier:
> ...


 
Petzen wäre nicht schlecht, aber warum anonym ?;+


----------



## Zoddl (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Hmm... |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Wo kommt jetzt die öffentlichkeitswirksame Arbeit zum tragen? 
Da stehen jetzt zehn Punkte, ohne begründende Nebensätze. Wieso fordert ihr das jetzt?


Punkt 9.) Muss umformuliert werden!! Da steht nichts davon, wer wen auf was kontrolliert! Die Durchführung der Kontrollen von nicht staatl. Aufsehern, also den meisten, ist Vereinssache bzw. ein Problem der Aufseher.
Oder besser, wenn die Kontrollen an Vereinsgewässern zu lasch und wenig sind, ist das unser eigenes Problem!!! Das wäre ein Schuss ins Knie!

Punkt 10.) Vielleicht etwas höher.


Ne Endfassung ist das aber nicht, oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Das sind unser angelpolitischen Leitlinien der Redaktion, die klarmachen sollen, warum wir hier so agieren von Red.-Seite aus....

Sorry, hätt ich dazu schreiben sollen.


----------



## Zoddl (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@Brillendorsch
Getroffene Hunde bellen! 
Wenn wir erst nach einem ausgesprochenen Angelverbot uns um die Gewässerbelastung "kümmern", obwohl die meisten bereits lange ungefähr um die Belastung wussten... dann kommt mir nicht anonymes Petzen nicht ganz authentisch vor.

Und wenn ein Hund von denen getroffen wird, kann er nicht mit "Och, die Angler. Die wollen doch hier nur zum Spass angeln" zurückbellen. 
Wisst wie? Hilflosen Aktionismus der Angler wegen einem Angelverbot möchte ich mir nichtmal vom ENVIO - Chef höchstpersönlich im TV vorwerfen müssen. Bei so ner Aussage würd ich glatt den Fernseher ausm Fenster schmeissen...


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@Zoddl,
ok verstehe, dann eben anonym. Einfach der Hinweis oder Frage, was denn beim nächsten Hochwasser passiert, wenn der Wasserkörper nicht saniert wird. dann sind die Kleingärtner wieder betroffen


----------



## Zoddl (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, das Punkt 9 ein komplettes Eigentor darstellt. Mag sein, das "sinnvolle Kontrollen" an Rhein, Main und Kanälen auch von höheren Stellen gefordert werden kann.
Kontrollen bei gepachteten Vereinsgewässern werden vom pachtenden Verein verlangt, der Aufseher vorweisen und Kontrollen nachweisen muss.
Regen wir uns über zu wenig Kontrollen auf, sind wir scheinbar nicht in der Lage unsere auferlegten Vorgaben "sinnvoll" umzusetzen.
Folge: 1€ Jobber, die mich als staatlich einberufener Kontrolletti filzen???

Wichtig ist, das gemeldeten Verstösse bei der der zuständigen Unteren Fischereibehörde bzw. Meldestelle auch nachgegangen wird! Es wird viel mehr kontrolliert und erwischt, als es überhaupt tatsächlich Strafen gibt! 

Wiederholtes Schwarzangeln? Ausbringen von Legeschnur? Angeln mit 4 Ruten und mehr als 2 Raubfischruten? Keschern von Karpfen mitten im Laichgeschäft?
Gibts bei uns hier einige Spezis! Die machen aber weiter. Sie werden zwar mehr als oft erwischt, bezahlen müssen sie äusserst selten.

Da liegts Problem! Und wenn dass so bleibt, kontrolliert auch keiner mehr!


Oder gibts hierzu nen Thread, der mich eines besseren belehren kann??? Glaub nich...


Nachtrag für Dorsch:
Sind ja nicht nur die Kleingärten in angrenzender Nähe. Bei Hochwasser  wird das Zeug auch weitergespült und auch auf landwirtschaftliche  Flächen getragen, wie im PDF zu lesen war.
Der Kleingärtner hat PCB - Möhrchen und der Bauer keinen Fleischverkauf, weil Sondermüll.
Aus diesem Grund haben einige Kontrolleure auch ihren Posten  geschmissen. Erst in ihrer Freizeit anpöbeln, anmeckern,  kilometerschrubben, halbverarschen lassen. Und wenn dann wirklich jemand  dabei war, der äusserst grob verstossen hat, hatte dieser in den  seltensten Fällen etwas zu befürchten!


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@Zoddl, genau das meinte ich, die Kleingärtner dienten nur als Beispiel, weil die in der Bürgerinitiative sind


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



> Wiederholtes Schwarzangeln? Ausbringen von Legeschnur? Angeln mit 4 Ruten und mehr als 2 Raubfischruten? Keschern von Karpfen mitten im Laichgeschäft?
> Gibts bei uns hier einige Spezis! Die machen aber weiter. Sie werden zwar mehr als oft erwischt, bezahlen müssen sie äusserst selten.
> 
> Da liegts Problem! Und wenn dass so bleibt, kontrolliert auch keiner mehr!


Genau da können gute Angelverbände ansetzen, um etwas für Angler zu erreichen.

Sich von schwarzen Schafen (ob mit oder ohne Prüfung) distanzieren, deren Bestrafung fordern.

Genau das ist ja was wir wollen.

Und auch Vereinsgewässern gelten Bundesgesetze wie Tier-, Arten- und Nturschutzgesetz sowie die jeweiligen Ländergesetze, für deren Kontrolle zuerst einmal die Behörden/Polizeien zuständig sind.

Und mit  denen müssen Vereins/Verbandskontrolleure so zusammen arbeiten und so Druck machen, dass auch etwas rauskommt.

Und da fängt wieder Öffentlichkeitsarbeit an:
Weg mit dem schwarzen Schafen, bessere Kontrollen und härtere Sanktionen..


----------



## Zoddl (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@Thomas
Zustimmung! Das lässt sich aber eben hier auch fehlinterpretieren, wenn der erklärende Nebensatz fehlt:


> Wir fordern sinnvolle Kontrollen statt weiterer gesetzlicher Verbote.



Über die Kontrollfrequenz an unseren Gewässern wird sich niemand beschweren. Mit regelmässigen "Komplexkontrollen", in denen mehrere Kontrolleure aus verschiedenen Vereinen an unseren Verbundsgewässern im Pulk kontrollieren, werden auch "gefährliche" Gruppen kontrolliert. Also auch Angler, die ein einzelner Kontrolleur besser nicht alleine kontrollieren sollte.
Kurzum, die Kontrollen an unseren Gewässern sind gut geführt und es wird sinnvoll und nicht in "Sheriffweise" kontrolliert. Einzigst die Behandlung von gemeldeten Verstössen funktioniert hier überhaupt nicht!

An die angebotene Hilfeleistung/Unterstützung der Polizei bei Kontrollen glaubt hier aber keiner mehr. Ich habe mich persönlich bei denen darüber informiert (Daddy ist Aufseher), wie man am besten in schwierigen Situationen handelt.
Polizei meint:"Grosse Gruppen oder offensichtlich aggressive Angler nicht selber kontrollieren, sondern die Polizei um Hilfe bitten! Wir haben da bereits Erfahrungen gesammelt."
Rufste an, passiert nüschd!


Daher ist ein Nebensatz in Punkt 9 schon von Bedeutung! Auch, um damit nicht die bisher geleistete eig. freiwillige Arbeit, der "angelnden" Kontrolleure herabzusetzen!
Das wär nur ein Satz, hat aber ne immense Bedeutung!


----------



## Zoddl (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



> Wir fordern eine Überarbeitung (höhere Strafen und bessere Bearbeitung) in der Behandlung von gemeldeten Verstössen gegen das Fischereigesetz bzw. lokaler Bestimmungen und eine bessere Zusammenarbeit mit staatlichen Behörden im Rahmen von Gewässerkontrollen.



Müsste ja auch deiner Aussage entsprechen? Sollte nur noch umformuliert werden... bin halt keen Poet?


----------



## Peter51 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Irgendwie komm ich grad nicht mit......

Wieso wird etwas gefordert?
Aus welchem Vertragsverhältnis heraus kann gefordert werden? 

Das AB ist kein Vertragspartner mit den Landesverbänden.
Das AB ist kein Verein.
Das AB ist kein Rechtsvertreter der Angler in D.
Das AB ist privater Natur und kann nur die Propaganda verbreiten das Vereinsmitglieder in ihren Verbänden Forderungen stellen können. Diese werden erhört, erhört man den AB-Forderungsaufruf macht man es aus loyalen Gründen der eigenen Mitglieder wegen aber dann auch in eigener Formulierung.

Das AB kann somit nichts im Namen aller fordern.

Thomas, klär das lieber mal mit einem von Dir bekannten Juristen, bevor das eine Luftblase wird.


----------



## Kurbel (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Da in der Politik gern über Wirtschaftswachstum
und Arbeitsplätze geredet wird,sollte auch der
Wirtschaftsfaktor in einen knackigen Spruch
mit einfließen.
Mein VorschlagSpaß)
Es stärkt die deutsche Anglerschaft
die Umwelt und die Wirtschaftskraft
Ansonsten:
Die Angler=Faktoren für Umwelt und Wirtschaft


----------



## Honeyball (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@Zoddl:
Du hast Dich da auf was eingeschossen, was faktisch keine Rolle spielt. Im Dortmunder Hafengebiet gibt es einfach kein Hochwasser.
Selbst als wir an vielen anderen Stellen ringsum nach extremen Starkregenfällen Hochwasser hatten, war das Hafengelände nicht unter Wasser. 
Da verschießen wir zuviel Pulver in die falsche Richtung.

Aber was Du wg. Punkt 9.) schreibst, finde ich gut und nachvollziehbar.

@Peter51:
Wir von der Redaktion "fordern" dies alles als angelpolitisches Basisgerüst für uns und unsere redaktionelle Arbeit, eben aus der Sichtweise einer Leitlinie, also einer Linie, die uns durch den unendlichen Themendschungel leitet, um dort bei der Bewertung und Aufteilung nach (eher) gut und (eher) schlecht mit zu helfen, einen gemeinsamen Weg gehen zu können.
Und so bewerten und kommentieren wir jedes einzelne Thema genau aus dieser Leitliniensicht, weil wir durch die vielen Themen und Diskussionen hier im AB zu der Einsicht gelangt sind, genau damit die Meinung der überwiegenden Mehrheit der Angler in Deutschland, egal ob verbandsorganisiert oder nicht, vertreten zu können.
Aktuell sind wir nichts als ein gemeinsames Sprachrohr, aus dem vielleicht mal so etwas wie eine Interessensgemeinschaft/Anglerinitiative etc. entstehen kann.

Deshalb ist es mir persönlich auch zu früh, dem Kind schon einen Namen zu suchen. Das macht man sonst ja auch erst gegen Ende der Schwangerschaft und nicht schon beim bum.... :m


----------



## gründler (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Moin

Ralles IDA gefällt mir gut,oder son bißchen abgewandelt.

*I*nteressen
*V*erband
*D*eutscher
*A*ngler


Ein eingetragener Verband e.v oder ein Verein e.v. mit Zielen...... findet immer mehr gehör wie eine Interessenvertretung die sich nur zusammensetzt vorschlägt aufwüllt.........

Wie sagt man so schön,Konkurenz belebt das Geschäft ^^

Und für zb.2-3€ pro Jahr kann jeder Mitglied werden,wenn er mit diesen Statuten........ übereinstimmt sich wieder findet etc.


lg#h


----------



## Zoddl (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> @Zoddl:
> Du hast Dich da auf was eingeschossen, was faktisch keine Rolle spielt. Im Dortmunder Hafengebiet gibt es einfach kein Hochwasser.
> Selbst als wir an vielen anderen Stellen ringsum nach extremen Starkregenfällen Hochwasser hatten, war das Hafengelände nicht unter Wasser.
> Da verschießen wir zuviel Pulver in die falsche Richtung.
> ...


Das ist richtig! 

Der Dortmunder Hafen bleibt aber trotzdem der Auslöser der Problematik und ein guter Aufhänger/Ansatzpunkt. 
Zudem muss das PCB in irgendeiner Art und Weise in das Hafenwasser gelangt sein. Allein die Nähe und Lage des ENVIO - Geländes zum Wasser bietet da einige Möglichkeiten wie Wind, Auswaschung oder über Abwässer (Betriebsmittel mit Kärcher geputzt und in den Regenabfluss laufen lassen).

An jedem Fliessgewässer bzw. angeschlossenem Gewässer, besteht immer die Gefahr eines Hochwassers, auch wenn das über Jahre gut geht. Der grosse Oderbruch hat ja gezeigt, dass ein Hochwasser in kurzer Zeit Ausmasse annehmen kann, die einfach nicht kalkulierbar sind. Die Hochwassergefahr als Begründung ist aufgrund der Häufigkeit natürlich nicht das unbedingte "Druckmittel".

So aber wie der Dortmunder Hafen mit ENVIO zum Präzedenzfall für Angelverbote an belasteten Gewässern dienen sollte, so lässt sich ENVIO als Präzedenzfall für Betriebe mit gefährlichen Stoffen und laschen Vorschriften in direkter Gewässernähe heranziehen.

Also selbst wenn der Dortmunder Hafen nicht hochwassergefährdet ist, so gilt das eben nicht für alle Betriebe. Und die Fehler, die bei der Überwachung/Kontrolle bei ENVIO passiert sind, dürfen auch nicht in anderen Betrieben gemacht werden.


Die eigentliche Aussage dahinter sollte ja sein:
"Bevor ihr Angelverbote erteilt, reinigt/überwacht lieber unsere Gewässer."
ENVIO ist der Auslöser, potentielle "Müllschleudern" das Ziel.



Und zu Punkt 9.) ...wart mal ab, bis der Gründler das sieht. |bigeyes


----------



## Luku (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

zum überwachen hat arnsberg gar keine leute...

schau mal den anderen thread über dieses thema...

in den letzten 10 jahren wurden 53% der mitarbeiter im umwelt/ arbeitsschutz abgebaut.

es gab quasi einen freifahrtschein für umweltverschmutzung.

ziemlich heuchlerisch unsere regierung.


zum hochwasser...:

es gab aber mal einen kanalbruch am DEK ...soweit ich weiss (mich erinnere) sogar auf dortmunder gebiet. im grunde aber nicht relevant für dieses diskussion.


----------



## Zoddl (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@Luku
Und da liegt auch schon ein Problem(lösungsansatz).
ENVIO als Firma, die mit hochgradig gefährlich Stoffen agiert, bekam in der Zeit des Stellenabbaus eine Betriebsgenehmigung in einem Gebiet, das starke Kontrollen gefordert hätte. Stichwort: Wassernähe, Kleingärtennähe

Keine Kontrollmöglichkeit, keine Genehmigung für "gefährliche" Flächen!
Punkt!


Ist ein vernünftiger Ansatz, wird sich aber nie einhalten lassen...


----------



## gründler (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Ja was ist mit Punkt 9.


Frage mal Udo aus Holland wie das da geht,oder in DK oder in........

Das einzige Problem daran,Geld und Einheitliche Regeln,ansonsten auch hier durchführbar,wenn man nur wollte.

Die Wasspo kann ja auch überall Kontrolieren,Staatliche Aufseher auch,bis auf extrem Private Gewässer könnte man Deutschlandweit eine regelung finden.

Ne Art "Fischpolizei" wie sie in anderen Ländern schon länger angewandt wird.

Problem in Deutschland nicht so einfach umzusetzen,da hier alle Deutsch denken.



Beispiel:

Gestern auf 3Sat Wilderrei in den Alpen,Bauernbrauch gegen Jäger Staat.
Bayern Tirol....die Länder mit der größten Wilderrei,und selbst offizelle Jäger schützen dieses vorgehn und sagen es ist halt Bauernbrauch,je mehr Verbote gekommen sind desto mehr wurde/wird gewildert.Man läßt sich halt nicht seine Bräuche nehmen,die Wilderer in Bayern werden heute noch gefeiert wie Helden,alle Anwohner..... wissen es,doch schauen alle weg.Trotz Strafen bis 5 Jahren Haft wird weiter Gämsen nachgestellt als wäre es noch 1948 wo es jeder Bauer dürfte.

Wild ist Herrenlos!



Sollte nun ein Deutschlandweites Verbot kommen,wird Automatisch die Wilderrei..... Schwarzangelei...steigen.

Alkohol Verbot damals in USA.....was ist passiert die Schwarzhändler explodierten.

Ich hätte nix gegen einheitliche Regeln,und ne Fischpolente,dann brauch ich mich nicht mehr damit rumärgern und kann mehr Angeln oder Jagen gehen ^^  

#h


----------



## Peter51 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Aktuell sind wir nichts als ein gemeinsames Sprachrohr, aus dem vielleicht mal so etwas wie eine Interessensgemeinschaft/Anglerinitiative etc. entstehen kann.
> 
> Deshalb ist es mir persönlich auch zu früh, dem Kind schon einen Namen zu suchen. Das macht man sonst ja auch erst gegen Ende der Schwangerschaft und nicht schon beim bum.... :m


 
Jap, jetzt bin ich wieder auf dem laufendem und habs kapiert. #6
Ein Meinungsbild von AB Usern ist im Grunde einfach, man muss aber die Offlineangler erreichen. 
Hierfür, mein ich, bleibt es nicht unumgänglich sich mit den diversen Zeitschriften auseinander zu setzen und weil das Thema ein bürgernahes Thema ist sollten die Print-Medien auch Interesse zeigen? 

Gewinnt mal die RP-Online für euch, ich denke auch die haben jede Menge Auflagen in NRW.


----------



## Honeyball (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Zoddl, ist auch nicht ganz richtig.
ENVIO bekam eine Betriebserlaubnis für ein nagelneues patentiertes aber teures Verfahren zur Alttrafoentsorgung bzw. zur Entsorgung hochgradig PCB-abstrahlender Maschinenteile.
Irgendwie ist das wie bei der Sparkassenwerbung. Da gibt es die eine richtige und gute Lösung, die aber Geld kostet und der Chef entscheidet: Wir nehmen die Fähnchen!

ENVIO hat Umweltpreise eingeheimst, das Patent geschützt und alles. Die aus dem großen ABB-Konzern herausgelöste neue Firma ENVIO war der technologische Vorreiter für die Entsorgung von Trafosystemen. Es wurde eine Tochterfirma gegründet, die auf dem Gelände, auf dem das Verfahren wntwickelt wurde, die Trafoentsorgung für teures Geld durchführen sollte. Alle Genehmigungsbehörden sind davon ausgegangen, dass dies ausschließlich nach dem neuen umweltschonenden Verfahren erfolgen wird. Bei jeder (angemeldeten) Kontrolle wurde das auch genau so vorgeführt.
Doch kaum waren die Kontrolleure aus dem Haus, mussten die Mitarbeiter wieder mit Vorschlaghammer und Handkreissäge an die Alttrafos, solange bis das einem von ihnen gestunken hat und er lieber auf seinen Job verzichtete als weiterhin kontaminiert zu werden...


----------



## Peter51 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich hätte nix gegen einheitliche Regeln,und ne Fischpolente,dann brauch ich mich nicht mehr damit rumärgern und kann mehr Angeln oder Jagen gehen ^^
> #h


 
hier würde ich im Grunde die jeweiligen Gewässerwarte, neben den staatlichen, angagieren. 
Ein ortsansässiger (Vereins)Gewässerwart sollte in seinem Ort/Stadt erlaubtermaßen Kontrollieren dürfen. Alle weiteren Gesetzmäßigkeiten wie bei den jetztigen aber beibehalten.

Also, ich könnte hier durch mein Amt als Vereinsgewässerwart, die nur einen See haben, auch am Rhein im Stadtgebiet Dssf kontrollieren. 

Die Ordnugnsämter sind meist nur den Eckenpi**ern auf der Spur.


----------



## gründler (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Darf jeder Aufseher jetzt schon,muss es sogar.

Bin ich in Bayern...... und sehe eine grobe Straftat beim Angeln,bin ich als Aufseher verpflichtet diesem nachzugehen,sprich vor Ort massnahmen einleiten wie Polzei Verein Aufseher anrufen.

Aufseher hilft Aufseher,ich habe da keine Rechte wie in meinem Bereich Bezirk....aber bin ich angehalten sowas zu unterbinden bezw.das vor Ort weiterzuleiten.

Halte ich nun bei wirklich groben Verstoß (zb.Rotfeder Weitwurf,schon hier gehabt),jemand meinen Ausweiß Marke unter die Nase obwohl ich nicht da zuständig bin,wird mich keiner deswegen Verurteilen,ich muss nur die vor Ort befugten dazuziehen.

#h


----------



## Zoddl (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@Honey
Ebenfalls wieder richtig! Aber gerade dieser Punkt macht ja den Fall so interessant!

Der Fall ENVIO beweist, das man sich auf Zusagen der Industrie nicht verlassen kann. Nicht einmal dann, wenn wie in diesem Fall geschehen, eine vollkommen andere Arbeitsweise (nacht Patent) versprochen, aber nicht ausgeführt wurde.
Der Fall ENVIO beweist auch, dass das Kontrollsystem nicht richtig funktioniert. Nicht angemeldet wurden die Kontrollen zur Überprüfung der Arbeitssicherheit, waren aber trotzdem im Vorfeld bekannt geworden.

Der Vorschlag der Bürgerinitiative, fest installierte Messsysteme zur Überwachung der aktuellen Belastung einzurichten, hätte auch während des Betriebes von ENVIO geschehen können. Richtig installiert hätte das Fehlverhalten also rechtzeitig/früher entdeckt werden können. 
Ich bin mir auch sicher, dass es Überwachungsmöglichkeiten gibt, die nicht unbedingt den Einsatz eines teuren Sensors benötigen. 
Eine gewollte tatsächliche Überwachung fand hier also nicht statt.

In dem Sinne, wenn ein äusserst glaubwürdiges Unternehmen ihr Gesicht verliert, verliert der Rest der Branche ebenfalls an Glaubwürdigkeit. Solange hier aber keine Zugeständnisse bzw. die Industrie noch nicht gestreichelt wird und die "Gefahr" bereits wieder vergessen ist, solange kann man noch lauthals nach Änderungen (Kontrollen) rufen.
Wenn sich erst alle Wogen wieder geglättet haben, interessierts keinen mehr!

Ein Effekt davon sieht man ja jetzt im Dortmunder Bereich. Es wird im Moment nach dem Verursacher der erhöhten Kupfer(?) Belastung gesucht.

Von daher ist ENVIO ja gerade ein guter Aufhänger! Das es noch mehr Schmutzfinken gibt, beweisen die von bernie geposteten Belastungswerte/-berichte.



Ähmmm.... also ich sag mal:
*"Wir wollen kein zweites ENVIO!"*

Fordern kann man ja schonmal, um Gehör zu bekommen!


----------



## Peter51 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



gründler schrieb:


> Darf jeder Aufseher jetzt schon,muss es sogar.


 
Ein Aufseher, okay, aber ich sprach doch vom Gewässerwart. Das sind für mich 2 verschiedene Personengruppen. (Ämter)

Man muss aber nicht unbedingt eine Amtsperson sein um Meldung erstatten zu können bei der Sichtung einer Straftat. Dies kann jedermann erledigen. Ob das nun Fischweitwurf ist oder Diebstahl im Einkaufsladen. 
Die Gewässerwarte müssen die Genehmigung erhalten nach den Angelberechtigungsscheinen zu fragen. Hier von ist eine Ausweiskontrolle nicht einbezogen, dafür muss schon die WaPo rangezogen werden.

Was noch getan werden könnte, wie man den Vereinsmitgliedern in Hafengebieten und Nutzungsrechten helfen kann ist wie bei uns im Düsseldorfer Hafen. Man kauft den Angelscheine (Tagesscheine) nur in den Angelläden und verteilt keine allgemeinen Nutzungsrechte mehr an Vereine. Diesen VM kann man allerdings zum halben Preis den Wochenschein verkaufen? 

So kann die Stadt den Läden mitteilen das bis auf weiteres keine Angelscheine verteilt werden ohne Unterschrift das der Verzehr der gefangenen Fische Gesundheitsschädlich ist.

Oder auch, wie jetzt in diesem Fall, Bodenfische sind sachgerecht  ohne Verzehrzwang zu entsorgen. Ne Liste der betroffenen Fische dabei, fertig. 

Betroffen sind dann meistens nur die wenigen Hafenangler nicht aber sofort komplette Vereinsmitglieder die dieses Verbot lesen und dann, auch zu unrecht, auf die Barrikaden gehen, weil denen einfach das Verbot stinkt. 

Sowas *könnte* man tun...


----------



## Zoddl (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@Peter51
Der Gewässerwart ist doch am Ende nur eine Person!? Mit einer einzigen weiteren Person, ist der tatsächlichen Kontrollfrequenz nicht wirklich viel geholfen. Zudem gibts nunmal wieder Lehrgänge für unsere Kontrollettis. Die sind nichtmal unnütz, da hierbei auch die eigenen Rechte und Verhaltensweisen aufgezeigt werden.
Kontrollieren schliesst die Frage nach den Angelpapieren ein, zu kontrollieren ist aber mehr. Nen kontrollierender Gewässerwart mutiert auch mal ganz schnell zum Bezirkssheriff!


Und was meinst du mit


> Was noch getan werden könnte, wie man den Vereinsmitgliedern in  Hafengebieten und Nutzungsrechten helfen kann ist wie bei uns im  Düsseldorfer Hafen. Man kauft den Angelscheine (Tagesscheine) nur in den  Angelläden und verteilt keine allgemeinen Nutzungsrechte mehr an Vereine. Diesen VM kann man allerdings zum halben Preis den Wochenschein verkaufen?


Gibts für den Dssd Hafen sowas wie Hegepläne? Wenn ja, wer finanziert die denn? Und wer räumt den Angelmüll wieder weg?


----------



## Peter51 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



Zoddl schrieb:


> @Peter51
> Und was meinst du mit


 
ich wollte damit nur wieder die Topic erreichen.. hab da mal schlechte Erfahrungen mit gemacht.



> Gibts für den Dssd Hafen sowas wie Hegepläne? Wenn ja, wer finanziert die denn? Und wer räumt den Angelmüll wieder weg?


 
Keine Ahnung, in der Zeit wiewo ich im Hafen geangelt habe, hab ich mir den Hafenjahresschein kaufen müssen. Wer da was und überhaupt, ist mir unbekannt. Im Grunde aber ist es dort an den Angelplätzen recht sauber. Zur Zeit ist ja auch wieder Hochwasser und dabei wird der Uferbereich eh gesäubert.
Der "Besatz" kommt vom offenem Fluss rein, oder von Neuss rüber *grins* die fangen niks mehr...ätsch.

Achso Nachtrag: eine Person x wieviel Vereine im Umfeld existieren? Bei uns jede Menge, was dann jede Menge neue 1er an Kontrolleuren bringt. Ja, die Bildung derer, das sollte eine vereinsmäßige Pflicht sein und das mit dem Sheriff ist mir auch bekannt.
Hier kann, meines Erachtens, nur Bildung bremsen.


----------



## carp12 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@Gründler

Hast du das auch gesehen? Der Typ wildert heute noch. Sogar vor laufender Kamera! Also in Punkto Schwarzangeln, Rotfederweitwurf oder sonstige grobe Verstösse sollten eigentlich alle Angler handeln und ggf. diese schwarzen Schafe zur Anzeige bringen!


----------



## gründler (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Die Doku ist schon älter und ich hab sie schon 2 mal gesehen.

Ich hab da unten in Tirol mein besten freund sitzen der wohnt da jetzt seit Jahren,ich weiß wie es da auf Dorffesten abgeht,morgens wenn alle besoffen sind gehts los zum Gämselbüchseln.

Bayern und Tirol...sind die Länder mit der größten Wilderer Anzahl,und die mit Stolz sagen ja das ist hier so und das ist auch gut so.

Kann man sehen wie man will,aber man muß verstehen das diese Leute das schon immer getan haben,und durch nix davon abzubringen sind "Brauch/Altes Recht......".

Und wie will man nun jemand das Angeln verbieten der seit 40 Jahren Angelt,dem juckt dann auch nix genau wie es da in der Reportage dargestellt wurde. 


#h


----------



## carp12 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@ Gründler

Es herrschen rauhe Sitten jenseits des Weißwurstäquators:q!


----------



## Zoddl (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@Peter51
Ich weiss nicht, ob ich dich insgesamt richtig verstanden habe, probier es aber trotzdem mal:
Wenn an bebauten und genutzten Anlagen, so z.B. Hafen, Wehre, Schleusen etc. geangelt wird, entsteht zwangsläufig Angler - Dreck und/oder "Touristenmüll". Braucht man sich nichts vormachen, ist halt leider so. Der Betreiber der Anlage hat definitiv kein Interesse, diesen nicht von ihm abgelegten Müll zu beseitigen. Wird der Müll nicht beräumt und kommt hauptsächlich von Anglern, gibts häufig Angelverbot. Ergo... wird das Aufräumen einfach den ansässigen Vereinen übertragen. Von daher ist das allgemeine Nutzungsrecht also in gewisserweise gerechtfertigt. Vorrausgesegtzt ich hab hier nix falsch verstanden.
Eine zeitlang lief das bei uns genauso! Mindestens einmal pro Woche musste jemand los und Müll sammeln gehen, Verursacher hat man selten erwischt. "Normalo-Besucher" wussten scheinbar, das wir regelmässig aufräumen, haben also ihren Müll ebenfalls gleich dagelassen. Mittlerweile gilt dort Angelverbot, denn einmal pro Woche sammeln hat an manchen Tagen einfach nicht ausgereicht. 

Wegens der Aufseher:
Es macht keinen Unterschied, ob ich den Gewässerwart zum Kontrolleur (ausbilde) oder einen weiteren Willigen unter den Mitgliedern finde. Wird ein zusätzlicher Kontrolleur benötigt, muss ich eben einen finden. Der Gewässerwart macht das auch nicht immer freiwillig mit!


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Guckst DU:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208701

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208699

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208700


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Also den Punkt 9

_9.) Wir fordern sinnvolle Kontrollen statt weiterer gesetzlicher Verbote. _

Finde ich so wie er ist schon richtig. 

Wir fordern ja nicht primär strengere Kontrollen, sondern solche - wo es angebracht ist -  an Stelle von verschärfenden Gesetzen.

Wenn an einer gefährlichen Straßenecke Tempo 50 gilt und alle mit 80 da durchdonnern, dann bringt es nix, da ein Tempo 30 Schild aufzustellen. Da helfen dann nur Kontrollen. 

So ist das zu verstehen.


----------



## Zoddl (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Also den Punkt 9
> 
> _9.) Wir fordern sinnvolle Kontrollen statt weiterer gesetzlicher Verbote. _
> 
> ...



Problem ist das Verstehen beim ersten lesen:
Kontrollen auch dort, wo der Kontrolleur nicht gern hinläuft, statt Ausweitung von Schutzgebieten.
Sinnvolle Kontrollen a lá nicht nur die gleichen Gewässer zu gleichen Zeiten.
Oder eben einfach der Vorwurf, dass die Kontrolleure ihre Arbeit bisher nicht "sinnvoll" gemacht haben.

Das könnte man alles so interpretieren. Wichtig ist nicht, was eigentlich gemeint ist, sondern das einem der Gegenüber nicht die eigenen Worte verdreht, aufsteht und geht.
Gibts keine Fehlinterpretation, gibts auch keine Diskussion über den eigentlichen Sinn der Aussage mit dem Diskutanten.|krach:


Ist wie beim Vertrag unterschreiben:
Dort steht nicht:
"Sie schliessen hiermit einen Handyvertrag ab." 
sondern:
"Sie schliessen hiermit unseren Handyvertrag XYZ zu diesen und jenen Konditionen ab."

Grüzze


----------



## carp12 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@Thomas9904
Sehr gute Arbeit!#6 Habe heute mal meine Liebste gebeten,bei ihr im Geschäft zu diesem Thema nachzuhaken ( arbeitet bei der Staatsanwaltschaft in Stuttgart)! Also verbieten können die das rechtlich ohne Probleme.Es wird dann so begründet,das Personen die belastete Fische essen und daran erkranken, Schadensansprüche geltend machen können.Darum wäre es wichtig,wie du es schon beschrieben hast,dieses Argument vom Verzehr von Fischen als unabdingbare Voraussetzung zur Ausübung des Fischfangs zu kippen und eine Verzehrwarnung auszusprechen.Dann könnten keine Schadensansprüche geltend gemacht werden!


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@Thomas,
Die offenen Briefe sind sehr gut


----------



## zorra (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



carp12 schrieb:


> @Thomas9904
> Darum wäre es wichtig,wie du es schon beschrieben hast,dieses Argument vom Verzehr von Fischen als unabdingbare Voraussetzung zur Ausübung des Fischfangs zu kippen und eine Verzehrwarnung auszusprechen.Dann könnten keine Schadensansprüche geltend gemacht werden!


...das hat es doch in den 70gern -anfang der 80ger mit dem Rhein schon gegeben...Dioxin ...Unfälle bei Sandoz...Bayer damals wurde über die Medien verbreitet das der Verzehr schädlich ist und schwere Krankheiten hervor rufen kann( besonders Aal)...aber das angeln wurde nicht verboten.....und die Werte sind Heute noch zu hoch wie die Holländer es gerade festgestellt haben
gr.zorra


----------



## Peter51 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



zorra schrieb:


> ...das hat es doch in den 70gern -anfang der 80ger mit dem Rhein schon gegeben


 
sogart bis in die 90ziger rein. Ich selbst habe noch beim Scheinkauf die Info erhalten "nicht mehr als 150 gr Fisch in der Woche verzehren". Irgendwann ist das dann mal entfallen. Die Warnung kam immer von den Angelgeschäften bei der Scheinvergabe.

Ich denke auch das es die beste Form des Verbietens ist.


----------



## Ossipeter (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Schaut mal im Internet nach wie lang es schon Dioxinvergiftungen in Deutschland gibt und was jedes mal dagegen von der Politik unternommen wurde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



> Habe heute mal meine Liebste gebeten,bei ihr im Geschäft zu diesem Thema nachzuhaken ( arbeitet bei der Staatsanwaltschaft in Stuttgart)! Also verbieten können die das rechtlich ohne Probleme.Es wird dann so begründet,das Personen die belastete Fische essen und daran erkranken, Schadensansprüche geltend machen können.*Darum wäre es wichtig,wie du es schon beschrieben hast,dieses Argument vom Verzehr von Fischen als unabdingbare Voraussetzung zur Ausübung des Fischfangs zu kippen und eine Verzehrwarnung auszusprechen.*Dann könnten keine Schadensansprüche geltend gemacht werden!


Ws wir schon seit Jahren fordern!
Man muss (leider) nun sagen, endlich gehts mal ein paar tausend Anglern an den Kragen - nun bewegen wenigstens einige den Arsch..

Mal sehe nob es auch dafür reicht, dass sich der VDSF vom von Anglern bezahlten Natur-. und Tierschutzverband dann zu einem Verband wandelt, der auch die Interessen der Angler vertritt......

Noch hab ich da meine Zweifel - sowohl was das Engagement der Angler in der Masse wie die positive  Beweglichkeit des VDSF angeht....

Nur mal kurz gesucht und gefunden. Nachweisbar beschäftigen wir uns redaktionell schon mit dem Thema, dass Angeln eben weit mehr ist, als nur Fischverzehr und Fische töten:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/Juni2003_62_blinker_tierschutz.htm

Und 2004 wurde auch schon das Argument mit dem "vernünftigen Grund" Verzehr eingehend beackert:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/oktober04_grund.htm

Wäre also nicht so, dass man es nicht hätte wissen können..


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Was die positive Beweglichkeit des VDSF angeht hab ich auch meine Zweifel, aber auch etwas Hoffnung


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Zumindest der betroffene Landesverband hier in NRW macht da etwas Hoffnung - konsequent wäre es aber eigentlich, wenn die gleich zum DAV übertreten würden..


----------



## Peter51 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und 2004 wurde auch schon das Argument mit dem "vernünftigen Grund" Verzehr eingehend beackert:
> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/oktober04_grund.htm


 
in (Vor)Urteil 10 ist ein Schreibfehler |supergri

nicht Wenn sondern Wen.


----------



## Peter51 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zumindest der betroffene Landesverband* hier* in NRW macht da etwas Hoffnung - konsequent wäre es aber eigentlich, wenn die gleich zum DAV übertreten würden..


 
wie jetzt, bist Du nun NRWler? 
Siehe meinen Block.....


----------



## Honeyball (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zumindest der betroffene Landesverband hier in NRW macht da etwas Hoffnung - konsequent wäre es aber eigentlich, wenn die gleich zum DAV übertreten würden..



konsequent ja, aber der Sache nicht dienlich.
Wünschenswert wären m.E. viel mehr solche Landesverbände, die den Zweck des Angelns eben nicht auf die Verzehrentnahme reduzieren und diese Denke in die verkrusteten Strukturen des Bundesverbandes überführen, damit diese endlich gesprengt werden. Oder aber Landesverbandsvertreter, die für die geplante Fusion eine in dieser Richtugn deutlich veränderte Satzung erwirken können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Tja, H-P, mir gehts halt wie Brillendorsch:
Ich hab da meine Zweifel an der positiven Beweglichkeit der VDSF-Verbände...


----------



## Honeyball (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Eben, deshalb brauchen wir ja mehr, die sich so offen positionieren wie der LFV Westfalen und Lippe :m


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

na ja, Hoffnung aber auch, und wenn mehr Landesverbände sich gegen die Bundessatzung äußern wird über kurz oder lang dem Bundesverband nichts anderes übrig bleiben , als nachzubessern.
Genauso wenn mehrere Landesverbände den Bundesverband wechseln.
Beides führt zum Ziel


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Haste auch recht; H-P - mir wärs prinzipiell eh wurscht, ob die das innerhalb vom VDSF selber schaffen, wirklich mal für die Angler zu sprechen insgesamt oder ob es eine "Koaltion der Willigen" gibt, indem dann die entsprechenden Verbände übertreten zum DAV..

Solange für uns Angler ausnhamsweise mal was vernünftiges rausjkommen würde, wär mir wurscht welcher Verband das macht.

Mir sitzt da halt (auch gerade als jemand aus B-W) die jahrzehntelange schlechte Erfahrung mit VDSF-Verbänden "im Nacken", als dass ich wirklich glaube, dass diese alte VDSF-Sturkoppriege es tatsächlich schafft, aus einem von Anglern finanzierten Natur- und Tierschutzverband einen wirklichen Anglerverband zu machen..

Genau, Brillendorsch, so seh ich das auch:
Wie es der VDSF hinkriegt ist mir wurscht, Hauptsache sie ändern sich endlich und kämpfen dann für statt gegen Anbgler..


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

ob sie dann kämpfen, sei dahingestellt, sie werden sich wohl oder übel anpassen müssen. Ansonsten werden sie wohl eher in die Schmollecke verschwinden und sich nicht viel äußern.
Das Kämpfen werden sie dann den Landesverbänden überlassen


----------



## thorstenp (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Genau, Brillendorsch, so seh ich das auch:
> Wie es der VDSF hinkriegt ist mir wurscht, Hauptsache sie ändern sich endlich und kämpfen dann für statt gegen Anbgler..


 
Sehe ich auch so.

Aus meiner Sicht muss diese Veränderung im VDSF von den Vereinsmitgliedern, also von der Basis kommen. Ein Wechsel zum DAV ist aus meiner Sicht im Moment erst die 2te Alternative, da so ein Wechsel für ganze Vereine doch sehr langwierig ist. Vereinsverwaltung sensibilisieren, Informationen über die Auswirkungen einholen, Außerordentliche Mitgliederversammlung, Kündigungsfrist; da gehen schnell 2 Jahre ins Land, bis das vollzogen ist.

Ich bin jetzt schon seitdem ich das Thema erstellt habe am überlegen, wie ich die Thematik und seine Brisanz meinen Vereins- und Primär zunächst meinen Verwaltungsmitgliedern so erläutern kann, dass sie den Handlungsbedarf erkennen, und ggf. auch mitziehen auf unseren Landesverband einzuwirken. 

Das wäre aus meiner Sicht der richtige Weg, und bestimmt auch für andere Vereine/ bzw. für Aktive, die das Problem in ihrem Verein darstellen wollen interessant. Wenn dann genügend entsprechende Rückmeldungen von den Vereinen kommen, werden sich die Landesverbände auch Gedanken machen.

Die Darstellung für die Mitglieder darf nicht zu langatmig sein, sondern knackig und präzise. 

Vom Ansatz her könnte man die Argumentation, die Thomas in seinen offenen Briefen an VDSF und DAV formuliert hat übernehmen, mit der Zielrichtung, dass der VDSF Bundesverband seine Strategie ändern sollte/muss.

Zunächst kann man darstellen, was in Dortmund passiert ist, was sich daraus entwickelt hat, und natürlich auch warum.
Anschließend aufzeigen, warum das auch für andere Bundesländer und auch für Vereine, die ggf. nur Baggerseen haben, also eher nicht direkt betroffen sein würden, trotzdem problematisch werden kann.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ein paar Leute mitmachen und Ideen sammeln, um da was auf die Reihe zu bekommen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@Thorsten,
ehrich gesagt, ist ews mir wurscht, welcher Verband das Sagen hat, hauptsache er setzt sich für die Angler ein.
Ich kann Thomas sehr gut verstehen, schließlich lebt er in einem Bundesland in dem die VDSF-Statuten in ganz besonderer (negativer) Weise zum Tragen gekommen sind. Letzlich weist er nur auf die Gefahr hin, dass es überall so kommen kann. Und da gehe ich völlig konform mit ihm, diese Gefahr ist spätestens seit dem Dortmunder Skandal Realität!
Ich unterstelle dem VDSF ganz sicher keine Böswilligkeit, Im Gegenteil!!!
Als damals sich die Gesellschaft zu wandeln begann hin zu mehr Umweltschutz, sah der VDSF seine Anglerschaft durch die Natur-u.Tierschutzverbände bedroht. Also musste eine Strategie her, die da hieß und heute noch heißt: wir sind die besseren Umweltschützer!
Man wollte schlichtweg den Anderen frühzeitig den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen.
Bis dahin eigentlich lobenswert!
Nur heute hat sich herausgestellt, dass diese Strategie eben ein Eigentor darstellt. Schlimm und bedauerlich ist eben die Uneinsichtigkeit eien Fehler begangen zu haben . Statt dessen wird lieber ausgesessen und an frühere meinungen und Befindlichkeiten festgehalten.
Ich bin der Meinung, dass es sinnvoller wäre wie Adenauer zu handeln
Zitat Adenauer: "was interessiert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern?"
Heute ist heute und nicht gestern und morgen ist heute gestern!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3217213#post3217213

Die Antwort vom DAV-Bund kam auf den offenen Brief von uns.

Und wieder werden die Unterschiede eindeutig klar.
Während der VDSF-Bund bis heute immer nur den Fischverzehr als alleinigen Grund fürs Angeln propagiert, hat auch hier wieder der DAV die besseren Argumente.


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Als damals sich die Gesellschaft zu wandeln begann hin zu mehr Umweltschutz, sah der VDSF seine Anglerschaft durch die Natur-u.Tierschutzverbände bedroht. Also musste eine Strategie her, die da hieß und heute noch heißt: wir sind die besseren Umweltschützer!
> Man wollte schlichtweg den Anderen frühzeitig den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen.
> Bis dahin eigentlich lobenswert!
> Nur heute hat sich herausgestellt, dass diese Strategie eben ein Eigentor darstellt.




Es ist eigentlich sogar noch ein bisschen schlimmer.

Angler sind tatsächlich sehr oft die " besseren" Umweltschützer. Jedenfalls dann, wenn ich an so manche Diskussion mit Natur- und Umweltschützern denke.
Angler tun aktiv was, in mehr oder weniger kleinem Rahmen, aber mit einem Ergebnis. Natur- und Umweltschützer verbrennen sich oft in Dingen, die sich nicht ändern lassen ( rettet den Regenwald) oder verwechseln Schutz mit Nichtstun. 

Auf der anderen Seite werden durch Angler recht intensive negative Eingriffe in die Gewässer vorgenommen ( z.B. Thema Besatzstrategie).

Und da sind wir wieder bei dem von mir immer wieder vorgebeteten Thema Kernkompetenz.

Würde sich der Verband in Sachen Naturschutz mit voller Kraft auf die Dinge stürzen, die er gemeinsam mit den Anglern direkt positiv beeinflussen kann, dann könnte er sich mit breiter Brust hinstellen und fordern anstatt vorauseilenden Gehorsam zu leben.

So wie jetzt, wird man von Natur- und Umweltschutz nicht ernstgenommen.


----------



## Honeyball (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> steppes schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nur Zander und Barsche sind gut davon gekommen, ansonsten sind fast 50% aller Untersuchten Fische weit über Grenzwert (teils bis 7fach)
> ...



Ich antworte mal hier, weil es nicht zum DAV-Brief gehört:
Brillendorsch hat es erkannt!

Wäre die PCB-Belastung im Hafenwasser schon vorher zu hoch gewesen, hätte sich das PCB auch längst in den Raubfischen angelagert. Für mich ist das *der* Indikator, dass doch der ENVIO-Skandal diese Messwerte verursacht hat.
Nur leider ist die Probe zu geringanzahlig, um wissenschaftlich relevant zu sein.
Wir brauchen *dringend weitere Proben aus anderen Kanalabschnitten*!!!

Aber wenn es erst mal das Angelverbot gibt, dann besteht genau dazu keine Veranlassung mehr. Und genau darauf setzt der Minister Remmel, weil er dann das Geld für die Untersuchungen einsparen kann.

Deshalb schrei ich es nochmal raus:
*Informiert alle betroffenen Angler, Vereine, Händler*, damit sich möglichst viele an der Diskussion beteiligen !!!


----------



## Honeyball (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Nochmal die Fakten:


> In diesem Thread hier hatte ich die Details der LANUV-Studie bereits gepostet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@ Honey,
sag ich doch schon lange
manchmal komm ich mich vor, wie der Rufer in der Wüste
seht ihr alle nicht was und wie da vertuscht wird ??
Seht ihr nicht, dass das >Angeln verboten sein soll, weil die Angler eben aufpassen und wahrnehmen was in der Umwelt passiert ?
Die sind halt unbequem und lästig


----------



## Honeyball (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

so ähnlich hab ich's ja auch bei derwesten.de schon versucht.

Ich bin morgen auf der Jagd und Hund und hoffe, da mal den einen oder anderen kompetenten Gesprächspartner zu finden...


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Danke Honey, dass Du es hierhin verschoben hast.
Ich habs bei derwesten verfolgt und Dich erkannt. Deine Argumentation dort ist gut und hat offensichtlich auch ein paar Leute zum Nachdenken gebracht. 
Mach weiter so


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

wir Angler fungieren quasi als Frühwarnsystem. Dass ist manchem Politiker gar nicht recht. Aber genau dies ist ein sehr gutes Argument, mit anderen Naturschutzverbänden gemeinsam was zu machen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> wir Angler fungieren quasi als Frühwarnsystem. Dass ist manchem Politiker gar nicht recht. Aber genau dies ist ein sehr gutes Argument, mit anderen Naturschutzverbänden gemeinsam was zu machen.




So hab ich das in meinem Kommentar bei derwesten auch niedergeschrieben. 

Ich seh trotzdem noch unseren ersten Ansatzpunkt, die Angler hier im Forum zu überzeugen. Was da in manchen Threads zu dem Thema geschrieben wird, geht auf keine Kuhhaut.


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> So hab ich das in meinem Kommentar bei derwesten auch niedergeschrieben.
> 
> Ich seh trotzdem noch unseren ersten Ansatzpunkt, die Angler hier im Forum zu überzeugen. Was da in manchen Threads zu dem Thema geschrieben wird, geht auf keine Kuhhaut.


 
Tja Ralle,
dem Rufer in der Wüste get es selten gut.
Wenn wir auch nicht immer einer Meinung sind, so könnt ihr trotzdem auf mich zählen.|wavey:


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

achj so, ich meine nicht nur Dich Ralle
deswegen die 3te Form


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Ich such ja nebenbei noch Verbündete, die für ein besseres ökologisches Verständnis kämpfen.|supergri


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

lach, willste auch arm werden ?|bigeyes


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Bin ich schon.|supergri

Aber lass uns beim Thema bleiben, sonst gibt dat Haue.


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

und wie läuft es jetzt bei derwesten>?


----------



## Zoddl (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich such ja nebenbei noch Verbündete, die für ein besseres ökologisches Verständnis kämpfen.|supergri


Ob du da unter den "uns" Anglern tatsächlich fündig wirst? |bigeyes
Dabei wäre ich aber in jedem Fall! Gibt da so manches U.F.O., das eigentlich nicht fliegen dürfte...


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Ob du da unter den "uns" Anglern tatsächlich fündig wirst? |bigeyes
> Dabei wäre ich aber in jedem Fall! Gibt da so manches U.F.O., das eigentlich nicht fliegen dürfte...


 
Warum nicht? ökologisches Verständnis und angeln schließen sich doch nicht aus|wavey:


----------



## Etamnanki (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Hiho aus Bayern zu diesem Thread. (Habe ihn nur ein wenig angelesen, da einfach zu umfangreich mittlerweile und Zeit begrenzt)

Zu meiner Person: Ich arbeite in der Regel 6 manchmal auch 7 Tage die Woche und mein einziges echtes Hobby ist das Angeln. (Wann immer ich Zeit dafür aufbringen kann)

Ein generelles Deutschlandweites Angelverbot halte ich für unmöglich. Und sollte sich ein umfassendes Angelverbot in einem ganzen Bundesland in diesem Falle NRW durchsetzten (was ich auch bezweifle) so seit guter Hoffnung. 
Ein kleines Beispiel aus der Politik in Bayern. --- Thema Rauchverbot. Die Schwarzen nachdem Sie sich für unantastbar in Bayern hielten, kahmen aus dem Staunen garnicht mehr heraus als Sie keine alleinige Mehrheit mehr hatten nachdem Sie mit aller Gewalt das schärfste Rauchverbot bundesweit für Bayern durchboxen mussten. 

Nunja...

Mein Tipp an die Angler in NRW: Ich würde verschäft gegen die Abtötungsvorschrift vorgehn - es gibt Präzedenzfälle dazu. Wann immer ich etwas davon gehört habe und die Angler dagegen gegangen sind, so wurde das ganze meines Wissens auch aufgehoben bzw. verschwand einfach. 

Liebe Angler aus NRW und jeder andere der sich durch diese Angelegenheit direkt bedroht fühlt (ich gebe zu ich gehöre nicht dazu) lasst euch folgendes gesagt sein: Wenn Ihr nur ich sage mal 30 % der Zeit welche euch entstünde solltet Ihr nichtmehr Angeln dürfen aufwenden würdet um dagegen zu gehen ((ich gehe hier mal von meiner Person aus was ich machen würde)) also Briefe an Funktionäre, Telefonate (natürlich aufgezeichnet), Demos etc. 
Ich denke nicht das man soetwas aufrecht erhalten könnte bzw. sogar ausweiten. 

Jedoch sollte man mir die Angelei verbieten wollen eines fernen Tages, so wäre meine erste Reaktion eine Klage, was ich im Jahr in die Angelei investiere ist auf jeden falle weniger als die Selbstbeteiligung der Rechtsschutzversicherung #h#h
Und mir eine Fischmaske aufzusetzten und nackig zu demonstrieren (gut minimal bekleidet um kein öffentliches Ärgernis zu erregen) hätte ich auch kein Problem mit ich bräuchte ja übergangsweise bis das ganze aufgehoben wäre ein neues Hobby.

Gruß aus Bayern


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@Etamnanki,
es redet keiner von einem kompletten Verbot, sondern von Angelverbot in industrienahen Gewässern.
Und da besteht die Gefahr durchaus bundesweit. Es ist auch nicht das erste Gewässer wo dieser Minister das duchgeboxt hat, Sein Werdegang ist gezeichet mit Angelverboten. Und überall dort werden auch keine Proben mehr genommen 
na klingelts ?
Und das Schlimmste daran ist, das er nur so argumentieren kann, weil unsere Verbandsspitze den Verzehr der Fische als alleinige Legitimation zum Angeln gelten lässt.
Auf diese Art wird er die lästigen Angler schnell los


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



Etamnanki schrieb:


> Ein generelles Deutschlandweites Angelverbot halte ich für unmöglich.



Ein plötzliches Angelverbot für ganz Deutschland steht auch nicht zur Debatte. Das wird immer im Zusammenhang mit belasteten Fischen stehen, also Stück für Stück und sicher auch nicht bundesweit.
Jedoch welches Gewässer ist absolut sicher vor kriminellen oder fahrlässigen Einleitungen?
Ich bin zwar nicht ganz sicher, denke aber dass es auch in Bayern mehr Industrie gibt als die Bergbauernhöfe:q

Und wenn sowas passiert, reden wir nicht über ein paar Monate Angelverbot, sondern, je nachdem was da eingeleitet wurde, über mehrere Jahre.

Aber eines, das werd ich ganz gewisse nicht tun.

Ich werde, sollte es tatsächlich in NRW zu einem ausgedehnten Angelverbot kommen (von dem ich ja dann u.U. selbst betroffen bin) nicht den kleinsten Finger rühren, um hier vor Ort dagegen zu protestieren. 
Das sollen dann mal die machen, die sich bis zuletzt in blauäugiger Ignoranz dem Thema verweigern und hoffen oder glauben, dass es so schlimm ja nicht kommen könne. 

Vielleicht ist es sogar nötig, dass es zu einem solchen weitreichenden Verbot in NRW kommt, damit wenigstens die Angler der anderen Bundesländer mal den Arxxx hochkriegen. 


Aber selbst dann werden die NRW Angler nicht auf die Straße gehen, wozu ? Die fahren dann halt in die benachbarten Bundesländer, da ist doch Platz genug für alle. :g


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Ich habe gerade Kontakt mir der SPD-Fraktion NRW bekommen, die gerne bereit sind, mit unseren Redakteuren ab nächste Woche über das Thema zur  sprechen und zu schauen, wie das Ganze am besten im Sinne der Angler gelöst werden kann.

Die für Angeln und Angler zuständige Dame in der SPD-Fraktion wird sich davon unabhängig grundsätzlich zu anglerischen Fragen mit uns in Verbindung setzen.


----------



## Etamnanki (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Und das Schlimmste daran ist, das er nur so argumentieren kann, weil  unsere Verbandsspitze den Verzehr der Fische als alleinige Legitimation  zum Angeln gelten lässt.
> Auf diese Art wird er die lästigen Angler schnell los



Genau dazu steht bei mir aber auch was drin -- www.betterreaden.de



Etamnanki schrieb:


> Mein Tipp an die Angler in NRW: Ich würde verschäft gegen die  Abtötungsvorschrift vorgehn - es gibt Präzedenzfälle dazu. Wann immer  ich etwas davon gehört habe und die Angler dagegen gegangen sind, so  wurde das ganze meines Wissens auch aufgehoben bzw. verschwand einfach.



Wer beispielsweise die Profiblinkerfilme kennt weiss was ich meine. Es kann sich kein Funktionär - Amtsinhaber - Politiker oder sonst wer sich leisten sich vor einer solchen Vorschrift zu stellen und zu sagen ich stehe hierfür ein. Die wissen wenn Sie nicht total .. piep .. sind auch dass das ganze Schwachsinn ist. Aus diesem Grunde hat man das wie schon beschrieben in allen Fällen welche mir zu Ohren gekommen sind wieder aufgehoben bzw. unter dem was davon wissen wir garnichts -- Schleier verschwinden lassen.

Zur not einfach mal in die Regularien reinschaun und ne Schwachstelle suchen (die dinger sind in der Regel von Theoretikern gemacht daher wirds net lange dauern bis Ihr was findet) z. B. Thema Flussbarsch - kein Schonmaß (also bei uns wars immer so) einfach mal so nen 5 cm Flussbarsch mitnehmen wenn man mal wieder 20 als beifang hatte und Fragen wie man den laut Vorschrift verwenden soll. (das ganze natürlich mit Videokammera festhalten) 

Mal sehn ob sich einer findet der dumm genug ist sich vor die Kamera zu stellen und zu sagen den musst du jetzt Schlachten und aufessen!


----------



## Honeyball (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Nochmal was zur Frage "Was können wir tun?"

In den nächsten Wochen und Monaten finden landauf landab Messen und Ausstellungen statt.
Auf einigen davon ist auch der VdSF und/oder der jeweilige Landesverband vertreten.

Da ja die Kommunikationsfreudigkeit von denen so bekannt ist und wir aufgrund unserer massiven Kritik an denen so gut wie gar keine Antworten mehr auf unsere Fragen bekommen, seid ihr alle gefragt, also:

*Geht doch mal zu den Verbandsmesseständen und sucht das Gespräch zum Thema Verwertungszwang und Naturschutzbindung und die drohenden Folgen wie z.B. Angelverbote*

Denn die Lebenserfahrung zeigt ja oft, dass man mit Menschen direkt anders sprechen kann als per Mail oder Forum!


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



Etamnanki schrieb:


> Genau dazu steht bei mir aber auch was drin -- www.betterreaden.de
> 
> 
> Dein Link funzt nicht
> ...


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@Honey,
stimmt, darauf haben wir beide schon mehrfach hingewiesen


----------



## Etamnanki (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@ brillendorsch. 

Sry aber der link funzt klar nicht - soll heißen bitte etwas genauer lesen bevor man mit Zitaten um sich wirft#h

War aber nicht böse gemeint.

Ich glaube schon sehr genau zu verstehn was du meinst, da ich in der Entsorgungsbranche tätig bin kenn ich mich sogar n bisl mit Proben etc. und so was aus - so ne Probe kostet wenn wir Sie machen lassen so 150 €.

@ Honeyball 

die Idee ist gut nur mit Aufforderungen im Forum zu iwelchen Messen zu gehn kommt denk ich nicht viel bei raus. 

Ich würd anders an die Sache ran gehn. - Vereinzelte Angler an nem Messestand werden schnell als Spinner oder sonstige unangenehme Aussenseiter abgetan geh ich mal von aus. Was bisher als schriftlicher Kontakt beschrieben wurde lässt mich auf jeden Fall darauf schließen. Anders läuft das bestimmt wenn sich da eine Gruppe bzw. ein grüppchen formiert. 5 - 20 Mann sollten schon etwas Eindruck machen können.#6

OK. Dann fragen wir halt mal anders:

jemand da der mir und allen anderen Sagen kann Wann und Wo diese Messen sind und auf welchen dieser Verband vertreten ist?

Also wenn sich ein "Trupp" zusammenschließen lässt aus Anglern die gegen eine Abtötungsvorschrift sind, so wäre ich gern dabei (insofern es mein Terminkalender hergibt) (jeder 2. Sonntag min. is Arbeit angesagt)

Jemand da der gerade Urlaub hat oder Kurzarbeit - bzw. die Zeit hätte uns diese Termine rauszusuchen? Eine schriftliche Stellungnahme - Vorschrift des Verbandes bräuchte ich auch wenn das iwie möglich wäre.

Würd gern mal wieder auf Messe gehn aber alleine hab ich keine Lust - mit mehreren Gleichgesinnten Anglern auf Messe und dann diesen Leuten die von uns verlangen jeden Maßigen Fisch abzutöten ein wenig auf den Wecker zu gehn bzw. mal auf den Zahn zu fühlen. Gerne #g


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@
Etamnanki 
zunächst einmal finde ich es super von Dir, dass Du Dich hier mit einbringst. So sehen die Leute in NRW, dass sich auch Angler aus anderen Bundesländern für sie einsetzen.
Zu den Messen: egal ob einzeln oder in Gruppen. Auf die Gesamtzahl kommt es an.
Stell Dir vor u würdest einen Messestand betreiben und alle halbe Std. kommt einer mit dem gleichen Anliegen. Das nervt gewaltig!!
Und was die Proben kosten, da hab ich ganz andere Zahlen gelesen
Die Kosten setzen sich ja nicht nur aus den reinen Analysekosten zusammen. Da ist zunächst mal die Probennahme (Elektrofischen) Versand Personalkosten etc.


----------



## Peter51 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> @
> Und was die Proben kosten, da hab ich ganz andere Zahlen gelesen
> Die Kosten setzen sich ja nicht nur aus den reinen Analysekosten zusammen. Da ist zunächst mal die Probennahme (Elektrofischen) Versand Personalkosten etc.


 
Öhm.... Augenwicherei, nenn ich das.

Kalkuliert wird hier 1 Fisch.
Mit Elektroangeln kommen x Fische auf einen Rechnungsbetrag.

Die Analysekosten.
rein kalkulatorisch wird eine Zeit gemessen welche die Grundlage vorgibt. Immer, ohne Ausnahmen, sind Erstarbeiten zeitraubender wie die 10. Messung. Das einzusetzende Material ist auch nur auf 1 Messung fokussiert sollte sich aber am Gesamtumfang der Bemessungen verrechnen lassen. 
Ein Angestellter der ein Gehalt bekommt wird auf Stundenlohn (Zeitrechnung) umgelegt.... ? 
Wie teuer ist eine Paketsendung toter Fisch?

Klar, schick ich 20 Fische ein ist der Betrag höher anzusiedeln wie 150 Fische. 

Achso, auch Ämter und Behörden sind maximalorientiert Gewinnsüchtig, bei der derzeitigen Wirtschaftslage deshalb ist meine Gegenüberlegung nonsens.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@Peter
Glaubst Du die Bhörden haben eigene Fischfanggeräte ?
Die beauftragen einen Berufsfischer damit und der will seine Kohle dafür.
Der nächste Berufsfischer in dem Gebiet sitzt im Sauerland ca 100 Km weiter. Der karrt jetzt sein Boot, seine Ausrüstung zum Elektrofischen dahin und wieder zurück. Auch dafür will er seine Kohle.
Was die reinen Messkosten angeht, da hast Du fast echt, zu bedenken ist allerdings dass jede Fischart für sich untersucht werden muss, weil sie unterschiedliche Grenzwerte haben.
achso, die Fische werden auch nicht per Paket verschickt, sondern gekühlt mit dem Auto zum Labor gefahren, kostet auch Kohle.
Es ist also ein erheblicher Unterschied, ob ich eine Bodenprobe am Rande einer Mülldeponie nehme, sie eintüte und ins Labor schicke, oder ob ich Fische fangen muss um sie zu untersuchen


----------



## Peter51 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> @Peter
> Glaubst Du die Bhörden haben eigene Fischfanggeräte ?
> Die beauftragen einen Berufsfischer damit und der will seine Kohle dafür.
> Der nächste Berufsfischer in dem Gebiet sitzt im Sauerland ca 100 Km weiter. Der karrt jetzt sein Boot, seine Ausrüstung zum Elektrofischen dahin und wieder zurück. Auch dafür will er seine Kohle.


 
gegen das gelöschte, hab ich keinen Einwand. Gegen das hier zitierte schon.

Behörde = städtischer Bürgermeister
Man sollte sich auch einmal *dafür* interessieren wie die Herren unsere Steuergelder ausgeben. Es gibt in jeder Stadt einen renomierten Verein den man fragen kann ob die für deren sinnnvolle Untersuchungen zum Schutz des Allgemeinwohls die und die Sorten Fisch aus dem und dem Gewässer fangen können. Denn, der Berufsfischer fängt keine anderen Fische wie ein ortsansässiger Angler.
Ich kann mich mit so einer Form Geldverschwendung absolut nicht anfreunden.....


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

@Peter,
da stimme ich Dir zu, aber das ist nun mal die gängige Praxis.
es ist allerdings auch zweifelhaft, ob die Angler in dieser Jahreszeit z.B. Aale oder Schleien gefangen hätten.


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

Der schleichende Prozess geht weiter. Ein Gewässer nach dem anderen geht verloren.

http://www.rp-online.de/duesseldorf/...d_1004687.html


----------



## Luku (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

erledigt.


----------



## Jose (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Drohendes Angelverbot/ Was können wir tun?*

"In fünf Jahren werden wir das Problem im Griff und in zehn Jahren gelöst haben"

na dann...


----------

